# 2017 Coffee Tea Clay Mud Acv Avj Ayurveda Challenge



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

Happy 2017 Beautiful Ladies!

You are receiving this "Mention" because you were part of the 2016 Challenge. 

I hope all are ready to get your Coffee, Tea, Clay, Mud, ACV, AVJ Ayurveda On this Year.

My only requirement is to post what you use and.............*NO RANDOMS! *

_Either join the Challenge or pm a member and ask your Question.  It's just easier to join._

All Articles, Helpful Tips, regarding the subject matter....are welcome so if you have those please post those too!

@Shay72
@tallowah
@Bajanmum
@grow
@nothidden
@myfaithrising
@Wenbev
@jbwphoto1
@alex114
@fatimablush
@flyygirlll2
@NaturallyBri87
@trclemons
@cravoecanela
@meka72
@imaginary
@Nix08
@25Nona
@claud-uk
@lovelycurls
@CodeRed
@DarkJoy
@MileHighDiva
@KinksAndInk
@Ltown
@fifigirl
@Minty
@Daina
@Bibliophile
@AbsyBlvd
@Moih Aunaturel
@Rozlewis
@dannie85
@Saludable84
@sarumoki
@Belle Du Jour
@NaturallyATLPCH
@Aggie


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 22, 2016)

I would like to join you Ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

@ladybee1922
More than happy to have you!


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Sharpened (Dec 22, 2016)

I will be testing different herbs to control shedding and for conditioning. Sign me up!


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 23, 2016)

I'll be doing shedding treatments as well. Add me please


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2016)

@Sharpened @Israellabaht 
Welcome Ladies! Glad to have you both join us!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 23, 2016)

This year is anout retention and controling my shedding, sooo I am in! I cant wait.
When is the start date?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2016)

@NCHairDiva
Welcome Ms. Lady!

 

We'll officially start in this thread 12/31.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm definitely in for another round!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2016)

@imaginary
Glad you're back!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 23, 2016)

I'll be posting in here starting next year for sure!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas Eve! 
i'm going to KISS use hennasoug mixes and aphgoee green ta spirtiz the majority of time.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Dec 24, 2016)

Joining - clay washes with with Ayurveda herbs, black tea and 
rice water rinses


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

@SimplyWhole
Nice!  Glad to have you!  

Looking forward to a Great 2017 for the members of this challenge!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm in. 

Currently doing a henna treatment with coconut milk and fenugreek tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

@Beamodel 
Welcome Back Sis.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm in as well. Will be doing Henna glosses, using Ayurvedic products/herbs, and hopefully get back into doing some tea rinsing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm in as well. Will be doing Henna glosses, using Ayurvedic products/herbs, and hopefully get back into doing some tea rinsing.*


@flyygirlll2
Cool!  

Yep!  All the PJ's in Da' House.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2016)

Count me in too @IDareT'sHair

I will be using henna, indigo, AVJ, Some ayurveda powders and oils I still have on hand that I want to use up. I bought some J. Monique Detox Mud Mask that I want to try out, Marshmallow Root Powder, Slippery Elm Powder and Fenugreek Powder I have as well. Not sure about black tea and coffee however. Still having nightmares about the drying effects/severe shrinkage I experienced from the tea rinse I did a few years ago .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

@Aggie
YAY!

Welcome Back for another Fun-Filled "Consistent" Year!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> YAY!
> 
> Welcome Back for another Fun-Filled "Consistent" Year!


Thank you darling. I got the J.Monique Mud Mask because I saw it in your list of BF purchases


----------



## victory777 (Dec 25, 2016)

Is it too late to join?! 
If not I will be incorporating: 
Nupur henna
Slippery elm powder
Coffee and green tea rinses and prepoo for shedding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2016)

victory777 said:


> *Is it too late to join?! *


@victory777
So Happy to have You!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 25, 2016)

I would like to join. I need to be more consistent with my tea rinses in 2017. I bought so many boxes of green and black tea to use for my hair that are just sitting in my pantry. I want to use them next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2016)

@NaturallyBri87 
Welcome Back Sis!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm in. I'll still be using clay, henna, teas and the like. This year, maybe I'll get round to trying a few I haven't used before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd 
Welcome Back Love


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2016)

@Sharpened 
Got x2 boxes of Guava Leaf Tea Bags (x24 bags per box).  Also read up on Guava Leaves can't wait to try these Tea Rinses.  Will be ready to start these in 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2016)

Will be "soaking" some Rice for a Rice Water Rinse Wednesday.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 26, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Got x2 boxes of Guava Leaf Tea Bags (x24 bags per box).  Also read up on Guava Leaves can't wait to try these Tea Rinses.  Will be ready to start these in 2017.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Will be "soaking" some Rice for a Rice Water Rinse Wednesday.


Mmm, hmm... no DIY right...


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm in!

Will use green and black teas, bentonite clay and acv. When I get a little more time (after graduation in April) I want to try an Ayurvedic regimen. I just don't have the time to experiment right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2016)

@KinksAndInk 
Welcome Back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> *Mmm, hmm... no DIY right...*


@Sharpened
Well I gotta rinse!..... 

It's no different than steepin' Tea.

I haft to until someone comes out with a Pre-Mix of both.  NG has a Guva Pre-Poo.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm in! 
I currently have Sukesh ayurvedic powder mixture from hennasooq.com on my hair.
Weekly I will use powders to wash. I intend to progress from cassia to henna. I'm aiming for thicker hair & length, & overall health


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2016)

@Leo24Rule 
Glad to have you!


----------



## imaginary (Dec 28, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Mmm, hmm... no DIY right...



Shhh, don't scare her off


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2016)

Did another Rice Rinse today.  Also my Slippery Elm & Burdock Root Tea Rinse.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 28, 2016)

imaginary said:


> Shhh, don't scare her off


OK
If we can get her to make a hair mask, we got her.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 28, 2016)

After I washed out the ayurvedic powder (Sukesh) I followed up with ORS low protein/moisturizing deep conditioner. Then the LOCB method, braided up hair & wigging it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2016)

Steeping A Pot Of:
Burdock Root Tea
Slippery Elm Tea
Pure Green Tea


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 30, 2016)

Lakshmi's Cupboard Bhaasvataa Oil
Sweet Coffee Herbal Soak


----------



## victory777 (Dec 31, 2016)

DIY Coffee oil prepoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

I have Henna out, but probably won'r use it until tomorrow.  (Or maybe later tonight)

I pulled out my Burdock Root/Slippery Elm/Green Tea mixture too.

My x2 Boxes of Pure Guava Leaf Tea Bags came today too.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

Did a Henna Indigo Gloss today instead of just going with the Red Raj. I mixed the Henna with green tea and chamomile tea. Left it on for 3 hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Did a Henna Indigo Gloss today instead of just going with the Red Raj. I mixed the Henna with green tea and chamomile tea. Left it on for 3 hours.*


@flyygirlll2
How'd it turn out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

@flyygirlll2  Oh and Ms. Flyy - what did you end up DC'ing with?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> How'd it turn out?


Turned out well, hair is nice and black . This is my second time doing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
You're Right!

It DID turn out N-I-C-E


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 *Oh and Ms. Flyy - what did you end up DC'ing with?*


@flyygirlll2
????
I'm still trying to decide.  I may use KBB.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2  Oh and Ms. Flyy - what did you end up DC'ing with?



I ended up using Bobeam. I really like it. Used it with some HBCO. My hair felt so nice after rinsing. I need to grab another bottle of HBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I ended up using Bobeam. I really like it.* Used it with some HBCO. My hair felt so nice after rinsing. I need to grab another bottle of HBCO.


@flyygirlll2
Oh Yeah.  I remember you saying that.

I may pull out a jar of this as well.  Especially since I have 'multiple' jars.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> You're Right!
> 
> It DID turn out N-I-C-E


Thank you. The only thing I don't like is that these Hendigo bars are 1 oz so I need to use more.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Oh Yeah.  I remember you saying that.
> 
> I may pull out a jar of this as well.  Especially since I have 'multiple' jars.


Yeah that DC did the job


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The only thing I don't like is that these Hendigo bars are 1 oz so I need to use more.*


@flyygirlll2
 Lawd?

1 ounce? What in the debil?  

What is 1 ounce?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah that DC did the job*


@flyygirlll2
That's what Imma use too!

Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Lawd?
> 
> 1 ounce? What in the debil?
> ...



Right LOL. The vendor is very nice though. I really wish she would consider making bigger sizes because my hair responds well to the bars.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> That's what Imma use too!
> 
> Thanks for mentioning that.


It should be good to use after a henna treatment. I loved it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It should be good to use after a henna treatment. I loved it.*


@flyygirlll2
Just pulled a Buttercreme out of my Stash!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Just pulled a Buttercreme out of my Stash!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2017)

Hendigo'ing last night (2016).  Still sitting here with it on my Hair for about another Hour.  

Henna was mixed with Coconut Milk and a splash of oil.  

Also used my Rice Water Rinse and my Burdock/Slippery Elm & Green Tea Rinse.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm in!

Like @Ltown I will be KISS soon with as much ready made spritzes & mixes. This is what I'm doing now:

I use aloe vera gelly on my edges daily. It is also part of my detangling mix which I use once weekly.

I tea rinse 2x/wkly alternating these two mixes:
slippery elm bark and marshmallow leaf root
horsetail, saw palmetto and burdock root
Once I use all of these I will rely on ready made spritzes that I will purchase

Henna gloss one time a month. Contemplated going back to making my own. Will stick with ready made ones I will purchase

ACV rinse one time a month. Currently using a ready made mix. Once it's done I just use ACV in a spray bottle

A few teas spritzes that I rotate through as leave ins:
Claudie's Hair Tea Spritz
Liquid Gold's Green Tea & MSM Hydrating Mist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2017)

@Shay72
Welcome Back Sis!  I see you stepped up your game all the way around in 2017!


----------



## Moih Aunaturel (Jan 1, 2017)

Washed my hair yesterday using rhassoul clay kapoor shugandi and sidr powders. 
Will keep on using ayurvedic powders (infused) and rhassoul clay during 2017 
Wish you all a great new year.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2017)

Yesterday I did an ACV rinse with Adiva Naturals ACV Rinse. Detangled with aloe vera gelly, oil, and distilled water mix. I also used Shi Naturals Henna Gloss. Finally did a tea rinse with burdock root, horsetail, and saw palmetto mix. 

I need to figure out how to get coffee back into my routine. Couldn't get the Java bean butter like I wanted from LG and I don't mess with purchasing from Honey Handmade anymore so I need to work on finding something.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

This is a full spa hair day for me today. The first thing I did yesterday was a *hair mud detox using J. Monique's detox Hair Mud *- this smells really good and left a constant tingle on my scalp until I washed it out. 

I used a combination of avj, evco and evoo to prepoo. Now I'm giving myself a henna treatment. I want to use indigo to darken afterwards.

Most likely I will be deep conditioning with *Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor followed with APB Moisturizing Conditioner.*

I will be using NG Sweet Plantain Leave-in and Bask & Bloom Silky Aloe Hair Pudding to seal.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2017)

I forgot I did a detox with J Monique's Charcoal Deep Treatment but I'm not sure it contains any mud. Just checked, it does not. I do love her Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox so I will buy that possibly in February since my no buy is starting on 1/3 or 1/4.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2017)

@Shay72
I didn't feel any type of "tingle" with the Rhassoul & Bentonite.  None at all.  Did you?

I have the Charcoal too, but have not tried it yet. 

@Aggie  Not sure which one you used.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 
Nope no tingle because we all know I don't like tingle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2017)

Shay72 said:


> *Nope no tingle because we all know I don't like tingle*


@Shay72 
Yeah...."We Do" 

I'm not sure which one she got or was referring to? @Aggie


----------



## victory777 (Jan 2, 2017)

HOT with DIY coffee oil to scalp before cowash


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I didn't feel any type of "tingle" with the Rhassoul & Bentonite.  None at all.  Did you?
> 
> I have the Charcoal too, but have not tried it yet.
> ...


I used this one:







It's a mud wash.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

I thought you had this mud wash^^ also @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2017)

@Aggie
Yes....I do have that, but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 2, 2017)

Rinsed out DC, towel dried, now doing a heavy application of Vatika coconut oil. Changed my mind about doing henna but there is a little in the oil.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 3, 2017)

Made some black and green tea for a tea rinse. I put the tea on my hair and scalp and had the worst headache ever. Next time I won't use as much


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 4, 2017)

Made a butter and oil mix with Ayurvedic powders last night, will apply today and steam.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 4, 2017)

Did a Tea rinse with burdock root, saw palmetto, and horsetail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2017)

Using Bamboo Tea tonight for a Tea Rinse


----------



## imaginary (Jan 5, 2017)

Put my ricewater to set for wash day this weekend, but I think I'm too sick for that. Gonna let it ferment some more overnight then put it in the fridge for next week.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 5, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Put my ricewater to set for wash day this weekend, but I think I'm too sick for that. Gonna let it ferment some more overnight then put it in the fridge for next week.



Hope you feel better soon @imaginary


----------



## victory777 (Jan 5, 2017)

Henna treatment with Nupur henna and hibiscus powder mix


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2017)

I forgot to update here that I did a henna treatment this past weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2017)

@imaginary 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2017)

Will 'soak' some Rice Water for this weekend.  May do an Indigo treatment for several hours on Saturday.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 5, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd & @IDareT'sHair  Thanks guys


----------



## imaginary (Jan 5, 2017)

Made my henna mix (with coconut milk as per usual) and put it in the freezer for whenever I get around to it. Rice water has also been placed to the back of the fridge.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 5, 2017)

I use aloe vera gelly on my edges daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2017)

Used:
Green, Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root Tea Blend Rinse.

Also used Indigo today.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 7, 2017)

Sitting here in my Sweet Herbal Coffee Soak.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2017)

Fermenting a little Rice Water Rinse for Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2017)

Steeping a Pot of Guava Leaf Tea.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 7 of my inversions is complete, no oil, no massage, inverted for 4 minutes. Plus I moisturized my ends with APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2017)

Will be tea rinsing today with my burdock root, saw palmetto, and horsetail mix.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 8, 2017)

Washed with SM JBCO shampoo and heavily applied my butter and oil mix with Ayurvedic powders, still in braids. Powders are amla,reetha, brahmi and methi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2017)

Finished Steeping my Guava Leaf Tea this a.m. Divided it into x3 separate containers and stuck it in the Freezer.  

Can't wait to try it.  I've read some good things about Guava Leaf.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 8, 2017)

Prepooing now with APB Ayurvedic mud mask


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2017)

AVJ and aloe Vera gelly are part of my detangling mix which I . I'd been searching so long and it's so simple: avj, aloe vera gelly, distilled water, and oil. And let me tell you I'm a true 4a. Very fine, small, pen spring curls. If you're looking for something you may want to try this. I finger detangle first then I use a 3 comb method: 1st- wide tooth comb, 2nd-medium tooth comb, and finally 3rd-fine tooth comb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2017)

@Shay72 
Excellent Review.  Thanks Shay


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 8, 2017)

Currently sitting with a Cassia mix with various powders. Wasn't too thick nor thin, but as I have 34 mins left for it to penetrate my hair it's running 
Hopefully that isn't an indication of anything bad


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 8, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair how did you use your tea mixture?


----------



## imaginary (Jan 8, 2017)

Applied rosemary tea to scalp and hair under my henna treatment all day yesterday. Then today I did a rice water rinse after rinsing my DC.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 8, 2017)

I would like to join this challenge. I plan to do a tea rinse maybe every two weeks to see if it helps with post partum shedding. I also plan to use aloe Vera juice and acv once in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2017)

@sexypebbly

Welcome!

So Happy to Have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> *how did you use your tea mixture?*


@Leo24Rule
I used it as a 'rinse' and apply my DC'er on top of it.  

Or sometimes I'll rinse with it after rinsing my DC'er out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2017)

Will use my Rice Water Rinse and probably Burdock Root, Green & Slippery Elm Tea Rinse.

I will also use an ACV spritz to assist me with removing tangles (if any), on tangled sections.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 11, 2017)

Tea rinsed this morning with a mix of marshmallow leaf root and slippery elm bark.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2017)

Rice Water Rinse
Burdock, Slippery Elm, Green Tea Rinse


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 11, 2017)

In mini braids, massaged my scalp and braids with my butter and oil mix with Ayurvedic powders. Now under plastic cap, beanie and scarf until tomorrow.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 11, 2017)

This is me 2017! I hope you ladies don't mind if I join! I'll be starting tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2017)

@sparkle25 
Feel free to get your Ayurvedic on in 2017

Glad to have you!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 

I just bought some Bhringraj and hibiscus powders to add to my ayurveda mixtures . I'm excited about getting these two powders. They go well with my pitta dosha.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 12, 2017)

I started today! Right now I'm pre-pooing my hair with this oil from Lakshimas cupboard, ingredients listed on the picture attached. I warmed the oil, and before adding the oil, sprayed my hair with this tea mixed with Ayurvedic herbs from this etsy store that is new. It's called Ayurs Batch of nature. I got my products from her two days after ordering and they smell sooooo good. I got the spray in the scent rose and white peony. It doesn't smell like roses though it smells very pretty and herbal. Not perfumey and not herbal like dirty hippy herbal. It smells just fresh and clean, but pretty. The ingredients are : calendula, infused water, bhringraj, brahmi, amla, hibiscus, nettle, neem, horsetail, marshmallow root, Green Tea, Silk Amino Acids,  pathenol.

I'm not sure if I'm going to leave this in overnight, but I'm going to eventually wash my hair with a cream cleanser from Camille naturals which is not Ayurvedic, but I will deep condition after with the alma lavender chamomile deep conditioner also from Lakshimas cupboard. The ingredients for the DC are : Castor Oil, Shea Butter, Distilled Water, Cetearyl Alcohol (Conditioning Emulsifier) and Stearalkonium Chloride (Conditioning Emulsifier), Kokum Butter, Glycerin, Lavender, Honey, Chamomile, Amla, Shikakai, Neem, Marshamallow, Brahmi, Silk Amino Acids, Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol (and) Sorbic Acid (Preservatives), Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Lavender Essential Oil, Grapefruit Essential Oil.

Then I will use the argan oil and honey leave in from Lakshimas cupboard. Ingredients are not Ayurvedic. But I'll seal my ends with the oil from her. I'll let you all know how my hair feels after.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> I started today! Right now I'm pre-pooing my hair with this oil from Lakshimas cupboard, ingredients listed on the picture attached. I warmed the oil, and before adding the oil, sprayed my hair with this tea mixed with Ayurvedic herbs from this etsy store that is new. It's called Ayurs Batch of nature. I got my products from her two days after ordering and they smell sooooo good. I got the spray in the scent rose and white peony. It doesn't smell like roses though it smells very pretty and herbal. Not perfumey and not herbal like dirty hippy herbal. It smells just fresh and clean, but pretty. The ingredients are : calendula, infused water, bhringraj, brahmi, amla, hibiscus, nettle, neem, horsetail, marshmallow root, Green Tea, Silk Amino Acids,  pathenol.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to leave this in overnight, but I'm going to eventually wash my hair with a cream cleanser from Camille naturals which is not Ayurvedic, but I will deep condition after with the alma lavender chamomile deep conditioner also from Lakshimas cupboard. The ingredients for the DC are : Castor Oil, Shea Butter, Distilled Water, Cetearyl Alcohol (Conditioning Emulsifier) and Stearalkonium Chloride (Conditioning Emulsifier), Kokum Butter, Glycerin, Lavender, Honey, Chamomile, Amla, Shikakai, Neem, Marshamallow, Brahmi, Silk Amino Acids, Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol (and) Sorbic Acid (Preservatives), Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Lavender Essential Oil, Grapefruit Essential Oil.
> 
> Then I will use the argan oil and honey leave in from Lakshimas cupboard. Ingredients are not Ayurvedic. But I'll seal my ends with the oil from her. I'll let you all know how my hair feels after.


Please let us know...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2017)

Will use Guava Leaf Tea as a Tea Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 14, 2017)

Used black tea to prepoo with and apogee two minute reconstructor.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 14, 2017)

used aphogee green tea spritz.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 15, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Please let us know...


So the Lakshimas cupboard...

When I took the plastic cap off after pre pooing with her oil, my hair was very soft. That's to be expected with any oil but this didn't feel like a normal oil. I did not like the smell...it smelled like castor oil, but not like the Jamaican black castor oil...it smelled like the medicinal kind that you find at like Walgreens or something. I then washed my hair with a cream cleanser from Camille rose and my hair felt super dry afterwards.   

I then waited till my hair was mostly dry and applied the Lakshimas cupboard DC. The consistency felt like a super super thick creamed honey/butter. It was hard to apply it to dry hair, it had no slip and was sticky. 20 minutes after I put it on, the oils in the DC were dripping all over my neck. Like a thick oily honey. I hate that. I left it on for several hours and the whole time it was dripping everywhere which is strange because I did not see or feel oil in the product while applying it. It was terrible though.  When I rinsed my hair out the curls were very well formed and my hair felt like silk. Not even my holy grail DC makes my hair feel like that. My hair dried soft and fluffy and silky. But my scalp is mildly itchy and irritated.

I put in Lakshimas leave in and I hate it. Consistency of product is runny, greasy and sticky...Not soft but not dry... no slip whatsoever in this product either. It feels like she put too much honey in her mixture...my hair also feels greasy and sticky. I'm likely going to cowash my hair and I'll use the Ayurvedic cream I got from Ayurs batch of nature as well as the spray. I'll be back...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> So the Lakshimas cupboard...
> 
> When I took the plastic cap off after pre pooing with her oil, my hair was very soft. That's to be expected with any oil but this didn't feel like a normal oil. I did not like the smell...it smelled like castor oil, but not like the Jamaican black castor oil...it smelled like the medicinal kind that you find at like Walgreens or something. I then washed my hair with a cream cleanser from Camille rose and my hair felt super dry afterwards.
> 
> ...



Hmm, this doesn't sound like a product I actually want to use so far based on your review. I already use 22nd Century DC that's also very oily, like a whipped shea butter kinda oily. I don't know if I'll be getting that one. Is your hair low, normal or high porosity @sparkle25?

I still want to try the oil though as a scalp massage/prepoo oil. None the less, I'm still curious about the DC's ability to be good for my hair. I might use my mud wash before using it if I decide to get it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 15, 2017)

Prepooing now with APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask and oil mixture on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2017)

I did like the results of the Guava Leaf Tea Rinse.  Very Nice! 

Can't wait to use it again on Wednesday.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 15, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Hmm, this doesn't sound like a product I actually want to use so far based on your review. I already use 22nd Century DC that's also very oily, like a whipped shea butter kinda oily. I don't know if I'll be getting that one. Is your hair low, normal or high porosity @sparkle25?
> 
> I still want to try the oil though as a scalp massage/prepoo oil. None the less, I'm still curious about the DC's ability to be good for my hair. I might use my mud wash before using it if I decide to get it.


I think my hair is Lo-PO but I finally ordered the komaza hair analysis  and I'll know for sure as soon as it gets in.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did like the results of the Guava Leaf Tea Rinse.  Very Nice!
> 
> Can't wait to use it again on Wednesday.


What it do? Deets, need deets!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *What it do? Deets, need deets!*


@Sharpened 
It just felt good rinsing with it.  Makes a very nice Tea Rinse.  Hair felt soft upon rinsing.  

I'm glad I bought x2 boxes.

When are you using yours?


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> It just felt good rinsing with it.  Makes a very nice Tea Rinse.  Hair felt soft upon rinsing.
> 
> I'm glad I bought x2 boxes.
> ...


After this current coffee rinse is gone, I will. What ratios are use using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2017)

@Sharpened
x2 Tea Bags and 1 quart Water (probably).  Steeped overnight.  

Divided into storage bowls the next day and placed in the Freezer.  Will pull them out the day before so they can un-thaw for use.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 16, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Hmm, this doesn't sound like a product I actually want to use so far based on your review. I already use 22nd Century DC that's also very oily, like a whipped shea butter kinda oily. I don't know if I'll be getting that one. Is your hair low, normal or high porosity @sparkle25?
> 
> I still want to try the oil though as a scalp massage/prepoo oil. None the less, I'm still curious about the DC's ability to be good for my hair. I might use my mud wash before using it if I decide to get it.


I cannot reccomened her product line. I ended up washing my hair with a sulfate shampoo to rid my hair of the products. I tried her oil as a pre poo again and I left it on for several hours with heat at the end. My hair was hard when I went to shampoo it out. Her oil...I think it's plain castor oil. It smells JUST like some basic castor oil that great grandma would rub on your chest when you're sick. I have better results pre pooing with regular tropical isle Jamaican black castor oil, coconut oil, jojoba....I don't think there are any herbs in it at all. I then looked over her reviews and I saw a couple other girls saying the same thing about the castor oil. We could be wrong but I'm just saying I personally think it's not mixed with any herbs. There are many other Ayurvedic herb infused oil on etsy to try, but if you want to try this one I'll send you the rest of mine for $Free.99.

My mildly irritated & itchy scalp turned to regular sore and itchy. And I know it's not the herbs because I have a spray with herbs in them and it didn't do that. I also used an Ayurveidc whipped Shea mix from Jakeala naturals and I put it on my scalp and ends and my hair & scalp loved it. I used the whole jar so that was plenty of time for a reaction if there was going to be one. It was perfect &  why I decided I was going to go this route for awhile. 

 That leave in was a disaster...I just can't reccomened but you're welcome to try mine. 

I rewashed, and am DCing  over night with a lovely product from Sereniti Bath Body and You to recover from this &  I'm going to start over with the Ayurvedic stuff next week with the ayurs batch of nature line as well as a different Ayurvedic oil blend I got and I'll be back.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 16, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Her oil...I think it's plain castor oil. It smells JUST like some basic castor oil that great grandma would rub on your chest when you're sick.


That sounds like the vendor has inconsistency issues. My oil might have more neem oil than yours since that is the main scent I get. I will not try anymore of those products due to allergies.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks @Sharpened and @sparkle25,

Because of your reviews, I decided to leave this one alone. Thanks for sharing your honest opinions.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> That sounds like the vendor has inconsistency issues. My oil might have more neem oil than yours since that is the main scent I get. I will not try anymore of those products due to allergies.


Do you think you are allergic to one of the herbs?

The thing with me is, I'm not allergic to anything.  I'm one of those people who don't get side affects from medications, don't get sick  and have no sensitivities. I know it's possible for things to change, but in doubting it. Not only is my scalp itching and sore, but on my face where the product dripped I have two huge blemishes. They don't just seem like a pimple, it's an extreme reaction. It's crazy. I have always had very clear skin, not even as a teenager did I have skin problems. I have used hundreds of products over the years and this isn't the first time I have had something dripping all over my face. I likely have product on my pillow all the time and nothing has caused a reaction like this. I have had my hit and misses with products, hell most of them have been misses. But there is something about this line....


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 16, 2017)

I am allergic to coconut and most tree nuts. I just learned shikaiki is also considered a nut, as well as a fruit and herb. I need to get some sample powders to test out.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I am allergic to coconut and most tree nuts. I just learned shikaiki is also considered a nut, as well as a fruit and herb. I need to get some sample powders to test out.


Ok so I'm not trying to call anyone out or say anything untrue, but I have been looking into this line and I found a thread on the other popular hair forum that said LaKshimis Cupbaord was selling Qhemet Biologics and Afroveda as her own product. She allegedly was repackaging their items and placing her own label in them. I don't know if there is any truth to that but I'm going to keep digging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> *Ok so I'm not trying to call anyone out or say anything untrue, but I have been looking into this line and I found a thread on the other popular hair forum that said LaKshimis Cupbaord was selling Qhemet Biologics and Afroveda as her own product. She allegedly was repackaging their items and placing her own label in them. I don't know if there is any truth to that but I'm going to keep digging.*


@sparkle25


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sparkle25


And, apparently the person that said that got the information from ladies on here. I'm digging


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 16, 2017)

@sparkle25 @IDareT'sHair  Oh my gosh, this sounds like another "Gate" is about to go down.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 16, 2017)

Bibliophile said:


> @sparkle25 @IDareT'sHair  Oh my gosh, this sounds like another "Gate" is about to go down.


Lol I don't want to do that. But I should maybe stop posting about this in her thread. I don't want to be rude. I do have a thread where I initially asked about this line. I always come here first if I'm feeling weird about a line. It's been 7 years since that other thread was posted so that's probably why nobody said anything. But I have been around here for 7 + years and I recognize everyone, but maybe people forgot? Either way I don't want to hijack this thread. I'll post here again after a week or so when I start the other Ayurvedic line I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2017)

@sparkle25


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 16, 2017)

My new hobby for 2017 had my twists smelling like dirt and gun powder.

I rinsed my hair with "Sensuality Tea Blend"
Jasmine flowers, cinnamon bark, orange peel, rooibos/African Red Bush, and malted barley. 

The original (discontinued) tea from Bath a& Body Works had "artificial vanilla flavor". I replaced it with rooibos.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 16, 2017)

Clay washed earlier in the day with rhassoul, sodium bentonite, calcium bentonite, silk amino acids, hibiscus tea and water.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 17, 2017)

Spritzed my hair with Ayurs batch of nature spray ( she only has one that I see) and gave myself a scalp massage with her hair and scalp oil ( ingredients: Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, amla, bhringraj, neem, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Argon Oil, horsetail, nettle, henna, Mustard Seed Oil, brahmi, vitamin e)

Hair was instantly softened and scalp felt soothed and lovely.  In a few days I will co wash and use her deep condish. Update afterwards


----------



## fluffyforever (Jan 18, 2017)

I want to join. My hair has always shed like a snake since I went natural in 2007. I need to see if I can change it. 

I have different types of clays, black tea, and garlic oil capsules I'll be using.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 18, 2017)

I finally picked up a small packet of garlic powder for my scalp teas. I'm tempted to diy an oil with it, but that's for later maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2017)

@fluffyforever 


Happy to have you!


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 18, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Spritzed my hair with Ayurs batch of nature spray ( she only has one that I see) and gave myself a scalp massage with her hair and scalp oil ( ingredients: Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, amla, bhringraj, neem, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Argon Oil, horsetail, nettle, henna, Mustard Seed Oil, brahmi, vitamin e)
> 
> Hair was instantly softened and scalp felt soothed and lovely.  In a few days I will co wash and use her deep condish. Update afterwards


Today my hair feels amazing! My hair generally doesn't like oils at all and they definitely never soften my hair when left on  after a moisturizer.  I just use them for pre-poo and scalp oiling and barely the latter. I'm very excited


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2017)

Guava Leaf Tea Rinse for tomorrow's Wash Day.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 19, 2017)

Getting ready to brew some black tea for a tea rinse. I learned my lesson and won't use as many tea bags this time.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 19, 2017)

Sweet Coffee Herbal Soak


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2017)

Guava Leaf Tea Rinse and ACV Rinse too.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 21, 2017)

Added a spoonful of garlic powder to my green tea, but then didn't realise until I poured it over my head that the powder doesn't dissolve haha. It was easy enough to rinse out, but I'm gonna go back to making overnight scalp soaks and then even a diy oil. I also did a rice water rinse. I had made the rinse from the day before and let it soak overnight.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2017)

I used my Banyan Botanicals Healthy Hair Oil (Ayurveda) this morning as an oil rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2017)

Unthawing Guava Leaf Tea for tomorrow.  May also use a heavily diluted ACV rinse.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2017)

Did a moisturising rhassoul clay mask/ wash today with clay, water, hibiscus tea, silk amino acids and ACV. Also, my hair felt really moisturised after my DC with APB UCS (warmed and diluted) and Mill Creek Jojoba.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 21, 2017)

Prepooing now with APB's Ayurvedic Mud Mask


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sat in my Ayurvedic DIY Butter massaged and leave for 1 to 2 hrs... actually all day lazy lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2017)

Currently steeping a Pot of Guava Leaf Tea

*Did a Guava Leaf Tea Rinse and a heavily diluted ACV Rinse


----------



## fluffyforever (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm sitting with my rhassoul, black tea, garlic powder and grapeseed oil mix. I used the last of my rhassoul. 

I have other clays: pink clay, black clay, and sodium bentonite. I never used any of those before, so I'm already anxious for next week.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 22, 2017)

aphogee green tea spray.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 22, 2017)

Currently sitting in a mask made of cammile oil, Marula oil, distilled water, shikkakai, aritha, brahmi, bhringraj, fenugreek, cloves, cinnamon, plantain powder, hibiscus powder, nettle, ginger,  neem, aloevera, lemon peel, oats, green gram, and a few more.

This stuff stinks and felt like I was rubbing chalk on my hair. How long do you ladies leave this in? I'm going to wash with the terresteintals and DC for sure just to be safe.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 22, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Currently sitting in a mask made of cammile oil, Marula oil, distilled water, shikkakai, aritha, brahmi, bhringraj, fenugreek, cloves, cinnamon, plantain powder, hibiscus powder, nettle, ginger,  neem, aloevera, lemon peel, oats, green gram, and a few more.
> 
> This stuff stinks and felt like I was rubbing chalk on my hair. How long do you ladies leave this in? I'm going to wash with the terresteintals and DC for sure just to be safe.


Won't the clay wash be overkill (drying)? I have not used those herbs before, but I would skip to the DC to be on the safe side.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 22, 2017)

Finished treatment with DIY oil mix and ayurvedic butter mix on scalp and mini braids, air dried and in a bun.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Won't the clay wash be overkill (drying)? I have not used those herbs before, but I would skip to the DC to be on the safe side.




Too late.

When I first applied the herbal mix to my hair, it did feel like chalk, but I noticed that my curls sprang into a medium curl pattern.  Never seen that before when applying any product although I have never used a gel or styling product in my hair.  While rinsing, my hair felt strong, silky and soft. I don't know if it was because I left in a hot oil treatment overnight or what it was but my hair felt great. If the herbs didn't stink I would have likely not used the mud but I did.

I used the terresteintals lavender something mud and followed the instructions washing each section 3 times. At first I thought my hair was tangling but it was like thousands of  little well formed springy pin curls. I honesty didn't even know my hair could do that. I showed my mom and she says she has never seen my hair do that even as a child. I don't know if this was the mud or the herbs but I definitely love it. It was like my hair was awakened from a life long coma. It wasn't just the easy sections of my hair it was my whole head that developed these awesome curls. No DC or any product has ever done that.

Not sure what will happen now as my hair is still drying. I'll DC on dry hair as usual so I'll come back and report if it made my hair extra parched, but as of now it doesn't feel that way.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 22, 2017)

@sparkle25 I've never had an issue with dryness from using clays after ayurvedic mixes, but then again I've never used that combo you used. I think you should be fine. Do you dilute your terresentials? Do you think three washes are really necessary?


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 22, 2017)

imaginary said:


> @sparkle25 I've never had an issue with dryness from using clays after ayurvedic mixes, but then again I've never used that combo you used. I think you should be fine. Do you dilute your terresentials? Do you think three washes are really necessary?


I didn't dilute it at all. I did the 3 washes mainly to get rid of the smell of the herbs,  but I also wanted to use the product as the maker suggested for the first time. It says you're suppose to do this for the next 5-7 days so I'm going to just to see what happeneds. I'll definitely let you guys know, and I'm going to go lurk in the teressentials thread for further advice lol.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 22, 2017)

My hair is completely dry now and I haven't DCed yet. It's not parched. It feels softer than after any shampooing session. I wish I could just leave my hair naked all the time, I hate the feeling of oils and product but unfortunately its breakage city for me if I don't DC and put something in my hair. I'm still on a mission to find a moisturizer that doesn't sit on my hair or feel greasy. Sigh. I will definitely do this mask and mud cleanse again next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> *My hair is completely dry now and I haven't DCed yet. It's not parched. It feels softer than after any shampooing session.*.
> *
> I will definitely do this mask and mud cleanse again next week*.


@sparkle25
Great Research project!

Thanks for sharing your results!


----------



## fluffyforever (Jan 24, 2017)

fluffyforever said:


> I'm sitting with my rhassoul, black tea, garlic powder and grapeseed oil mix. I used the last of my rhassoul.


Hmm. I don't think my garlic powder dissolved completely. I'm noticing small hard white granules falling to my shoulders whenever I manipulate my hair. I'll use garlic oil from those pills next time.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 24, 2017)

Using my ayurvedic butter mix on scalp and mini braids, I might steam later.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 24, 2017)

Sunday I made a rinse with brewed coffee, Tulsi  and Neem leaf powders; then let it soak under my DC with heat for 45 minutes.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 24, 2017)

fluffyforever said:


> Hmm. I don't think my garlic powder dissolved completely. I'm noticing small hard white granules falling to my shoulders whenever I manipulate my hair. I'll use garlic oil from those pills next time.



My garlic powder didn't dissolve either, next time I use it I'm going to strain it for sure.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 24, 2017)

Using terresentials earth clay wash. I used it Sunday night too. This time I'm leaving it on for a bit so I don't have to wash 3 times in a row


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2017)

Will do a Guava Leaf Rinse tomorrow.  And probably a heavily diluted ACV Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2017)

Did a Guava Leaf Tea Rinse on Wednesday and will do one tomorrow.  Also, may use either a heavily diluted ACV Rinse or a heavily diluted AVJ rinse.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 28, 2017)

Did a different mud wash today. It was from an etsy store. It had  Organic Aloe Vera, White Kaolin Clay, Rhassoul Clay, Dead Sea Clay, Hibiscus Flower Infusion, Pressed Hemp Seed Oil, Cold Pressed Avocado Oil, Wild Crafted Pracaxi Oil, Irish Moss and Bamboo Extract, Peppermint Essential Oil, Eucalyptus Essential Oil, Lemon Essential Oil, Lavender Essential Oil.

 I thought it was gonna be drying because of the three different types of clay but it was beyond moisturizing ! It was way better than a teressentials and way better  any deep conditioner I have ever used.  my hair was clean ,  detangled  and deep condition .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

Guava Tea Rinse today.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Did a different mud wash today. It was from an etsy store. It had  Organic Aloe Vera, White Kaolin Clay, Rhassoul Clay, Dead Sea Clay, Hibiscus Flower Infusion, Pressed Hemp Seed Oil, Cold Pressed Avocado Oil, Wild Crafted Pracaxi Oil, Irish Moss and Bamboo Extract, Peppermint Essential Oil, Eucalyptus Essential Oil, Lemon Essential Oil, Lavender Essential Oil.
> 
> I thought it was gonna be drying because of the three different types of clay but it was beyond moisturizing ! It was way better than a teressentials and way better  any deep conditioner I have ever used.  my hair was clean ,  detangled  and deep condition .



That mud wash sounds really nice. I am going to buy some kaolin clay next month. It is much more moisturising as it doesn't draw oils like the other clays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

Using Sarenzo's Clay Wash today.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using Sarenzo's Clay Wash today.


I have this too but haven't tried it yet. Is it moisturizing as well as cleansing?


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 28, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> That mud wash sounds really nice. I am going to buy some kaolin clay next month. It is much more moisturising as it doesn't draw oils like the other clays.


It was amazing! Here it is 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/452088140/hair-growth-co-wash-deep-conditioning?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

@sparkle25
It's good.  

I'd definitely repurchase if I caught a good Sale.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 28, 2017)

After I have finally finished my Sweet Herbal Coffee Soak this weekend, I will try guava tea rinses and take a break from caffeine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> After I have finally finished my Sweet Herbal Coffee Soak this weekend, *I will try guava tea rinses* and take a break from caffeine.


@Sharpened
Really love these. 

Thanks for mentioning these.  I've really been enjoying these.

Thinking about steeping another pot.  Very Nice! 

I haven't done a Rice Rinse in a while.  It stinks.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Really love these.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning these.  I've really been enjoying these.
> ...


Thanks, but I give credit to @gn1g for starting the thread on it.

LOL at the rice water. My current batch has changed from baby barf to a more "meaty" scent. I use it every other week now. After neem oil, I can handle this scent. Maybe I will experiment with EOs for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> LOL at the rice water. *My current batch has changed from baby barf* to a more "meaty" scent. I use it every other week now. After neem oil, I can handle this scent. Maybe I will experiment with EOs for it.


@Sharpened
This!  Exactly! 

Which makes me hesitate using it.  It rinses away, but it shole does stank.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Birthday @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
Thank you Sis! 

Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 28, 2017)

I didn't get the tag @IDareT'sHair  but I'm in. I've been using ACV rinses (premade and homemade) and tea blends under my hair conditioner. I might add clay washing to my repertoire soon. 

Today, I will only be using an ACV rinse because I forgot to make my tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

meka72 said:


> *I didn't get the tag but I'm in. I've been using ACV rinses (premade and homemade) and tea blends under my hair conditioner. I might add clay washing to my repertoire soon.  Today, I will only be using an ACV rinse because I forgot to make my tea.*


@meka72
Hey Lady!

Glad to have you back!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm about to brew some chamomile, green and nettle leaf tea for upcoming washes. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Hey Lady!
> 
> Glad to have you back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

Steeping a Pot of Guava Leaf Tea.  Will let it steep overnight and divide it up into individual containers and put it in the freezer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2017)

Steeped my Tea overnight and put it away.

Also picked up another box of Guava Leaf Tea.  I am really enjoying this Tea Rinse.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 31, 2017)

Steeped one leaf (0.04 oz or 1 g) in one cup of water for a whole day. Strained this morning and ended up with 5 oz in my applicator bottle. Applied after my hot water rinse and left it. Used 3 oz, so I need to steep some more. Let's see how this goes...


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 31, 2017)

Using clay on my hair today. Currently sitting for 30mins before rinsing out.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a rash on my cheeks and forehead. Guava leaf tea may be the culprit. Why is this happening? I want better DNA!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *I have a rash on my cheeks and forehead. Guava leaf tea may be the culprit. Why is this happening? I want better DNA!*


@Sharpened 
Oh No!  I hope not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2017)

Will do a Guava Tea Rinse later today.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 3, 2017)

Used Sarenzos mud wash today.  It lathered like a shampoo...my hair is not super Duper moisturized like it was when I used the other clays  but it is not dry and stripped. It just feels  kind of balanced.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 3, 2017)

I am going to give away my 18 remaining guava leaves. Sad, since my hair liked it. Time to move on. 

I am going to buy straight aloe vera gel from a seller I have bought from before and try that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2017)

Steeped Bamboo Leaf Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2017)

Will do a Bamboo Tea Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2017)

Took out Guava Leaf Tea for tomorrow.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 8, 2017)

Just used the same mix I did two weeks ago....camomile oil, Marula oil, distilled water, shikkakai, aritha, brahmi, bhringraj, fenugreek, cloves, cinnamon, plantain powder, hibiscus powder, nettle, ginger, neem, aloevera, lemon peel, oats, green gram etc then washed with Sarenzos mud.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 9, 2017)

I am stubborn, y'all; did my third guava tea final rinse yesterday. Keeping my hair off my face as I applied it with an applicator bottle, I then put on a plastic cap and, get this, washed my face. I took the cap off in two stages, front then back, to squeeze/blot out the excess.

It is not often my hair responds to anything. Guava tea as a leave-in has made my hair smoother on my fingertips and cooler to the back off my hand (more sensitive than my palm), meaning it is hydrated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2017)

Will do a Guava Leaf Tea Rinse today.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 9, 2017)

@Sharpened @IDareT'sHair mmm...this guava leaf tea sure is sounding nice. It's calling louder by the day.

Today I clay masked/ washed my hair with some leftover mix, revived with some added SAA, c.bentonite, water and ACV. Left on for 30mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
Lurves It!

Just used some. 

It was a choice between that one and Bamboo Leaf and I grabbed that one.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 9, 2017)

I set my rice water to ferment yesterday and I was gonna wash my hair today, but the day got away from me. Probably for the best since the rice water doesn't seem ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2017)

@imaginary
I loved the Fermented Rice Water rinses.  The smell - not so much.

I will get back to these soon.  (Maybe this Weekend?)


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @imaginary
> I loved the Fermented Rice Water rinses.  The smell - not so much.
> 
> I will get back to these soon.  (Maybe this Weekend?)


You better get to fermenting. It take a couple of days, you know. Try a few drops of sweet orange EO; that is my main go-to for covering scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2017)

@Sharpened 
Orange EO's and other "Citrus" breaks me out i.e. orange, grapefruit, lemon.  

I'll just 'suffer' through it. (Baby puke)...


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Orange EO's and other "Citrus" breaks me out i.e. orange, grapefruit, lemon.
> 
> I'll just 'suffer' through it. (Baby puke)...


Oh no! Any EOs you like may work.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @imaginary
> I loved the Fermented Rice Water rinses.  The smell - not so much.
> 
> I will get back to these soon.  (Maybe this Weekend?)



Boy oh boy is it ever! I get by since I don't leave it in for very long, any ideas I had about leaving it in for an hour or so went right out the window.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 10, 2017)

Mixed gelatin and silk amino acid powders with warm water and NPF for protein then poured the fermented rice water on top of the protein because I'm lazy. My hair feels pretty good right now.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Thanks, but I give credit to @gn1g for starting the thread on it.
> 
> LOL at the rice water. My current batch has changed from baby barf to a more "meaty" scent. I use it every other week now. After neem oil, I can handle this scent. Maybe I will experiment with EOs for it.


You and your concoctions lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2017)

Bamboo Tea Rinse


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 12, 2017)

Using a mix of Moroccan lava clay, cocoa butter, rosemary powder, jojoba oil, argon oil and sweet orange oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2017)

Applied Hendigo around 11 a.m. getting ready to rinse it out and steam with an EVOO & EV CO mix for about 20 minutes and then DC under steamer for about 40 minutes.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 12, 2017)

Using a tea blend (green, rosemary ans sage) under my DC tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2017)

I bought Uncl/e Le'es Bam/boo M.int Tea.  Can't wait to steep a Pot.  

The benefits of the Bamboo Leaf and the stimulation from the Mint. 

Sounds so nice & refreshing.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 13, 2017)

Fifth guava tea leave-in rinse, no rash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Fifth guava tea leave-in rinse, no rash.*


@Sharpened 
YAY!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 15, 2017)

Since last week I've been using my homemade hair spritz containing Amla, Cassia, & Shikikai every other day as a leave-in under my leave-in conditioner & oil.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 16, 2017)

Doing a hot oil treatment of seasame oil, Bacopa Monnieri Leaves,  Indian Gooseberry, Fresh Green Curry Leaves, Fenugreek Seeds and like 10 other herbs. Will leave in overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2017)

Bamboo Leaf Tea Rinse


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 16, 2017)

Guava Tea Leave-in Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Guava Tea Leave-in Rinse*



@Sharpened
So no more "reaction" uh?  That's Great!

I love that stuff!

It's one of my all time fav's.

Along with Bl.ue M.a.lva, Bamboo Leaf and a couple others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2017)

Will ferment some Rice Water.  Haven't done this in a minute.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> So no more "reaction" uh?  That's Great!
> 
> I love that stuff!
> ...



The Malva is hard to find anymore. What does Bamboo Leaf Tea do for you?



IDareT'sHair said:


> Will ferment some Rice Water.  Haven't done this in a minute.


Hold ya breath!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *The Malva is hard to find anymore. What does Bamboo Leaf Tea do for you?*


@Sharpened
I love the way my hair feels rinsing with it.  Bamboo Leaf is great.  Shine, Strength.

I was paying a grip for B.lu.e M.alva Flowers.  I haven't bought any in a while.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 16, 2017)

About to use a DC from ayurs batch of nature that has *bhringraj, *brahmi, *amla, *hibiscus,


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm not a part of this challenge, but I do have a question. I want to start incorporating tea rinses into my regimen to help with shedding. Does it matter what kind of tea I use (black, green, whatever)? I have mostly high porosity hair if that matters....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *My only requirement is* to post what you use and.............*NO RANDOMS! *
> 
> _*Either join the Challenge or pm a member and ask your Question.  It's just easier to join.*_


@AriellePatrice
You may even find the Search Feature Helpful to find your answer.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AriellePatrice
> You may even find the Search Feature Helpful to find your answer.


Jeez you big meanie lol. 

@AirellePatrice there is a thread titled "what's the final verdict on stopping shedding" ( I think that's it) and there should be some help in there  

Trying a bamboo rinse tonight. I don't know if it will help or what it's for but I'm doing it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> *Jeez you big meanie lol. *


@sparkle25 
That is one of my challenge requirements.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sparkle25
> That is one of my challenge requirements.


I know pretty lady I'm just playing.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sparkle25
> That is one of my challenge requirements.


I don't like threads filled up with jibber jabber either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> *I know pretty lady I'm just playing.*


@sparkle25
I know you were.....


sparkle25 said:


> *I don't like threads filled up with jibber jabber either.*


@sparkle25
*Cackles at Jibber-Jabber*  Me Either.  

That's what  the"Random Thoughts" Thread is for.

I relied heavily on the "Search" Feature when I was 'new' so I was just tryna' be helpful.....


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sparkle25
> I know you were.....
> 
> @sparkle25
> ...


"That's what the "Random Thoughts" thread is for" loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 17, 2017)

My bad y'all I normally do a search before I post anything but I was freaking out and thought I was going bald after this past wash. I found my answer though  Carry on lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

@AriellePatrice
Gurl just come on and join us in this Challenge!  You know you want to....


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 18, 2017)

This is me all late joining in.

It's finally time for me to use up my henna, ayurvedic oils, hair teas, etc. Its like I've been hoarding them. 

After 4 months....the wig is off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

@TamaraShaniece 

And this is me Welcoming You to Our 2017 Challenge.

Super Glad to have you.

btw: Ladies are Free to join until 12/31/17


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

TamaraShaniece said:


> *It's finally time for me to use up my henna, ayurvedic oils, hair teas, etc. Its like I've been hoarding them.*


@TamaraShaniece
What sorts of "Teas" will you be using?

You can also join us in the "Oils" Challenge - so we can help you deplete your Ayurvedic Oil stash.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 18, 2017)

> IDareT'sHair
> @TamaraShaniece
> What sorts of "Teas" will you be using?
> 
> You can also join us in the "Oils" Challenge - so we can help you deplete your Ayurvedic Oil stash.



@IDareT'sHair 
   

 Nothing like good pics. I think I have to boil some green tea for my henna and let it sit for like 10 hours.

I have a serious henna sooq haul....amla oils, gloss bars, jar of aztec clay, you name it!! Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

@TamaraShaniece 
N-I-C-E Stash!  

I always enjoy some good eye-candy

You have plenty lovely things to work with.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 18, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Just used the same mix I did two weeks ago....camomile oil, Marula oil, distilled water, shikkakai, aritha, brahmi, bhringraj, fenugreek, cloves, cinnamon, plantain powder, hibiscus powder, nettle, ginger, neem, aloevera, lemon peel, oats, green gram etc then washed with Sarenzos mud.



I remember when I used to lurk on the threads a user named Candy C talked against using more than 3 herbs together. 
You're using a lot of amazing powders, slices, & oils. So I guess what Candy C said isn't true. How does your hair feel after using this hair pack?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2017)

I just mixed up a batch of Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm Tea for my next wash day. I'll keep it refrigerated since I didn't get to use any of it today. This stuff actually smells good.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 18, 2017)

I will go ahead and join the challenge. I'd like to start doing some black tea rinses for shedding, and I've already added AVJ to my regimen so we'll just go from there. Can't wait to do this consistently and see the results!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

@AriellePatrice 



So Glad to Have You!

Can't wait to hear about your consistent 'positive' results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

Steeped a Pot of Bamboo & Mint Tea put it into separate containers and stuck it in the freezer for the next few wash days.

Hope I get the Tingle from the Mint and the Strength & Shine from the Bamboo.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 18, 2017)

I think caffeine rinses are the best for shed reduction; will be returning to them next month, but will still do the Guava Tea for hair.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

I've been spritzing that cassia, Amla & Shikaiki tea concoction on my hair every day...Although I notice less hair fall, hair is stronger, thickness/body I became alarmed tonight on wash day.

I had a very small was of hair fall combined from hair wash & applying deep conditioner when finger combing...BUT I just did a trim last week & noticed my ends are thin/splitting.

What do you suggest: stop using this tea spritz, is this protein overload??

Just so you know I've been spritzing this every other day & days I don't use the tea I just use water. Step 2) daily follow up with oil (almond, coconut, apricot, or avocado oil) mixed with Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In Conditioner. My hair is then put up. Wash day I co-wash with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner & finger detangle & then use Cantu Shea Butter deep conditioner mixed with coconut oil.

What am I doing wrong? Any suggestions?


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> I've been spritzing that cassia, Amla & Shikaiki tea concoction on my hair every day...Although I notice less hair fall, hair is stronger, thickness/body I became alarmed tonight on wash day.
> 
> I had a very small was of hair fall combined from hair wash & applying deep conditioner when finger combing...BUT I just did a trim last week & noticed my ends are thin/splitting.
> 
> ...


You are correct, protein overload. The tannins in tea can act like a protein on the hair and the other two are used to strengthen the hair shaft. If using tea for shedding, I would apply it to the scalp only, for at least 30 minutes prior to washing once or twice weekly.

As far as split ends, technique can be at fault, moreso than product.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

This is the where I obtained the tea spritz from Curly Proverbz's Channel. Video begins at 4:39


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> You are correct, protein overload. The tannins in tea can act like a protein on the hair and the other two are used to strengthen the hair shaft. If using tea for shedding, I would apply it to the scalp only, for at least 30 minutes prior to washing once or twice weekly.
> 
> As far as split ends, technique can be at fault, moreso than product.



Thank you. So what do you suggest besides eliminating the tea? Is it that simple or do I need to take other steps of action?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2017)

Did a Rice Water Rinse and will do a Bamboo Rinse as well.  I may even do an ACV Rinse with my Final R/O.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Thank you. So what do you suggest besides eliminating the tea? Is it that simple or do I need to take other steps of action?


The rest of your routine looks fine. Do any of your other products contain protein? Can you think of anything else you are doing that could wear out your ends? For my hair, it hates hair tools and being styled more than once a month.

You do not have eliminate the tea spray; treat it like a light-to-medium protein treatment to be used occasionally, similar to Aphogee Green Tea Spray. But do take a break from it.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 19, 2017)

Been consistently alternating with my conditioning and strengthening mixes for tea rinses. Conditioning: slippery elm bark and marshmallow root. Strengthening: saw palmetto, horsetail, and burdock root. As I run out of teas, I will not be replacing them. Once they are all used up I will just rely on my Claudie's Hair Tea Spritz and Liquid Gold's Green Tea & MSM spritz. I will be using them as leave ins not tea rinses. I'm constantly trying to figure out ways to simplify my routine.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

@Shay72 what's the difference between my tea spritz & yours?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

@Sharpened so only use 1x a week?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2017)

used rosehip and hibiscus tea as a rinse.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In Conditioner ingredients are:
Water, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Glycine Soja Oil (Soybean), Propylene Glycol, Polyquaternium 37, Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, PPG 1 Trideceth 6, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Stearalkonium Chloride, Trimethylsilylamodimethicone, Panthenol, PPG 1-PPG-9 Lauryl Glycol Ether, Lanolin Oil, Cinnamidopropyl Trimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Acrylamidopropyltrimonium Chloride/Acrylamide Copolymer, *HYDROLIZED SOY PROTEIN*, Benzophenone 3, BHA, BHT, Zea Mays Oil (Corn), Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, DMDM Hydantoin, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance
Ingredient Attributes: moisture, detangling, frizz control, anti-humectant

Cantu Shea Butter Deep Trament Masque ingredients:
Water, Canola Oil, Cetearyl Alcohol/Ceteareth-20, Glycerin, Fragrance, Beeswax, Cetyl Alcohol, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Glycol Stearate, Polyquaternium-10, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Oil, Olea Euopaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Seed Oil, Daucus Carota Sativa (Carrot) Seed Oil, Macadamia Ternifolia (Macadamia) Seed Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernal Oil, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Lonciera Japonica (Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Laminara Cloustoni (Sea Kelp) Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Extract, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Seed Oil, Silk Amino Acids, Phenoxyethanol, Ethylhexylglycerin. 
Ingredient Attributes: anti-humectant


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Sharpened so only use 1x a week?


Yes, or even less, because additional protein to the hair shaft does wear off.

Have you try sealing your ends with straight butter or oil?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

@Sharpened yes, after re-wetting hair with water or tea I follow up by mixing oil & leave-in conditioner all to slather on my hair. 2 or 3 days of this week I added castor oil on my ends & pinned up for work


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 19, 2017)

Z..


Leo24Rule said:


> I remember when I used to lurk on the threads a user named Candy C talked against using more than 3 herbs together.
> You're using a lot of amazing powders, slices, & oils. So I guess what Candy C said isn't true. How does your hair feel after using this hair pack?



I'm getting these mixes from Indian ladies on etsy. One of them claim this what their family uses. I don't really know too much about them, but my hair is getting stronger and I'm noticing way less breakage. The oil infused with herbs did irritate my scalp. I left it on overnight because that's what she said to do but from now on I'll only leave it on for a few hours. I do have a sensitive scalp.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

@sparkle25 what's the name of the Etsy store?


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 19, 2017)

I only been using the black tea rinsed for a short while but already I love them. My hair feels strong and looks a bit shiny. Gonna make some black tea tonight to use with my dc.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

I apologize for coming off annoying with the constant postings & asking lots of questions.

Ladies how are you using your spritz's & tea rinses? And how often?


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @sparkle25 what's the name of the Etsy store?



Ok so for etsy I use these 3 stores.

Asha & Miel. She's very sweet and her products have every hair growth aid you can think of but different ones in different oils.  I have been using her edges RX on spots that have had no hair for 10 years and I see hairs coming up now. I will elaborate more and post pictures after I get growth I can capture on camera. I forgot to post in this thread about the oil but I use it at least every other day in my edges. I ordered her shampoo infused with Ayurvedic herbs and other growth aids , her Indian red castor oil infused with Ayurvedic herbs as well as her herb infused cowash. I saw a few videos on how she makes her oils. She really uses heaps of herbs so you really are getting what you pay for. She's not the Indian ladies but I thought I would add her for you.  https://www.etsy.com/shop/AshaAndMielBodyCare


This lady makes the infused oil I used that irritated my scalp and also a hair masque that I haven't tried yet. I really hate the smell of this oil. Hard to get scemt out without shampoo, so if you're searching for an oil I would go with Asha & Miel.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/SatvaAyurveda?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items

This is the lady ( Nirmity)  that says her recipie is passed down from her family members. It smells like curry, but it makes my curls form really well and makes my hair strong. I will likely repurchase from this woman and not the one above, but I'll make that final judgement once I try the mask from Satva ^^. I do like that Satvas ingridents are organic though.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/293042819/ayurvedic-hair-mask-herbal-hair-mask?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2017)

@Leo24Rule 

No worries Sis.  I'm sure the Ladies in this Challenge will help you where then can.

But I primarily only use them in the Summer/Spring.  I use Hairveda Hydrasilicia Spritz and I also use Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil.

I was buying Claudie's Tea Spritz (with Green & Black Teas) but haven't purchased it in a while.  

But it is very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2017)

@sexypebbly 
Are you joining us this year?


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 20, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sexypebbly
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> So Happy to Have You!



I joined. Just don't get to post much cause I have a new baby and trying to get use to a new schedule lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2017)

@sexypebbly
YAY!  

And Congrats


----------



## imaginary (Feb 20, 2017)

So I made a silk amino acid "tea", by which I mean I just added my SAA powder to warm water and applied it to my hair. My hair just responds better to warm water on a whole.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 20, 2017)

Used sareenzos clay wash today.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 21, 2017)

Steeping one more around of Guava Tea tonight.

Will be using Rooibos Tea next month. It is reported to be good for growth and anti-aging.


----------



## Missjaxon (Feb 21, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In Conditioner ingredients are:
> Water, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Glycine Soja Oil (Soybean), Propylene Glycol, Polyquaternium 37, Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, PPG 1 Trideceth 6, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Stearalkonium Chloride, Trimethylsilylamodimethicone, Panthenol, PPG 1-PPG-9 Lauryl Glycol Ether, Lanolin Oil, Cinnamidopropyl Trimonium Chloride, *Hydrolyzed Collagen*, Acrylamidopropyltrimonium Chloride/Acrylamide Copolymer, *HYDROLIZED SOY PROTEIN*, Benzophenone 3, BHA, BHT, Zea Mays Oil (Corn), Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, DMDM Hydantoin, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance
> Ingredient Attributes: moisture, detangling, frizz control, anti-humectant
> 
> ...



@Leo24Rule 
I think your leave has too much protein with hydrolyzed collagen for daily use combined with the tea. Maybe try a protein free leave in and deep conditioner for a while to get things back on track then slowly add your tea mix back into your regimen. 

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm joining I have quite a few things to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2017)

@Missjaxon
Welcome!

Happy to have you!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 21, 2017)

Finally got some fermented rice water going, in prep for wash day this weekend.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm almost out of leave-in conditioner. Do any of you ladies make your own conditioner or tea spritz that are not mean that to be washed out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2017)

@Leo24Rule 

I love a good Tea Spritz, especially in the Summer.  Very Refreshing.

However, I don't make my own Tea Spritz (don't know how to fool with preservatives and stuff, so it's best I leave that to the professionals).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2017)

Pulled Out Uncle Lee's Bamboo & Mint for Wash Day!


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 23, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> I'm almost out of leave-in conditioner. Do any of you ladies make your own conditioner or tea spritz that are not mean that to be washed out?


I used to make black and green tea spritzes years ago, but they made my hair hard over time. I have used rosewater and orange blossom water as a refresher, don't know why I stopped, the smell was not great. I just kept the sprays in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2017)

Had to stick my Tea back in the Fridge.  Will use it on Saturday.  I should start fermenting some Rice Water.

I like the way that Stanky stuff makes my hair feel.  Thankfully, the stank can be rinsed out and covered up with better smelling products.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 23, 2017)

Poured off some rice water when I was cooking yesterday and left it to ferment. I'm going to put it in the fridge since I probably wont be washing my hair this week like I planned.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 23, 2017)

Gonna try my first coffee rinse this weekend to reduce some shedding. I wanted to do a tea rinse but realized the only tea I have is decaffeinated sleepy time tea and chai tea. Has anyone ever used chai tea?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2017)

@AriellePatrice 
Nope. 

Never tried a Chai Rinse.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 23, 2017)

Well the ingredients on the tea say "a blend of black tea, ginger, cinnamon, and cardamom. Hmm...that may actually work lol


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 23, 2017)

About to cowash using a superpowers 10. Ingredients : Aqua (Distilled Water), Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe) Leaf Juice, Butyrospermum parkii (Shea Butter), Butyrospermum Parkii (shea tree bark) ash, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa Pod) Ash, Musa paradisiaca (plantain) ash, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Elaeis guineensis (palm kernel) oil, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol (BTMS, a naturally- derived emulsifier), Glycerin, USP (vegetable glycerin), Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Lac (Cow’s Milk), Cocos Nucifera (Fresh Ground Coconut), Phyllanthus Emblica (*Amla*), Sapindus Laurifolia (*Aritha*) Fruit Powder, Eclipta Alba (*Bhringraj*) Powder, Copa Monieri (*Brahmi*) Powder, Cassia Obovata (*Cassia*) Leaf Powder, *Hibiscus* Rosa Sinensis Linn (*Hibiscus*) Petal Powder, Glycyrrhiza Glabra (Licorice) Root Powder, Nelumbo Nucifera (*Lotus*) Powder, Acacia Concinna (*Shikakai*) Nut Powder, Ocimum Sanctum (*Tulsi*) Leaf Powder, Propylene Glycol (and) Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate (preservative), Tocopherol (Vitamin E) oil, Xanthan Gum (plant-based thickening agent).

Sorry there is too many ingredients for me to single out the Ayurvedic herbs but there is a bunch of them in there at the end of the list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2017)

@sparkle25 
N-I-C-E!

You can "edit" and bold the Ayurvedics for others.  I see them tho'  

Thank You!


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sparkle25
> N-I-C-E!
> 
> You can "edit" and bold the Ayurvedics for others.  I see them tho'
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2017)

Pulled out my Bamboo & Mint for tomorrow.  Didn't 'ferment' my Rice Water.

I may do an AVJ Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2017)

Rinsing this a.m. with:
Uncle Lee's Bamboo & Mint Tea
AVJ heavily diluted with Water


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 26, 2017)

After my DC session, I mixed up a batch of clay today using the fermented rice water. I've been using it as a face toner these past couple of days too.  I think I like it already. I also used some after my clay (my hair was so soft, full and defined), and then rinsed with water. Finished with diluted KCCC. I'll see how my hair feels when it eventually dries.


----------



## VimiJn (Feb 26, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled out my Bamboo & Mint for tomorrow.  Didn't 'ferment' my Rice Water.
> 
> I may do an AVJ Rinse tomorrow.


How much avj do you use? Do you dilute it at all?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2017)

@omooba
Hey Girlie!  Are you joining this Challenge?

In answer to your question: Yes, it is heavily diluted I.nner fil.let AVJ.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 26, 2017)

I tried the tea rinse this weekend with the tea I was talking about. I didn't experience a decrease in shedding yet, but I'm going to use just plain black tea next time. I diluted one tea bag in 6oz of water for about an hour. Should I have made it stronger?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2017)

@Curls&Justice417
Kindly, are you joining this challenge?

I have humbly requested 'NO' Random Posts.

Please & Thank You.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm already a part of it lol I changed my screen name, it was Arielle lol
I'm gonna change my profile pic back so that people know lol


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 26, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> I tried the tea rinse this weekend with the tea I was talking about. I didn't experience a decrease in shedding yet, but I'm going to use just plain black tea next time. I diluted one tea bag in 6oz of water for about an hour. Should I have made it stronger?


Was it your first rinse? You should notice a decrease the next time you wash. From what I have read, it does not take much caffeine to reduce shedding, so you are fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> *I'm already a part of it lol I changed my screen name, it was Arielle lol
> I'm gonna change my profile pic back so that people know lol*


@Curls&Justice417 
  Sorry Sis.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 26, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Was it your first rinse? You should notice a decrease the next time you wash. From what I have read, it does not take much caffeine to reduce shedding, so you are fine.



Yeah it was my first rinse. I didn't leave it on very long at all either. Thanks!


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 27, 2017)

Guava Tea Leave-in Rinse

It seems to reduce shedding better the longer I go between watering, odd. Maybe I will use it twice weekly when I go back to it later. Removing excess water and massaging it in with the help of an applicator bottle causes me to use less of the tea. I only used 2 oz this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2017)

Tea: Bamboo & Mint (Uncle Lee's)
AVJ: Inner Filet AVJ


----------



## VimiJn (Mar 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @omooba
> Hey Girlie!  Are you joining this Challenge?
> 
> 
> In answer to your question: Yes, it is heavily diluted I.nner fil.let AVJ.


Thank you and sign me up


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 2, 2017)

I clearly was not using the correct kind of aloe vera juice last week. I bought this stuff called George's Aloe Water. It says "Fractionally Distilled Liquid from Aloe Vera Leaves". No taste, smell, completely clear. But earlier this week I bought some Lily of the Desert inner fillet aloe juice and mixed that with some distilled water and it made the world of difference! Too bad it stinks, but the smell doesn't linger so I'm not even mad


----------



## imaginary (Mar 3, 2017)

Did a clay wash (Bentonite, rhassoul and honey) but I didn't make it watery enough so application was annoying. I even used my tea (green and garlic powder) to wet my hair and scalp in advance and to mix the clay but it was still a struggle. This is what I get for trying to slap dash things. I also did a quick and easy rice-water rinse at the end as per usual.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 4, 2017)

Clay washed with a mix of kaolin, marshmallow root and hibiscus tea, and SAA (oh and I almost forgot I added some milk in a vain attempt to thicken the mix) . The mix was still very runny, messy to apply, and difficult to detangle with. So I didn't. I poured it on to my scalp and massaged in. I then squeezed and stretched the clay through the length of my hair (removing sheds). Left on for around 30mins.

Followed the clay wash with a fermented rice water rinse (left on for 5mins).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2017)

Will Rinse Today with:
Bamboo & Mint Tea
ACV 
AVJ *heavily diluted*


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 4, 2017)

Bought some aloe Vera juice (whole leaf and inner fillet) to either rinse with or use as a prepoo with oils like in the moisture drench prepoo thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2017)

Used: Bamboo & Mint Tea, also used ACV Rinse

Steeped: A Pot of Guava Leaf Tea today and put it in the freezer.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm so happy I've pulled my tea rinse out of the fridge and it is sitting on the bathroom counter. This way it will be room temperature by the time I use it tomorrow. This is something I have been working on . Because most times I don't remember to the day of and that ish is cold. Other times I don't remember until I'm in the shower .


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2017)

Used some ayurveda hair oil on my scalp tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2017)

I meant to use a heavily diluted AVJ mixture today and completely forgot.....

@Shay72  I know exactly what you mean about forgetting "stuff"


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I meant to use a heavily diluted AVJ mixture today and completely forgot.....
> 
> @Shay72  I know exactly what you mean about forgetting "stuff"


I'm doing my monthly routine tomorrow. I hope I don't forget a step. I did last month . Well looking at the time..I'm doing this routine today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2017)

Shay72 said:


> I'm doing my monthly routine tomorrow. *I hope I don't forget a step.* I did last month . Well looking at the time..I'm doing this routine today.


@Shay72 
Yeah....I gotta remember to add that AVJ step.


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

Used a seasame seed oil infused with
* Organic Bacopa Monnieri Leaves
* Organic Indian Gooseberry
* Organic Fresh Green Curry Leaves
* Organic Fenugreek Seeds

I'm not going to be able to use this oil again. Prepooed for just an hour this time and it really irritated my scalp again so I'm going have to stick to the dry herbal mixes as they don't irritate me at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2017)

@sparkle25 
Your Oil mixture sounds really good, but I understand about the irritation.

I hate when that happens.  Especially when it's a really good mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2017)

Used: Bekura's Java Bean & Honey Hair Balm


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sparkle25
> Your Oil mixture sounds really good, but I understand about the irritation.
> 
> I hate when that happens.  Especially when it's a really good mix.


It's yours if you want it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> *It's yours if you want it.*


@sparkle25
Thanks for the offer.  I'm good though.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 6, 2017)

Wet hair with cold oat milk, finished with final Guava Leave Tea Leave-in Rinse for a while.

Getting ready to steep 1 tsp of rooibos leaves in 8 oz of distilled water overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2017)

Will use Guava Leaf Tea & Inner Fillet AVJ tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2017)

Used Guava Leaf Tea, ACV and AVJ today.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 10, 2017)

How's the rice water rinses doing y'all's hair? See any progress in growth, supple ends, thicker hair, shine, bounce, etc?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 10, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> How's the rice water rinses doing y'all's hair? See any progress in growth, supple ends, thicker hair, shine, bounce, etc?



It's too soon to say for me as I've only used it twice, I think my hair likes it so far (it hasn't kicked up a stink). It definitely feels fuller and is retaining moisture well, even though my washes have reduced.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 10, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> How's the rice water rinses doing y'all's hair? See any progress in growth, supple ends, thicker hair, shine, bounce, etc?


It acts like a face toner on ny scalp, very refreshing. My hair's elasticity has improved and it helped me recover when my hair got stripped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2017)

@Leo24Rule
I really like it! (when I remember to make it)


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 10, 2017)

Is there a certain kind of to you're using? I've already watched the YouTube video & known not to use boxed rice. I don't eat rice like that.....So I'd be wasting the rice, but rice is cheap. No?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 10, 2017)

Are y'all using the rice water as a final rinse after washing with Ayurvedic powders or just co-washing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2017)

@Leo24Rule 
I use it as a Rinse before DC'ing (I put it my DC'er on top of the RW-Rinse) or after DC'ing before I do my use my final R/O conditioner. *because it stinks* 

So, I cover it up by using it one of these two ways.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 10, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Is there a certain kind of to you're using? I've already watched the YouTube video & known not to use boxed rice. I don't eat rice like that.....So I'd be wasting the rice, but rice is cheap. No?


I use instant white rice, freezing it after straining so I can use it again. No one was eating it and it is already clean. I don't worry about the "where it came from."


Leo24Rule said:


> Are y'all using the rice water as a final rinse after washing with Ayurvedic powders or just co-washing?


No, I use it like a protein treatment on dry hair, under a plastic cap for at least 30 mins. I mainly do oil rinsing; one oil I use does have some Ayurvedic powders, but not often enough to make a dsifference.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 10, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Are y'all using the rice water as a final rinse after washing with Ayurvedic powders or just co-washing?



I've used it in my clay mix, and as a penultimate rinse.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 10, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> How's the rice water rinses doing y'all's hair? See any progress in growth, supple ends, thicker hair, shine, bounce, etc?



I love it. It improves my hair's elasticity and I don't have to moisturize my hair as often in between washes. I use the regular basmati rice that we eat in our house by just adding extra water to the pot and then pouring it off once it starts boiling. Zero waste.

ETA: I've also used the regular bulk rice and haven't noticed a difference in how it makes my hair feel.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 10, 2017)

Did my first Rooibos Tea Leave-in Rinse. I should not have any reaction seeing as I used to drink the stuff to help me sleep. I just hope my hair and scalp like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2017)

@Sharpened
Another one of my Tea Favs (Roobis)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2017)

Tomorrow:
Guava Leaf
AVJ
ACV ?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2017)

Tonight I hope to use the left over henna treatment I have in the fridge. I added just small amount of dry henna to it to make sure it's enough for all my roots. 

I have it warming up in a hot cabby for about 90 minutes and will be sleeping with it on my hair overnight. I want to cut some of my hair treatment day tomorrow in half so I can get out earlier to do my Saturday runs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2017)

Guava Leaf Tea Rinse also: AVJ, AVG and EVOO as a Rinse.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2017)

used


*Sukesh Ayurveda*

*Ingredients:* organic cassia obovata, organic amla, organic neem, organic aloe vera, organic tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, shikakai


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2017)

@Ltown
Sounds good Sis.  

How did you use it?  And how long did you leave it on?


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 12, 2017)

Rooibos Tea does nothing for my hair, unlike the Guava Leat Tea. It is slightly astringent, meaning it dissolved some of the mild oiliness the Transition Creme left behind. Let's see if it does something for my scalp or shedding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2017)

@Sharpened
That Guava Leaf Tea is thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu

Have you rinsed with Bamboo Leaf?

I also like a good Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root and Burdock Root Blend.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 12, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> That Guava Leaf Tea is thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu
> 
> Have you rinsed with Bamboo Leaf?
> ...


I have drank Bamboo Tea in the past, but not on the hair.

I might have to mix one of the three others you mentioned with the rooibos to counter that astringency. There is "good" oily and "bad" oily; I want to keep my "good" oily, if you get my meaning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2017)

@Sharpened 
On those three - sometimes I do two, all three and sometimes I'll do one of them with a Pure Green Tea Bag.

I was always using Pure Green as a base with the others in various combinations.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 12, 2017)

Ltown said:


> used
> 
> 
> *Sukesh Ayurveda*
> ...




My favorite stuff! I need to reorder


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2017)

i forgot to post that I did give myself an overnight henna treatment Friday night. It was a good one too. Now I wished I indigo'ed it but I was out of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *i forgot to post that I did give myself an overnight henna treatment Friday night. It was a good one too. Now I wished I indigo'ed it but I was out of time.*


@Aggie 
Sounds good.  How often or when do you use  Semi/Demi Color


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sounds good.  How often or when do you use  Semi/Demi Color


I try to give myself one every other color treatment. For example, I just henna'ed my hair yesterday so I will use a demi-permanent in the next 3 to 4 weeks. 

Then I'll use henna to give my hair a break from the demi color. I think alternating the demi color with henna will help me keep my hair healthy and strong. I don't want to over use the demi-color and I don't have the time to use henna all the time. It's working for me this way, so I'll keep doing it .


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 

I think the overnight henna treatment is the way to go from now on. This way I can save myself a whole lot of time and still indigo my hair on Saturday mornings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2017)

@Aggie
Good Post!

Thank you for the explanation about the Demi.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good Post!
> 
> Thank you for the explanation about the Demi.


@IDareT'sHair 

You're quite welcome hon. I had to find a way to keep up my henna treatments and even if I don't get a whole lot of color deposit, it doesn't matter anymore. I like the fact that I am getting a strengthening and conditioning treatment from it.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 13, 2017)

On Saturday, after my egg+oil overnight prepoo, poo (roots only) and DC, I clay washed with a mix of bentonite, kaolin, steeped marshmallow root + hibiscus, SAA and ACV. This mix had my usual slip (much more than kaolin alone). 

I followed that with a fermented rice water rinse. I cant tell what its doing for my hair yet, but it feels like something good lol. Everything about wash day was very enjoyable and those eggs/oils were a great start.

My hair feels cool, light, airy, soft and springy and I'm wearing it loose today.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 14, 2017)

Did my second Rooibos Tea Leave-in Rinse. I squeezed out the excess water before using it. It has reduced my shedding significantly and my face likes it. I hope it does not dry out my hair today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2017)

@Sharpened
Please report back with your Roobis findings. I'm curious.  

It works so well for me.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 14, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Please report back with your Roobis findings. I'm curious.
> 
> It works so well for me.


It dried soft, no crispies. I was hoping it would be superior to Guava Tea. There is something in Guava Tea that leaves behind a coating which makes my hair cool to the touch and smooth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2017)

@Sharpened 
Guava is thebomb.com.gov.net.biz.edu

However, I do enjoy Roobis and many, many others.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 15, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair which is better, the moringa leaves or the powder?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2017)

@Sharpened
I've only used the leaves (Tea).  I don't really mingle in Powders.  

I leave that for the more "_sophisticated"_ Blend-ress.  I think it stinks.  

OAN: The cumulative shine is amazing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2017)

Today:
Guava Leaf Rinse/AVJ Rinse

Steeped Overnight:
A Pot of Bamboo & Mint for the next couple wash days


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 15, 2017)

A word of warning to those using caffeine-containing rinses or treatments: too much caffeine can also stunt hair growth over time. It happened to me (no length increase after 2.5 months), although my hair got a bit thicker. When I go back to coffee rinses, I will only do them either once or twice a month, probably after an oat wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2017)

@Sharpened 
Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 16, 2017)

I made up my rice water yesterday and depending on when I decide to have wash day I may put it in the fridge tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2017)

I've been leaving mine out on the kitchen counter until I use it.  Is that wrong? @imaginary @Sharpened


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been leaving mine out on the kitchen counter until I use it.  Is that wrong?


I have left mine out for three days and used it, no problem.

Oh, NappyFu on Youtube mixes hers with her tea rinse:


----------



## imaginary (Mar 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been leaving mine out on the kitchen counter until I use it.  Is that wrong? @imaginary @Sharpened



Well how long are you leaving it out? The longest I've gone is a week and I usually only put it in the fridge when I'm not sure when wash day will be. I don't think there should be a problem though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2017)

@imaginary About 3-4 days.  Like.......I'd make it today to use on Saturday.

@Sharpened Thanks for the Vid.eo.  I appreciate it.  I put my DC'er over my Rinse too.  

And sometimes I use it before my Final R/O.

Thank you so much Ladies!


----------



## imaginary (Mar 16, 2017)

@Sharpened @IDareT'sHair Thanks for giving me ideas 


I also decided to branch out with my scalp tea soaks. I have a small sample of almond scented green tea (from kusmi) that I've been putting off brewing because I'm not a big fan of almond. Used 1/2 tsp each of it and garlic powder and have left it to brew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2017)

@imaginary 

That sounds really good and Sweet Almond & Almond Oil is good for your hair. 

Report back.

It sounds good.  As long as it's fairly natural and not a "flavored" Tea, you should be good and have good results.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2017)

Tonight I used some BB Healthy Hair (Ayurveda) Oil on my scalp and will be washing it out in the morning.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 17, 2017)

Rooibos Tea as a leave-in and shedding is still low.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 17, 2017)

Did the overnight Rx with Kusmi almond green tea on the scalp and vatika oil on hair. Still had shedding but not a whole lot. Decided to try leaving in the Rice water for longer and just applied my protein treatment on top. Oh boy that smell is really something. May stick to staying in shower and using it as a final rinse. Also used avj as the L in my LOC method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2017)

Will do a Bamboo & Mint Tea Rinse and a Rice Water Rinse today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2017)

My Rice Water Rinse felt really goodt.  

Missed doing those.  Guess I'll be buying another bag of rice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2017)

Will do my Bamboo & Mint Rinse in a few underneath my DC'er to Steam with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2017)

@Sharpened @AbsyBlvd @imaginary 
The Rice Water Rinse works so good, I no longer mind the smell.  It's such a great addition to the list of Rinses.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened @AbsyBlvd @imaginary
> The Rice Water Rinse works so good, I no longer mind the smell.  It's such a great addition to the list of Rinses.



I love it too. I'm going to do one today after my clay. My face also loves rice water as a toner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *I love it too. I'm going to do one today after my clay.* My face also loves rice water as a toner.


@AbsyBlvd
It's very nice. 

I've been impressed with both the Rice Water and the Guava Leaf Tea.

Both are winners.  Both work extremely well.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened @AbsyBlvd @imaginary
> The Rice Water Rinse works so good, I no longer mind the smell.  It's such a great addition to the list of Rinses.


My face and scalp love it; hair don't care. My hair loves sweat, so go figure.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 18, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> My face and scalp love it; hair don't care. My hair loves sweat, so go figure.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 18, 2017)

I plan to do a rice water rinse with some bamboo/chamomile tea for my next wash. I placed the rice water in the fridge. I was going to wash my hair today but my ernergy to do my hair is null and void.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2017)

@flyygirlll2
I hear you about that energy thing. 

And you gotta' get your mind right too.

Alladat before you can even deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2017)

Bamboo & Mint (Uncle Lees)
AVJ, Water & EVOO R/O


----------



## Ltown (Mar 24, 2017)

used brewed rosemary today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2017)

@Ltown
......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2017)

Tomorrow:
Bamboo & Mint Tea (Uncle Lee's)
AVJ, Water & Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2017)

@Sharpened
I know this says AVJ so that means both the Juice and the Gel/Gelly.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I know this says AVJ so that means both the Juice and the Gel/Gelly.


OK, just making sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *OK, just making sure.*


@Sharpened 
Yep.  Let the Juice/Gelly/Gel and any other Combo's Begin!

Any ACV's, Molasses, Honey, Manuka, Agave - any Powders etc....We're Here For it!


----------



## imaginary (Mar 28, 2017)

So I used some Aphogee green tea restucturizer today and that stuff always makes my hair feel instantly hard. I've always wondered if it was the astringent aspect of green tea or just the whole bunch of other ingredients in it . Either way I'm tempered it with my oil and leave-in.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 29, 2017)

I am tempted to mix a little glycerin with my Rooibos Tea...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *I am tempted to mix a little glycerin with my Rooibos Tea...*


@Sharpened 
If you do, let us know how it goes....


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2017)

I wanna do a henna treatment in the next week or so because I'm missing the vibrancy of my colour. If I get round to it, I'll definitely leave out my ends. I only henna the top two thirds of my head and even with me squeezing in the mix instead of smoothing, I don't think my ends up there (fine strands) can take another treatment before they end up straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
I 'want/need' to do one too!  So when we gone do one? 

Lemme know so I can make my mix.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> I 'want/need' to do one too!  So when we gone do one?
> 
> Lemme know so I can make my mix.



@IDareT'sHair Ooh yay! A henna buddy..usually I like to have a couple of days in a row where I don't have to be at work. That's not gonna happen for couple of weeks so I'm thinking of squeezing a treatment in on Tuesday. After work tomorrow, I'll mix some up and put it in the freezer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
Crap!  I thought you were going to do it over the Weekend. 

I just pulled my delicious mix out of the Freezer.  

On a Tuesday...Lemme see.... I can do it 04.18?  

I will off that entire week.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> Crap!  I thought you were going to do it over the Weekend.
> 
> I just pulled my delicious mix out of the Freezer.
> ...



@IDareT'sHair What's in your delicious mix?

Yeah, I won't have much time over this weekend. I could do it on Saturday, but I'm not sure I'll have the energy. At least if I mix some up tomorrow, I'll be ready to go either way.

You make me think I need to check my holiday schedule.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
Just Coconut Milk and a squirt of Oil.

Okay, I'll stick it back in the Freezer and wait.

I ain't wanna do it no way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2017)

Did a Guava Leaf Tea Rinse.  I also did a little rinse with: EVCO, EVOO and AVJ tonight.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 31, 2017)

Aloe gel mixed with oil made my hair shmooove, y'all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2017)

Pulled my Guava Leaf Tea out for tomorrow. 

Will use that, Rice Water Rinse and a Slippy Concoction of: AVJ, EVOO, EVCO with a couple squirts of AVG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2017)

@Sharpened @imaginary @AbsyBlvd
Lawd Ya'll..

Rice Water Stanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2017)

Today:
Guava Leaf
Rice Water
AVJ, AVG, EVOO, EVCO Rinse


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened @imaginary @AbsyBlvd
> Lawd Ya'll..
> 
> Rice Water Stanks!



@IDareT'sHair It really does but sometimes it only smells mildly of baby sick lol. I took mine out the fridge in prep for a rinse later.

Forgot to mention that I applied my henna earlier today (but later than planned). My new grinder made light work of those dried hibiscus flowers.   I added the powder to the defrosted mix (I didn't measure anything this time) and applied, trying to avoid my ends. I'll leave this on for another hr, before conditioning.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened @imaginary @AbsyBlvd
> Lawd Ya'll..
> 
> Rice Water Stanks!



This is why I can't use it any other way but as a final rinse. And as a toner?  Forget it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2017)

@imaginary

I used it under my DC'er and Steamed.  This way, the smell doesn't linger.

Works great tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd
I thought we were doing our Henna on a Tuesday? 

 I still plan to do mine then and hopefully leave it on all day since I'll be off.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @imaginary
> 
> I used it under my DC'er and Steamed.  This way, the smell doesn't linger.
> 
> Works great tho'.



Hmm I may try it as a pre-poo, maybe layer it under a conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2017)

imaginary said:


> *maybe layer it under a conditioner.*


@imaginary
I always gotta put something over it. 

During a DC'ing Session or before a Final R/O.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> I thought we were doing our Henna on a Tuesday?
> 
> I still plan to do mine then and hopefully leave it on all day since I'll be off.



I know @IDareT'sHair, I'm sorry. I've got no days free this coming week. I decided to do it today, so that I could condition again on Tuesday if need be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd
I'm glad you got it done when you can get it in.

Hope you do a good DC'ing Treatment on Tuesday.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 2, 2017)

Used a lot of avj today and I forgot how well it treats my hair. I sprayed on one side of my hair (because I forgot to do the other) under conditioner before I went to the beach and there was a noticeable difference in shine and coil definition.

I usually don't like using it as a leave-in when I have to set because it makes my hair so smooth and squeaky feeling when combined with my other products, but I'm just gonna have to get over it or invest in some gloves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2017)

Tea Rinse (Guava Leaves) also did a rinse of: AVJ, AVG, EVOO and EVCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2017)

Steeping a Pot of Bamboo Leaf Tea for Rinsing right now (Uncle Lee's)


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 6, 2017)

Rooibos Tea Leave-in Rinse (5 oz) with a little glycerin (1/4 tsp) added


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 6, 2017)

I did end up DCing again on Monday/Tuesday with APB UCS and JBCO. I used clay, and finished up the rest of my rice water in a rinse with steeped hibiscus.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 6, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> ...finished up the rest of my rice water in a rinse with steeped hibiscus.


So you mixed the two liquids together, or did you steep the hibiscus in the rice water? Did it help the smell of the rice water?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 6, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> So you mixed the two liquids together, or did you steep the hibiscus in the rice water? Did it help the smell of the rice water?



I mixed the two liquids together in a jug. My rice water never really smelled foul, just weird. But I think this final rinse was quite mild (I don't recall smelling it this wash day but it was heavily diluted, and then adding the hibicus). After standing for a about 20mins, the mix that was quite red initially, appeared to get darker and clearer,if that makes sense. It to definitely wasn't red anymore. Still effective. It seems to make my hair look much fuller, especially when wet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2017)

Guava Leaf Rinse
AVJ, AVG, EVOO, EVCO, Rinse


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 8, 2017)

Aloe gel underneath Castor/Hemp Oil left my hair too greasy. I will try aloe gel with jojoba next time.

Going to add a little more glycerin to my Rooibos Tea Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Castor/Hemp Oil left my hair too greasy. *


@Sharpened
Which one do you think caused the greasy effect?  Castor or Hemp?


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Which one do you think caused the greasy effect?  Castor or Hemp?


That is a good question. I am not sure; totally forgot how straight aloe gel smoothes down my cuticle layer. Maybe I should try it with hempseed oil alone before the jojoba.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> That is a good question. I am not sure; totally forgot how straight aloe gel smoothes down my cuticle layer. *Maybe I should try it with hempseed oil alone *before the jojoba.


@Sharpened 
This is what I was thinking.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2017)

I used some AVJ today in my prepoo with evoo and evco.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 9, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair and @Sharpened I've always found hempseed oil to be the greasier of the two. Castor seems to sink into the hair almost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2017)

imaginary said:


> *I've always found hempseed oil to be the greasier of the two. Castor seems to sink into the hair almost.*


@imaginary 
Interesting.  We'll see on the report back from @Sharpened 

I used a bit of Macadamia Oil in my homemade "Moisture Drench Pre-Poo." It is so 'greasy' it threw my entire mixture off.  I won't use it again.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 10, 2017)

Ugh, now I remember why I stopped using aloe gel - itchy scalp and shed skin cells under my nails. Come to find out aloe vera gel can be used for gentle exfoliation... and a reminder that I have not done a clay wash in yonkers. Oop...

Plotting a way to do an overnight aloe scalp treatment, followed by FRW and clay wash (oil rinse is optional).


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 10, 2017)

Screw it, I used aloe gel mainly on the scalp, covered with plastic cap for an hour. At the sink, I rinsed it out with FRW, left it in for 3 minutes, rinsed, then used FRW again like a shampoo. My scalp got warm with this and the vigorous massaging I did. My hair almost squeaked. After oil rinsing, I used the Rooibos Tea with glycerin as a leave-in. Let's see how my hair and scalp fair over the next few days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2017)

@Sharpened 

Fermented Rice Water Stank!

That's all I got.

Off to Ferment some for next week.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 10, 2017)

I am still working on the batch I made back in December.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2017)

Guava Leaf Tea
Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo which has AVJ & AVG


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 14, 2017)

Rooibos Tea Leave-in Rinse with glycerin today. After this batch is done, I will not put glycerin in it anymore; makes my hair shrink and frizz too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

Bamboo Leaf Tea Rinse 
Moisture Drench which has AVJ and AVGelly


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Rooibos Tea Leave-in Rinse with glycerin today. After this batch is done, I will not put glycerin in it anymore; makes my hair shrink and frizz too much.



Glycerin has the same effect on my hair. I tend to steer clear of any leave-in products that have it as an ingredient.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2017)

Used clay on my hair today, after my DC. My mix was rhassoul, c.bentonite, water, steeped hibiscus and saa.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 15, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Glycerin has the same effect on my hair. I tend to steer clear of any leave-in products that have it as an ingredient.


Supposedly, adding propylene glycol helps to counteract that, but both together can give me pimples. My next batch may have marshmallow root and rosemary needles steeped with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2017)

Doing a Hendigo tomorrow.  Also doing a Rice Water and a Bamboo Rinse too.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2017)

used aphogee green tea spritiz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2017)

Used:
Bamboo Leaf
Rice Water
AVJ, AVG, Oil Rinse


----------



## imaginary (Apr 18, 2017)

Did an overnight henna treatment last night; mixed it with my trusty coconut milk. I forgot to make my rice water last week, so I just put some rice in some hot water with a green tea bag. Will strain it in a little bit and then use it after I rinse my DC.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 20, 2017)

I dumped the rest of my Rooibos Tea with glycerin, no likey. I will be doing a few Green Tea Soaks before returning to the rooibos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2017)

Steeped a nice pot of Guava Leaf Tea for next wash day.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 23, 2017)

Two days after using AVG for an hour on my scalp and hair, several big, brown flakes came off during a scalp check. You best believe I was scritching and examining my head like I was checking for lice, LOL. It was only in a small section of the top-front area. Whew... I have no idea what had happened there, but I will be doing another straight AVG treatment sometime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2017)

Guava Leaf Tea Rinse
AVJ/AVG, EV OO, EV CO Drench


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 23, 2017)

One hour Green Tea Soak


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh, I forgot Imma do a Rice Water Rinse under my DC'er to Steam with.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2017)

After my DC session, today I clay masked with the same combo I used on Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2017)

Ya'll Rice Water STANKS!

That's all I got.   Ewww it smells bad.  Who knew?


----------



## ladybee1922 (Apr 23, 2017)

Just made a batch of henna for tomorrow, still in mini braids from Jan. This will be the first time using henna in braids. Used my ayurvedic butter and oil mix on Friday so will not be adding any oils.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Apr 25, 2017)

After 18 hours I rinsed the henna and Love the copper red it is now and it feels soooo good! So soft, that is a big surprise as it usually feels strong and in need of moisture but the ayurvedic butter and oil mix has it feeling very soft and conditioned! So Happy!
Now that I know I can henna in braids I'll see if I can keep them in for the rest of the year...I will indigo too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2017)

Guava Leaf Tea
Aloe Juice/Aloe Vera Gel/Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Guava Leaf Tea
> Aloe Juice/Aloe Vera Gel/Apple Cider Vinegar*


This Right Now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2017)

Soaked for about 2 hours with: AVJ/AVG/ACV/EV OO/EV CO/Avocado Oil/Apricot Oil

Also did a Guava Leaf Tea Rinse


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 29, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair Your strands have got to be super shmooooooooth after all that.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 29, 2017)

Sprayed cold avj on my scalp to soothe the itchies I've been having since my last henna then applied oil on top. Will definitely have to exfoliate my scalp next wash day yep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Your strands have got to be super shmooooooooth after all that.*


@Sharpened 
They were!

I ended up making another batch and will implement it some place in my Regi.

I'll be whipping up a batch of Cholesterol soon.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am in!!  I was looking back at pics trying to figure out why myhair was so much longer, smoother and swingy. Then I remembered that I was also using vatika amla etc.

So I just got some ayurvedic oil and hibiscus/amla oil! Just massaged last nite!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2017)

@Reinventing21 
Welcome Sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2017)

Lawd...It's been so Cold & Windy.....

I've been making & drinking Coffee.

I've been storing my left-over Coffee and will do some Coffee Rinses.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 2, 2017)

I want to join! I love love love aloe. I have the juice, the gel and a plant as well. 

I am already a huge fan of coconut oil, but I plan to infuse it with brahmi and amla from now on when I do my weekly overnight prepoo.

My current length is bsl and I am natural 4b (with keratin treatment). My end of year goal is thicker, shinier hair, stronger ends and I would like to reach full Mbl.


----------



## yaya24 (May 3, 2017)

Can I join @IDareT'sHair?

I use everything in this title (minus coffee).


----------



## Sharpened (May 3, 2017)

I wonder what would happen if I mixed rooibos and guava leaf for a leave-in rinse...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2017)

@yaya24 

@Prettymetty 

Glad to have you both!


----------



## yaya24 (May 3, 2017)

I've been moisturizing daily with a mix of 75% aloe vera juice and 25% scurl (old formula)

Its been working well for me. Its only been a week.

Just oiled my scalp with the oil mix from the other thread.
Also I am sealing with the mix.

Mix:
Fenugreek seeds 1/2 cup
Henna powder tablespoon
Amla powder teaspoon
Brahmi powder teaspoon
Avocado oil 3/4 cups
Coconut oil 3/4 cups
Castor oil 5 tablespoons
Msm 1 teaspoon
Essential oil 10 drops each:
peppermint, tea tree, rosemary, lavender, eucalyptus, cedar wood, geranium & orange oil

let the mix sit for 1 week before straining, moving to a 8oz container and applying.


----------



## Sharpened (May 4, 2017)

Soaking 2 tbs of marshmallow root and 2 tsp of rooibos in 17 oz of distilled water several hours before simmering for maximum extraction of goodness. Will freeze the leftovers after use. Oh please let this be as good as the guava leaf tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2017)

Thinking about Steeping a Pot of Bamboo Leaf Tea?  Will use Coffee this weekend.


----------



## GGsKin (May 4, 2017)

I steeped a pot of hibiscus for use in my clay wash on Tuesday. I also used a little (plus water) to dilute my KCCC. Oh, I almost forgot that I added a little APB PMM to my clay mix this week. All other ingredients are the same as last time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2017)

I'd like to join too @IDareT'sHair


Last month,  I switched to an herbal based hair regimen in an effort to heal my scalp after a bad reaction to hair dye. So far so good. Scalp feels amazing and I really am having fun playing around in the herbal world! I'll come back in a bit to talk about things I've been trying. I'm still working on the frequency in which I'm doing things and hope to have a solid routine nailed down by years end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2017)

@lulu97 
Great to Have!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 5, 2017)

My coconut oil jar fell in the floor and shattered yesterday. I was able to save a little from the top, but I'll need a new (plastic) jar soon.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 5, 2017)

I've been using sodium bentonite clay for the first time this week. I like it a lot. I like it more than rhassoul and calcium bentonite.


----------



## yaya24 (May 5, 2017)

I've also been loving the sodium bentonite vs. Calcium.
I have the NOW brand, but I *do* mix it with other clays ( I mix with kaolin and rhassoul).

Majority part sodium bentonite, then rhassoul and last less parts kaolin (kaolin was too softening for my hair on its own).



fluffyforever said:


> I've been using sodium bentonite clay for the first time this week. I like it a lot. I like it more than rhassoul and calcium bentonite.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 5, 2017)

I did a new set of mini braids today. I dipped the ends in acv/water to smooth the cuticle and keep them from unraveling. Then I added some Long Term Relationship cream to the ends.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2017)

I have a lot of herbs so I won't list them all but the bulk of them are pictured:

 


So far here are a few things I've tried:

Soak the herbs in water for an herbal rinse or in oil for an oil infusion. Add MSM powder to the oil to make it a growth oil.

 

I usually alternate between washing my hair with the herbal tea rinse or some aloe herbal shampoo bars I made. They are similar to Nap85's version. 

I used:
The gel from a fresh aloe leaf (Fillet and remove as much of gel as possible)
1 ounce shave African black soap
16 ounces of herbal infused water
1 tablespoon each of raw honey and oil of choice.

I placed the shampoo into ice cube molds and froze them. Keep in freezer until ready for use. This recipe made 25 bars total and 3 cubes per wash is usually enough for me. I melt them down again and put them in an applicator bottle when it's time to wash.

 

They lather well. I've used them twice and really like them. 

 

I'm not really into clays for my hair however I do love to do a facial mask with rhassoul clay.

I also purchased some henna, indigo and amla powders to replace my hair dye. I'll try it out when it's time to touch up my roots in a few months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2017)

@fluffyforever 
Are you joining us?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2017)

@lulu97
Thank you for the Eye Candy!  Those all look Delish!

Gurl....You should have been in our Challenge!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> *My coconut oil jar fell in the floor and shattered yesterday. I was able to save a little from the top, but I'll need a new (plastic) jar soon.*


@Prettymetty
I hate when stuff like that happens.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Prettymetty
> I hate when stuff like that happens.


It's my own PJ fault. I have entirely too much stuff under the sink


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> *It's my own PJ fault. I have entirely too much stuff under the sink *


@Prettymetty
Gurl...you talkin' to the wrong person.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @fluffyforever
> Are you joining us?


I am back in the MHM bandwagon, so I'm going to be trying a lot of new clays. Yes I'm in .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2017)

@fluffyforever 

Great!  Welcome Aboard.  Glad to have you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2017)

Coffee Rinse

Will also use my AVJ, AVG, ACV, Avocado Oil, EVOO EVCO Rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2017)

Made a herbal tea spritz today to moisturize with in between wash days.

Boiled some water and seeped one tablespoon each of the following herbs:
Chamomile flowers
Marshmallow root
Burdock root

I made sure to choose conditioning herbs for the mixture.

Let them soak for 2 hours, strained and added in a tablespoon of aloe Vera gel for extra moisture. It has citric acid in it so hopefully it will help to preserve my mix while in the fridge.



 Ooooooh and when I strained and squeezed the herbs to get the excess, there was a nice amount of mucilage. My hands were so slippery and moisturized. Oooh La La!!! 



My herbal oil is ready as well after infusing on my candle warmer for the last 24 hours. Strained the herbs/fenugreek seeds and added 1/8 teaspoon of MSM. Will use it on my scalp every 3 days, on my ends daily and to seal with as needed after moisturizing with my herbal conditioning tea spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2017)

@lulu97 
WOW!

Nice Concoctions!


----------



## fluffyforever (May 6, 2017)

I did another sodium bemtonite treatment. This time I added enough water to make it the consistency of chocolate milk. I let it sit for 1 hour uncovered. 

1 tablespoon grape seed oil
1 tablespoon neem honey 
3 tablespoons sodium bentonite
Bottled water


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2017)

@fluffyforever
Nice Recipe!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2017)

I've been doing quarterly dark henna treatments (indigo, henna, amla, and bhringraj powders) but the brown isn't dark enough so I may just do glosses until I use it up and start doing prepoos with APB's ayurvedic mud mask. Although I didnt like it as a DC, I loved it as an overnight prepoo.

I'm going to purchase a 16 ounce jar during her next sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *with APB's ayurvedic mud mask. Although I didnt like it as a DC, I loved it as an overnight prepoo.  I'm going to purchase a 16 ounce jar during her next sale*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Have a jar or two of this.  Will definitely keep this right here in mind.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Have a jar or two of this.  Will definitely keep this right here in mind.


It definitely made my hair very soft and easy to detangle as a prepoo.
Plus the Pearberry scent I got it in was yummy.
Now that I think about it, I must get multiple jars of it in my new scents .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2017)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I will pull one of these out and use it next weekend 

 If I don't use it overnight, I will definitely use it as a "soak" and leave it on several hours.



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *It definitely made my hair very soft and easy to detangle as a prepoo.
> Plus the Pearberry scent I got it in was yummy.
> Now that I think about it, I must get multiple jars of it in my new scents *.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2017)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I pulled out Amber Romance. (Got it on a "Swap) Smells really good.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I pulled out Amber Romance. (Got it on a "Swap) Smells really good.


Yes Amber Romance smells really good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2017)

@NaturallyATLPCH
It Does!

I normally stick to the same Ol' same Ol' = Marshmallow Clouds, Burfday Cake, Chicks Dig It, Loopy, Sugar Cookie Crunch.  (pretty uneventful).


----------



## Sharpened (May 7, 2017)

Saturday: Oat Chlorella Treatment w/ SAA, Sweet Coffee and Green Tea Soak
Saturday & Sunday: Heavy application (7 oz) of LotD aloe inner leaf gel under avocado oil

From left to right: Oat Chlorella Treatment, Sweet Coffee and Green Tea Soak, Marshmallow Rooibos Tea






The Marshmallow Rooibos Tea will be for later this week. My hair feels like plastic thread, which is OK, I guess, for a protein treatment.


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2017)

from the deserts i made green tea and rosemary rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2017)

Will do a Bamboo Tea Rinse today and also use my: AVJ, AVG, ACV, Avocado, EVOO, EVCO Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2017)

Bamboo Tea Rinse.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2017)

I repeated last wash day and finished with an acv rinse. My hair felt like melted butter. I'm doing it again next week...

Steps:
Overnight coconut, amla, brahmi mix on scalp
5 minute prewash Kerastase Therapiste 
2 lathers with Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo 
2 hour dc with Mizani Thermasmooth 
Acv rinse with warm water


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 11, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I repeated last wash day and finished with an acv rinse. My hair felt like melted butter. I'm doing it again next week...
> 
> Steps:
> Overnight coconut, amla, brahmi mix on scalp
> ...



I did my first ACV rinse last month. I musta been sleeping under a rock to miss this in hair care. My hair was so soft that entire week!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 11, 2017)

Gonna pick up a tea pot with a built in infuser this weekend. Also need to invest in a few silicone free cheapie conditioners for mixing my powder treatments with. I used up an entire bottle of Giovanni last wash day fooling around trying to get a good consistency. Gonna skip washing this week cause my hair is sickening soft and scalp feels amazing. Probably going back to my 2 week wash day routine since  everything is back on track.

Here are the amla and rhassoul deep conditioning bars I made. I'll be alternating between the 2 for deep treating prior to washing.

Mixed each with a whole bunch of goodies. Froze overnight, separated and storing in freezer to use as needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2017)

@lulu97

Gurl....

That is Amazing!

Impressive!


----------



## Ltown (May 11, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Gonna pick up a tea pot with a built in infuser this weekend. Also need to invest in a few silicone free cheapie conditioners for mixing my powder treatments with. I used up an entire bottle of Giovanni last wash day fooling around trying to get a good consistency. Gonna skip washing this week cause my hair is sickening soft and scalp feels amazing. Probably going back to my 2 week wash day routine since  everything is back on track.
> 
> Here are the amla and rhassoul deep conditioning bars I made. I'll be alternating between the 2 for deep treating prior to washing.
> 
> ...


awsome when i get back i'm do this!


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2017)

I forgot to put some avj in my egg prepoo this morning but I did put some acv in it. About to wash it out a couple of minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2017)

Will do a:
Bamboo Tea Rinse
AVJ, AVG, ACV, EVOO, EVCO, Avocado Oil Rinse


----------



## fluffyforever (May 13, 2017)

Sodium bentonite, honey, grapeseed oil again today. Love it.


----------



## ladybee1922 (May 13, 2017)

Using my DIY ayurvedic butter and oil mix with SM Manuka Honey on top under steamer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 14, 2017)

Melted down 2 of my rhassoul/cocoa butter treatment bars. Added conditioner to it and I'm currently deep conditioning with cling wrap over my hair.

Also steeping some marshmallow root, burdock root, nettle, horsetail and rosemary herbs while I deep condition. 

I'll rinse out the deep conditioner in a few hours then finish off with a herbal tea rinse. Air dry in 2 big Bantu knots....don't feel like doing any fancy styling. Relaxing with my feet up at home all day. LOL


----------



## Sharpened (May 15, 2017)

After the second application of Marshmallow Rooibos Tea had dried, it started flaking like dandruff. It looks like mucilage coats the hair, like gel does, but does not condition it. 

Conditioning, to me, means it becomes a part of the hair and helps in hydration. So far, guava leaf is the only plant that does this. I have seen raves about catnip, if you can get the steeping ratio you need right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2017)

@Sharpened
I have Catnip.  I think I was mixing it with Fenugreek as a Tea Rinse?  Not sure, but I haven't used it often.  

I may steep a Pot of Catnip and test it out alone.


----------



## Sharpened (May 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I have Catnip.  I think I was mixing it with Fenugreek as a Tea Rinse?  Not sure, but I haven't used it often.
> 
> I may steep a Pot of Catnip and test it out alone.


Ah, fenugreek is another one I need to test. I just ordered a 0.2 oz sample of catnip buds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2017)

@Sharpened
Will steep a Pot of Catnip.


----------



## sunshine737 (May 15, 2017)

I'd like to join! 

I'm a natural with 3c (I think), fine, high porosity, Wsl hair. 
I love doing henna glosses consisting of Nupur Henna, coconut milk and honey.
I usually do a final herbal hair rinse consisting of aloe vera juice + my herbal tea that I pre-make Marshmallow Root, fenugreek, flax seeds, burdock root, nettle... 
The days I don't have any of the tea made I just use aloe vera juice. Some sort of  final rinse is a must for me because I find it greatly helps correcting the porosity in my hair. 
My spray bottle is always filled with 1/2 filtered water and 1/2 aloe vera juice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2017)

@sunshine737 
Glad to have you Sis!


----------



## sunshine737 (May 16, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Gonna pick up a tea pot with a built in infuser this weekend. Also need to invest in a few silicone free cheapie conditioners for mixing my powder treatments with. I used up an entire bottle of Giovanni last wash day fooling around trying to get a good consistency. Gonna skip washing this week cause my hair is sickening soft and scalp feels amazing. Probably going back to my 2 week wash day routine since  everything is back on track.
> 
> Here are the amla and rhassoul deep conditioning bars I made. I'll be alternating between the 2 for deep treating prior to washing.
> 
> ...



Wow! Those look really really interesting! What is your recipe for those bars?


----------



## GGsKin (May 16, 2017)

After my moisture DC, I clay washed today with a mix of c.bentonite, kaolin, SAA, water, jojoba oil and xanthan gum.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 16, 2017)

sunshine737 said:


> Wow! Those look really really interesting! What is your recipe for those bars?



Please note: You don't have to use herbal infused water with this...I'm just extra so......LOL

1/4 cup marshmallow root
1/4 cup rose hips
Steeped in water

In one bowl, place 100 grams (3.5 ounces) rhassoul clay. Add in 8 ounces of herbal infused water. Mix well.

In the other bowl, place 100 grams amla powder. Add in 10 ounces of herbal infused water. Mix well.

**Any leftover herbal water can be used as a tea rinse on the next wash day if you choose to use it.**

Add to each mixture respectively:
1/2 cup melted butter (I used cocoa butter wafers)
1 tablespoon raw honey
6 tablespoons of oil of choice. I used 2 tablespoons each of apricot oil, rice bran oil & Meadowfoam seed oil for this mix.

Mix well and pour into molds. Wrap with Saran Wrap and allow to freeze overnight.


*The herbs, butters and oils I use vary each time I make it.

**You don't have to make both recipes at the same time. But my base is usually the same (melted butter, oils & honey) so I just like to make it all at the same time to kinda get it over with. LOL

**If you don't like powders/clays, I have another DIY deep conditioner with coconut milk and coconut cream. I'll share the recipe tomorrow when I remove them from the molds.


----------



## sunshine737 (May 16, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Please note: You don't have to use herbal infused water with this...I'm just extra so......LOL
> 
> 1/4 cup marshmallow root
> 1/4 cup rose hips
> ...



might be a silly question... but how do you use the bars/incorporate them into your was routine? Also what results do you get with the alma vs the rhassoul clay?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 17, 2017)

I just massaged my scalp with amla, coconut, brahmi oil mix and sealed my ends with regular coconut oil. I will wash, dc and acv rinse tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2017)

This morning I massaged my scalp with my CPGO (Curly Proverbz Growth Oil) for 5 minutes. This oil has henna and fenugreek seeds as it's base herbs. Scalp is nice and tingly from the peppermint and other essential oils in my potion. Also I added 2 tbsps Rooted Treasures JBCO to it - love the smell of this stuff a lot.

I will be making her other oil that has brahmi and amla in it in a couple of weeks but I will be adding bringhraj and hibiscus powders to mine.


I really need to pull out my marshmallow root and slippery elm for my hair detanglers/prepoos/rinses too .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 17, 2017)

sunshine737 said:


> might be a silly question... but how do you use the bars/incorporate them into your was routine? Also what results do you get with the alma vs the rhassoul clay?



I use them as deep conditioners. Both are very conditioning for my hair especially when mixed with the butters and oils. I love rhassoul clay for face masks too. It has cleansing/detoxing abilities.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2017)

Took out Bamboo Leaf Tea for tomorrow's Rinse.


----------



## Sharpened (May 19, 2017)

Mixing 1 oz ice cube each of Sweet Coffee (coffee with blackstrap molasses) with Marshmallow Rooibos Tea for a scalp treatment tomorrow:






Too many males in this household to do this in the fridge.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 19, 2017)

In the mood to play in my hair. I go through periods of wanting to love it up and play in it all the time to "just can't be bothered" 

Sometime this weekend:
Steep some slippery elm powder to detangle with.
Deep condition with a DIY Coconut Cream Conditioner
Herbal Tea rinse with the leftover horsetail and rosehip brew from my last wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Too many males in this household to do this in the fridge.*


@Sharpened


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *Herbal Tea rinse with the leftover horsetail and rosehip brew from my last wash day *


@lulu97 
This sounds great. 

I should pull my Horsetail out for Summer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 20, 2017)

@Sharpened How are you planning to use your newly purchased catnip buds? (didn't want to high jack the other thread)

I read that it's really good for preventing split ends!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2017)

Will do a Coffee Rinse tomorrow.

Currently steeping a pot of: Catnip. for the next few wash days.


----------



## Sharpened (May 20, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Sharpened How are you planning to use your newly purchased catnip buds? (didn't want to high jack the other thread)
> 
> I read that it's really good for preventing split ends!


 Because of the split end prevention, I am hoping it leaves a hydrating film like guava leaf does, without any allergic reaction. I will try 1/2 tsp to 4 oz distilled water as a start.


----------



## Sharpened (May 20, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will do a Coffee Rinse tomorrow.
> 
> Currently steeping a pot of: Catnip. for the next few wash days.


How does catnip compare to guava leaf?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *How does catnip compare to guava leaf?*


@Sharpened
Honestly, it's been a while since I've used Catnip.  You refreshed my memory that I actually had this in my stash.

Normally when I was using it, I was mixing it with another Tea (Green, Fenugreek, Rosemary).  This time I am brewing it by itself.

Guava Leaf is Bae.  Currently my absolute fav.  

Plan to pull out my Horsetail this summer too for a nice Horsetail, Nettle blend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 20, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Because of the split end prevention, I am hoping it leaves a hydrating film like guava leaf does, without any allergic reaction. I will try 1/2 tsp to 4 oz distilled water as a start.



That sounds like a good plan!

I have so many different types of herbs...I've been focusing on using 2-3 a month. One for scalp health, one for conditioning and one for detangling. May has been all about horsetail, rose hips and slippery elm. 

I'mma get around to catnip in January I believe. LOL


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2017)

You girls have me interested in that catnip and I never even looked at it before 

Anyway, this morning I prepooed with Banyan Botanicals (ayurvedic) Healthy Hair Oil.


----------



## Sharpened (May 20, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> That sounds like a good plan!
> 
> I have so many different types of herbs...I've been focusing on using 2-3 a month. One for scalp health, one for conditioning and one for detangling. May has been all about horsetail, rose hips and slippery elm.
> 
> I'mma get around to catnip in January I believe. LOL


Right now, my focus is on conditioning, growth, and shedding because I want to try to keep as many follicles alive as I get older. I use oils and a creme for detangling, but I do want to play with gums and mucilage-containing plants (besides aloe) to make a detangler. From my experiment with marshmallow root, it looks like the stuff wants to flake off my hair.


----------



## yaya24 (May 21, 2017)

Mud washed today.

My water added to my mud mix was steeped fenugreek tea.

Besides the maple syrup smell that I cannot stand, fenugreek is a gem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2017)

Coffee Rinsed today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2017)

Steeped a Pot of pure Catnip Tea.  Will try it tomorrow to test it out.  

I usually mix the Catnip with Green Tea or some other Tea.


----------



## Sharpened (May 24, 2017)

Aloe inner-leaf gel as a pretreatment is still clearing my scalp. You should see the cost of exfoliators featuring aloe. FRW helps as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 24, 2017)

I have to postpone wash day, because we spent all day at the beach. I prepood with infused coconut oil last night. I guess it won't hurt to oil my scalp again and seal my ends.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 25, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair I made that hair icing I was telling you about. It's so fluffy! Infused it with Ayurvedic powders & herbs, mango, kokum and shea butter. Whipped it with a food processor. LOL It's a good sealant OR deep conditioner when I spray with tea first.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 25, 2017)

Yesterday I:

Detangled with my slippery elm, marshmallow root & fenugreek conditioning mix. Added a bit of the Ayurvedic Icing then deep conditioned for 1 hour.

Washed with my aloe herbal shampoo bar.

Tea rinsed with horsetail & Rosehips.

One of my best wash days to date and I hand made it all. LOL I literally have no need for anything that's not made by own hands. I never thought I would be able to say that! 

After washing, I roller set to stretch. Will be rocking the roller set for a few weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2017)

@lulu97 
Gurl.....

That Icing. That Icing.  Lawd That Icing.

Gurl.....

You got me ready to hit PayNah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2017)

Pure Catnip Tea Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2017)

@Sharpened 
Enjoyed the Pure Catnip Tea Rinse.  Can't wait to use it again next wash day.


----------



## Sharpened (May 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Enjoyed the Pure Catnip Tea Rinse.  Can't wait to use it again next wash day.


What ratio did you use? More funny-colored ice cubes will be loaded into the freezer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *What ratio did you use? More funny-colored ice cubes will be loaded into the freezer.*


@Sharpened
I just used x2 Catnip Tea Bags.  Allowed to sit overnight to steep.  

Transferred into Containers and stuck them in the Freezer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 28, 2017)

Gardening took my roller set out. Sweat, dirt & bugs made me wash today.

**************
I had a lot of that detangling mix leftover from my last wash day so of course I froze it. (slippery elm, marshmallow root & fenugreek)



Steeped some Rosehips & horsetail then added a few cubes of the detangling mix to it. That detangling mix smells like dirt so I added some peppermint essential oil to mask the smell. Now it smells like dirty peppermint 

Sprayed it on my hair and scalp. Let it soak in for 10-15 minutes.
Washed with my herbal aloe shampoo. Then used the leftover herbal tea as a final condition/rinse. Hair feels super soft!

Air dying in 2 twisted Bantu knots.

Will oil my scalp and seal my ends tomorrow.

I have a butt load of natural fragrance oils as well as essential oils in route to me. I love all my DIY stuff...now I gotta work on getting it to smell good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2017)

@lulu97 
All Your Treats.....

Um I mean products *cough* look delightfully delicious......

DANG!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> All Your Treats.....
> 
> Um I mean products *cough* look delightfully delicious......
> ...



Thank you. I freeze and store any products I make that has water in it or other perishable liquids. My oldest son just asked me the other day if he could eat some of those Chocolate ice cream pops I made. I was like...what is you talmbout child?  I'm always experimenting...making new recipes and having them taste stuff and giving me their opinion.  Well this time he was talking about my hair stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2017)

@lulu97 
They ALL look

You can tell you put a lot of thought into "crafting them" and didn't just slap some stuff together.

Leave that Baby alone.  I see what he talmbout!


----------



## Sharpened (May 28, 2017)

Sweet Coffee and Marshmallow Rooibos Tea Soak for an hour prior to oil rinsing.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 30, 2017)

I really wanted to do a deep cleansing to get a clean slate before the month was over. I made a herbal infused mud wash to detox with. I wanted something very easy to rinse out similar to a liquid shampoo. So it's way more liquid than mud. 

Started out by steeping some nettle & burdock root. While it was steeping, added in a few cubes of my detangling/conditioning mix (marshmallow root, slippery elm & fenugreek)

Ingredients:
8-10 ounces herbal infused water
2 heaping plastic spoonfuls of bentonite clay
1 heaping plastic spoonful of rhassoul clay
1 tablespoon ACV
2 tablespoons whole leaf aloe vera gel

 
Applied in the shower and left it on for about 5 minutes. It rinsed extremely well and left my hair feeling super clean. I noticed that my hair air dried in half the time. After it air dried, I oiled my scalp and sealed my ends. My hair sucked the products up so fast. This is a keeper for when I want a stronger cleanser than my normal shampoo. 

Also my hair smells so good today. All but 3 of my EO's were delivered  to me so I used a few drops of lime EO in this mud wash. I can't stop smelling my hair!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 1, 2017)

My hair has improved so much since I introduced ayurvedic oils a month ago. I want to try everything, but I will introduce 1 new powder/oil a month. 

I want to try shikaki next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2017)

Catnip Tea Rinse @Sharpened  *will steep another pot*
Aloe Vera Juice Rinse


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Catnip Tea Rinse @Sharpened  *will steep another pot*
> Aloe Vera Juice Rinse


 I just made some catnip tea today; it looks kinda weak...


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 1, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair and @Sharpened how did the catnip work out for you? Did you notice any immediate difference to your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
Today is my 2nd Rinse with straight Catnip Tea. (I was usually mixing it with Green, Fenugreek or something else).

But, so far, I really like it.

I like the way my Hair feels after Rinsing with it.  I have the actual Tea Bags and not the Catnip folks buy for pets.  

I know folks also use that for a Rinse.  I'll use it again this weekend and then steep another pot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *I just made some catnip tea today; it looks kinda weak...*


@Sharpened 
I love how glossy your curls look in your Avi.  Shiny, Healthy, Beautiful


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 1, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @Sharpened how did the catnip work out for you? Did you notice any immediate difference to your hair?


I have not tried it yet, but I will tomorrow. I only used 1/2 tsp in 4 oz of distilled water. The next one will have a full tsp. I am trying to find that "sweet spot" before a herbal tea become astringent. I think that is where I went wrong with the rooibos.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I love how glossy your curls look in your Avi.  Shiny, Healthy, Beautiful


Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2017)

Pulled some Brewed Tea out of the Freezer.  I think it's Bamboo?  

I actually wanted Catnip. Aw well....I'll save Catnip for next time


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 2, 2017)

Used the catnip tea today, not sure I got any results. Brewed a stronger batch (1 tsp to 4 oz distilled water) for tomorrow.

I went to put the rest of the fermented rice water into an applicator bottle… frozen solid. My attempt to thaw it under warm water produced a smelly, filmy mess, so I tipped it upside-down in the sink and started a fresh batch. If it does not smell like baby barf, it will not touch my head. 

That sounds so wrong…


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *If it does not smell like baby barf, it will not touch my head.
> 
> That sounds so wrong…*


@Sharpened 
.....

Even reading it sounded all kinds of wrong, cause that mess stank.


----------



## imaginary (Jun 2, 2017)

These braids have been making me extra lazy and I was planning to do more rinses with them in too. I'm going to do a rice water rinse next week and I'm putting it here so that I'll have to do it. Just have to get more rice tomorrow and then set it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2017)

Coffee Rinse and Bamboo Tea Rinse


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 3, 2017)

Got Sweet Coffee/Marshmallow Rooibos Tea soaking into my hair and scalp as I type. Will do a leave-in rinse with Catnip Tea.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 4, 2017)

Washed and did a protein treatment yesterday.

Ended the washing process with a burdock root tea rinse. Added in some aloe vera gel and slippery elm powder to give it more conditioning power and slip. Let it sit with a plastic cap for a few minutes while I showered. I've noticed that when I go to rinse out my herbal tea rinses...there is not much to rinse. My hair always just sucks up all that goodness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2017)

Today:
Used Coffee
Used Bamboo Leaf Tea
Used AVJ


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 4, 2017)

Will be doing an unplanned chlorella oat mask today to firm up my strands.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 4, 2017)

Back to doing my tea rinses. Incorporating some of the things i did at the start of my journey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Will be doing an unplanned chlorella oat mask today to firm up my strands*.


@Sharpened 
Sounds very interesting.

I did an Oatstraw Tea Rinse once and it made my hair hard as a brick. 

I've never tried/used it again.  Same with Neem Tea. (Hard & Dry)

I haven't even tried to mix either of them with Green or something else to see how they would do mixed with another Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2017)

Rozlewis said:


> *Back to doing my tea rinses. Incorporating some of the things i did at the start of my journey.*


@Rozlewis
So you are back in our Challenge?  Welcome Back Sis.  Glad to have you rejoin us.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 4, 2017)

Going to use some black tea under my dc and use whatever is left over as a rinse. Gonna try green tea soon and some other things just so many to choice from. Also gonna use avj with my leave in.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Sounds very interesting.
> 
> I did an Oatstraw Tea Rinse once and it made my hair hard as a brick.
> ...



I had no idea about those two. Sounds like they both act like protein treatments. I would mix them with something moisturizing, like glycerin or honey.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 5, 2017)

I massaged my scalp with grapeseed essential oil blend. Tuesday I will do the infused coconut oil overnight.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 8, 2017)

Soaking some fenugreek seeds for the next few days. My scalp/hair doesn't need a full wash but I plan on rinsing well with water then using the fenugreek tea as a rinse. Whatever is leftover, I'll use as a leave in and moisture spritz throughout the week. All of this is planned for the upcoming weekend if time permits. If not, I'll freeze it and try again next weekend. LOL


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 8, 2017)

I almost got a pint out of my two aloe leaves:






Daily aloe treatments and weekly chlorella oat treatments start on Saturday or Sunday:





Freezing leftovers:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2017)

Bamboo Leaf Tea


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 10, 2017)

Tea rinse with Green, Fenugreek and Horsetail Tea.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 10, 2017)

Tea Rinsed with a blend of burdock root, Marshmallow root & Calendula flowers after a henna/indigo treatment. I didn't feel the need to deep condition after the tea rinse cause my hair felt amazing...but I did anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Tea Rinsed with a blend of burdock root, Marshmallow root & *Calendula flowers* after a henna/indigo treatment. I didn't feel the need to deep condition after the tea rinse cause my hair felt amazing...but I did anyway.


@lulu97 
Love These!

I have these and some Blue Malva Flowers too.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 11, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> Love These!
> 
> I have these and some Blue Malva Flowers too.




That was my first time using the flowers and it was such a treat! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *That was my first time using the flowers and* *it was such a treat!*


@lulu97
Yes it is. 

I also got Hibiscus Flowers and some Rose Petals and something else? (I'd hafta' look in my Stash)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2017)

May Steep a Pot of Guava Leaf Tea today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2017)

Ended up steeping a nice pot of Guava Leaf Tea.  

Pulled out a box of Saw Palmetto Tea and will use this for my next batch.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 13, 2017)

Will be applying raw AVG to my roots daily, about 0.5 oz. Applying it dry saves product.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 15, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Tea Rinsed with a blend of burdock root, Marshmallow root & Calendula flowers after a henna/indigo treatment. I didn't feel the need to deep condition after the tea rinse cause my hair felt amazing...but I did anyway.



I was so impressed with this blend so I repeated it. I wanted the tea to be nice and strong to add in a mud wash so I steeped it in boiling water in a mason jar overnight on my counter. 

 

This morning, the blend was skronggg!

 

Added it as a water base to my mud wash.

 


 Mannnnnn my hair feels like fine silk.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 15, 2017)

@lulu97 Have you done completely conditioner-free yet?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 15, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @lulu97 Have you done completely conditioner-free yet?



@Sharpened I did for around a month while researching to find a replacement for Joico MRB. My herbal teas and oils did a fine replacement while I was in between. Now I use Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle conditioner. It's the only product I use now that I don't make myself. At my length, I really need a bit more help to keep tangles down. Like I said before, teas (mucilage ones) and oils were ok but I was not able to get all the tangles out without a sore scalp afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2017)

Used this a.m.'s Coffee for a Coffee Rinse and will use Guava Leaf Tea as a Rinse and also an AVJ-Blend somewhere in my Regi today.


----------



## imaginary (Jun 16, 2017)

I poured out my diy coffee oil into an applicator bottle because I keep forgetting it exists. Used it today and my scalp is nice and tingly. I only have a bit of this left so I'll use this sparingly.

ETA: I also did a FRW rinse on my braids


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 17, 2017)

Did a tea rinse with Fenugreek, Horsetail and Green tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2017)

Pre-Soaked  Overnight in an AVJ Blend (Pre-Mix from SprAngz)

Guava Leaf Tea Rinse w/my Triple Seaweed DC'er under Dryer from J.Monique Naturals

Coffee Rinse - with my Coffee DC'er (Joe's Joe from Kindred Butters ETSY) to Steam with


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 18, 2017)

Washed twice with my shampoo. This batch is infused with Rosehip tea and aloe vera gel. The last batch lasted over 2 months so I shouldn't have to make more until August.

Deep conditioning for a few hours with my Ayurvedic herbal oil. It's infused with lots of goodies. Henna, Amla, Brahmi, Fenugreek, Horsetail and Nettle. Will rinse and airdry in 1 big braid.

Steeping some bhringraj powder (1 wooden spoonful) for my midweek rinse/condition session. I usually only need around 6 ounces for rinses so this batch is enough for 3 rinses. I'll freeze the remaining for future rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2017)

@lulu97 
.............,,,,...

As Always, Thanks for the Eye Candy and the detailed Regi


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2017)

I used my ayurveda growth oil last night and again this afternoon. 

I need to get like @lulu97 and start using up all my powders. You are such an inspiration girlie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2017)

@Aggie 
All of @lulu97  Blends & Brews look


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> All of @lulu97  Blends & Brews look


Agreed. I have to figure out how I want to use my powders soon or they may expire on me. I think I will mix some of them into my cowashes/deep conditioners and others I will use as rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2017)

@Aggie

I don't own any powders.

But I'll drool over @lulu97 @Sharpened , Yours and all the other creative Ladies in this Challenge.

My Ayurvedic Blends and Brews are all Hand-Made by someone else. 

Come On Ladies "Let's GROW"


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I don't own any powders.
> 
> ...


 that's funny


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *that's funny*


@Aggie
Gurl...You know Imma lazy, good 4 nuttin' low-down durrrty PJ.... 

If someone else ain't steepin' & whippin'...I ain't using & tryin'.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 19, 2017)

@Aggie @IDareT'sHair You Ladies are too kind! I'm still learning so I'm sharing as I figure it out. LOL


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Aggie @IDareT'sHair You Ladies are too kind! I'm still learning so I'm sharing as I figure it out. LOL


Please keep on sharing your recipes with us @lulu97. I want to start using my powders and herbs and your recipes give me ideas on how to use them up .


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2017)

I just finished massaging my scalp with my Curly Proverbz growth oil and used some QB CTDG on my hair and sealed with Bekura Black Tisane Tea-To-Oil Hair Conserve.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 20, 2017)

Prepared some fermented rice water for whenever wash day may be. I need to get some mason jars and stop using my nice decanter for this but it's working for now.


----------



## imaginary (Jun 21, 2017)

I added some olive oil to my diy coffee oil because I was running low. It seemed fairly potent and I don't want to be introducing too much caffeine into my system.


----------



## imaginary (Jun 21, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Please keep on sharing your recipes with us @lulu97. I want to start using my powders and herbs and your recipes give me ideas on how to use them up .



Also yes to this! My diy senses are tingling every time she posts!


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 22, 2017)

Thawed, raw aloe gel on wet roots only, about 0.5 oz.

Spritzed on a little catnip tea. Catnip does not seem to do much for me, probably because of the oils I use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2017)

Will Rinse Today with:
Coffee (leftovers from this week's morning Coffee)
Guava Leaf Tea
Inner Filet AVJ


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 22, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Also yes to this! My diy senses are tingling every time she posts!



LOL! I've been trying to create an album under my profile with all my DIY mixes but I keep getting error messages. So I'll document them in the DIY thread that @Sharpened started.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2017)

@lulu97 @Sharpened
Ya'll have taken Ayurvedic and the DIY Thread to another Level.

I appreciate you Ladies and all your Brews & Blends.  Glad you are part of this Challenge.


Thank you for the detailed descriptions and the documentation.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2017)

imaginary said:


> I added some olive oil to my diy coffee oil because I was running low. It seemed fairly potent and I don't want to be introducing too much caffeine into my system.


@imaginary 

How did you make your coffee oil or did you buy it? I would like to have/make some myself to use on my scalp for shedding. Thanks


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 22, 2017)

Got the last bit of my Calendula, Marshmallow root & Burdock root tea mix soaking in right now. Wanted to use it all up before I moved on to something else.


----------



## imaginary (Jun 22, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @imaginary
> 
> How did you make your coffee oil or did you buy it? I would like to have/make some myself to use on my scalp for shedding. Thanks



I just put ground coffee beans in coconut oil (the oil doesn't really matter) and let it sit for about a month in a sunny room before straining it into another jar. You don't have to leave it for so long, most tutorials suggest you only need 2 weeks. Before you strain it, make sure to shake it up well, there's going to be a thick brown layer at the bottom of the jar, which is the extra good stuff. Also leave it to strain for a while and really squeeze as much as you can from the beans.

Alternatively, I've heard that you can also just put the beans and oil in a crockpot and leave it for several hours. I've never tried it, but maybe one day I'll get a crockpot for my infusions.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2017)

imaginary said:


> I just put ground coffee beans in coconut oil (the oil doesn't really matter) and let it sit for about a month in a sunny room before straining it into another jar. You don't have to leave it for so long, most tutorials suggest you only need 2 weeks. Before you strain it, make sure to shake it up well, there's going to be a thick brown layer at the bottom of the jar, which is the extra good stuff. Also leave it to strain for a while and really squeeze as much as you can from the beans.
> 
> Alternatively, I've heard that you can also just put the beans and oil in a crockpot and leave it for several hours. I've never tried it, but maybe one day I'll get a crockpot for my infusions.


Thanks @imaginary. What are your measurements, ie, how much coffee beans to how much oil please?


----------



## imaginary (Jun 22, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Thanks @imaginary. What are your measurements, ie, how much coffee beans to how much oil please?



I didn't measure, actually. I just put enough to cover the bottom of the jar.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2017)

imaginary said:


> I didn't measure, actually. I just put enough to cover the bottom of the jar.


Thanks love.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 24, 2017)

Using raw aloe on my scalp after oil rinsing daily. My scalp is in heaven right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

Will do an:
Guava Leaf
AVJ
Rinse Tomorrow

Another Poster gave me a Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse (Pre-Made) on a Swap.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2017)

This morning I used some ayurveda growth oil on my scalp and a prepoo of avj and evco on my strands. I will keep this on for 30 minutes before washing and DCing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

@Aggie

When I made my Homemade Coffee Oil (Once) I put Coffee Grounds in a Cheesecloth Tea Strainer, (for loose teas) Coconut Oil and heated it up in my mini Crock Pot. 

After it cooled and hardened, I transferred it to a jar to use like a Grease.  It was very strong.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 24, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Using raw aloe on my scalp after oil rinsing daily. My scalp is in heaven right now.



I have a small aloe vera plant but it has around 3 juicy leaves on it at the moment. I plan to cut those off tonight and do an exfoliating scalp treatment (along with some other ingredients)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

@Sharpened @lulu97

I wanted to share with you talented Mixtresses about the Kombucha Tea Rinse I got on a Swap.

It's called Ginger Peach Cider and it has Probiotic rich Kombucha and Raw ACV.  It also has Pumpkin Seed Oil, Vitamin E & Zinc and infused botanicals.

You use x1 Tspn to 8oz cold water and apply after shampooing or DC'ing massage & rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened @lulu97
> 
> I wanted to share with you talented Mixtresses about the Kombucha Tea Rinse I got on a Swap.
> 
> ...




@IDareT'sHair That sounds delicious. The ginger, zinc & probiotics gone have your scalp right! The ACV gone have your hair softer than a newborn baby. I have some ginger EO that I use in my shampoo but I've never thought of using Kombucha. I need to look into that yumminess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

@lulu97
I thought it sounded interesting with the Tea and the botanicals.  Can't wait to try it.

The possibilities are endless.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 24, 2017)

I have one is it by Cream &  Cocoa @IDareT'sHair? Imma pull it and use it today.  We can compare results!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

blackviolet said:


> *I have one is it by Cream &  Cocoa? Imma pull it and use it today.  We can compare results!!!*


@blackviolet

Yep.  It's the same one.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 24, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I have a small aloe vera plant but it has around 3 juicy leaves on it at the moment. I plan to cut those off tonight and do an exfoliating scalp treatment (along with some other ingredients)


Oh, so jelly; I got too many clumsy males in my household. Your plant looks ready for a new pot soon. *sigh*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened @lulu97
> 
> I wanted to share with you talented Mixtresses about the Kombucha Tea Rinse I got on a Swap.
> 
> ...



That sounds so nice... Now you got me pondering mixing ginger juice with FRW.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 25, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oh, so jelly; I got too many clumsy males in my household. Your plant looks ready for a new pot soon. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds so nice... Now you got me pondering mixing ginger juice with FRW.



I bring the only feminine energy in my household as well amongst a sea of men folk. However after a few years of hand pops and swats, they fully understand to not touch my stuff. Especially my house plants and ANYTHING in my garden. LOL

Yeah I need to re-pot my aloe plant soon. She's out growing her current home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

Today:
Guava Leaf Tea
SprAngz Hair Glaze: which is a Pre-Made mix of: AVJ, ACV, Coconut & a bunch of other Oils)


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 26, 2017)

Dampened with catnip tea and aloe.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 26, 2017)

Steeping some tea for either tomorrow or Wednesday to wash. A blend of fenugreek, brinraj, marshmallow root, hibiscus, chamomile, and matcha green tea.


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 26, 2017)

I think this challenge is a good fit for me since I will be using cassia glosses & Curly Proverbz growth oil as a huge part of my goals for the rest of the year.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 27, 2017)

Henna tea rinse today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> *I think this challenge is a good fit for me since I will be using cassia glosses & Curly Proverbz growth oil as a huge part of my goals for the rest of the year.*


@msteaze
I take it that you are joining our challenge?  

Glad to have you Sis.


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @msteaze
> I take it that you are joining our challenge?
> 
> Glad to have you Sis.



Yes ma'am!

I need to up my game since I think I have recovered from last year's scare & work on retaining length.  I'm going for beast mode now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Yes ma'am!
> 
> I need to up my game since I think I have recovered from last year's scare & *work on retaining length.  I'm going for beast mode now.*


@mzteaze
This is where I am.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 27, 2017)

Reading your post @Sharpened reminded me that I have an aloe leaf in my fridge I forgot to use today (I wanted to use it on my scalp). I will have to wash my hair soon


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 27, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Reading your post @Sharpened reminded me that I have an aloe leaf in my fridge I forgot to use today (I wanted to use it on my scalp). I will have to wash my hair soon


Didn't you just do your hair? Oh, you will love it, better than ACV to me.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 27, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Didn't you just do your hair? Oh, you will love it, better than ACV to me.



You're right. My scalp and hair love freah aloe. My mum cut a leaf for me the other day and I put it in the fridge for wash day. I finished washing this morning. And I'm just reading your post like. I'll probably wash it again this weekend to make up for the weeks of 'neglect' I've paid my hair recently.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm about to read through this to see what info I can find about Ayurvedic products. I've heard a little about them. I was thinking of using them to help me retain length better and get from MBL to WL. My issue is retaining length even though I protective style 95% of the time. 
Ayurvedic safe for pregnant women to use?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I'm about to read through this to see what info I can find about Ayurvedic products. I've heard a little about them. I was thinking of using them to help me retain length better and get from MBL to WL. My issue is retaining length even though I protective style 95% of the time.
> Ayurvedic safe for pregnant women to use?


You might want to check out the following threads for additional help @LegsLegsLegs:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/ayurveda-support-thread.183305/page-38#post-24004273

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/diy-product-experiments.799437/page-3#post-24001815


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 27, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I'm about to read through this to see what info I can find about Ayurvedic products. I've heard a little about them. I was thinking of using them to help me retain length better and get from MBL to WL. My issue is retaining length even though I protective style 95% of the time.
> Ayurvedic safe for pregnant women to use?



Congrats on your pregnancy! I am 7 months pregnant and use Ayurvedic powders, herbs, essential oils etc...the whole 9. I did check with my doctor prior to using so I would suggest to double check with yours to get the ok just to be on the safe side.

My doctor was not concerned with anything that I applied topically other than hard chemicals (relaxers, hair color) etc and advised that I wait until the 2nd trimester to use those things and only in a well ventilated area.

Oh and she also advised for anything I used (not just hair stuff) to pay attention and trust how my body responded. If I felt additional nausea, headaches or any cramping...to discontinue use.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Jun 27, 2017)

Aggie said:


> You might want to check out the following threads for additional help @LegsLegsLegs:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/ayurveda-support-thread.183305/page-38#post-24004273
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/diy-product-experiments.799437/page-3#post-24001815


Thank u


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Jun 27, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy! I am 7 months pregnant and use Ayurvedic powders, herbs, essential oils etc...the whole 9. I did check with my doctor prior to using so I would suggest to double check with yours to get the ok just to be on the safe side.
> 
> My doctor was not concerned with anything that I applied topically other than hard chemicals (relaxers, hair color) etc and advised that I wait until the 2nd trimester to use those things and only in a well ventilated area.


Congrats on your pregnancy too and thanx for the info! I am 13 weeks today but I will check with my dr


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2017)

@LegsLegsLegs 
Hi Legs x3!

This is an Open & Active Challenge.

Will you be joining us for the remainder of the year?


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi ladies!

I've ordered a 1 kg package of Rhassoul clay. It's supposed to be on its way to me now. I would like to join the challenge and use clay on my hair regularly..

@Sharpened , it should be okay to use clay alongside your oil mix, no? I was even thinking on mixing them together and using in one step


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 28, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've ordered a 1 kg package of Rhassoul clay. It's supposed to be on its way to me now. I would like to join the challenge and use clay on my hair regularly..
> 
> @Sharpened , it should be okay to use clay alongside your oil mix, no? I was even thinking on mixing them together and using in one step


When I had used Terresentials on the regular, I followed it with an oil rinse, but not every time. 

Take it easy; do not try too many things at once because disaster may strike. I would say hold off on the clay for a bit and test one thing or product line at a time at least twice to see if your hair and scalp like it.

I need to do my own clay mixes at some point; I have a bunch of different clays already.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 28, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Henna tea rinse today.



This was so good. While it was in my hair, I could immediately feel my hair plump up and absorb all that goodness. I put my Tea Tree Tingle conditioner on top and let them both marinate while I showered. When I rinsed them both out together, my hair felt amazing. I think most herbs, powders etc that I've tried usually takes a while to see the benefits but henna gives me immediate results. Full treatments, tea rinses, having it in my other DIY mixes all turn out great.  Me thinks it might be my favorite Ayurvedic powder. LOL


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 28, 2017)

@lulu97 have you try cassia yet?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @lulu97 have you try cassia yet?



I did years ago (maybe 2013/2014) I used to live down the street from an Indian market and was using powders on the regular. Unfortunately I don't remember how it effected my hair. I was using so many different ones and not taking the time to pay attention to the effects each one played. The only ones I remember really liking were mostly for my skin (amla & rose petal powder). Everything else is all a blur. That's why this time around playing in powders; I'm taking my sweet time, really observing each one and documenting on the board. Are you thinking about trying cassia? I have yet to revisit it since I hear it's similar to henna without the tint.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> When I had used Terresentials on the regular, I followed it with an oil rinse, but not every time.
> 
> Take it easy; do not try too many things at once because disaster may strike. I would say hold off on the clay for a bit and test one thing or product line at a time at least twice to see if your hair and scalp like it.
> 
> I need to do my own clay mixes at some point; I have a bunch of different clays already.



Alright, I'll give the oil some time on its own before I mix it with clay lol Which clay is your favourite one?


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 28, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Alright, I'll give the oil some time on its own before I mix it with clay lol Which clay is your favourite one?


I have tried calcium bentonite and rhassoul so far, but I have kaolin and fuller's earth still to try. Terresentials uses red calcium bentonite clay. I have no favorite right now. I plan to mix it with aloe, EOs, and some herbal tea. Clays seem to mix better with an acidic liquid.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 28, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I did years ago (maybe 2013/2014) I used to live down the street from an Indian market and was using powders on the regular. Unfortunately I don't remember how it effected my hair. I was using so many different ones and not taking the time to pay attention to the effects each one played. The only ones I remember really liking were mostly for my skin (amla & rose petal powder). Everything else is all a blur. That's why this time around playing in powders, I'm taking my sweet time, really observing each one and documenting on the board. Are you thinking about trying cassia? I have yet to revisit it since I hear it's similar to henna without the tint.


I am pondering on how to use them without conditioner; fenugreek, amla, rose, and cassia are first on the list to trial. Maybe one at a time as a hair mask, followed by a softening oil and then a sealing oil. If I use aloe, it will be the main liquid or between the oils.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Jun 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LegsLegsLegs
> Hi Legs x3!
> 
> This is an Open & Active Challenge.
> ...


Right now I'm not joining. I will be researching and also most importantly checking with my doctor to make sure it's safe for me. If I join I will let the group know.


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 28, 2017)

Ok, doing my first cassia gloss, so mixed in what I had on hand.  Made a tea using fenugreek powder, green tea, nettles & horsetail leaves.

Mixed cassia with hibiscus, amla & aloe vera powders, essential oils plus Curly Proverbz growth oil with aloe vera juice, tea and some vegan conditioner from my stash.

Sitting with this on my head right now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 29, 2017)

Was in Trader Joe's shopping earlier today and decided to take a stroll over to the tea isle. They had some matcha green tea on sale. Tried to pry my phone away from my 3 year old to research the benefits real quick online but he wasn't having it. So I left it for my next visit. After getting home and researching, I was mad I didn't just grab it along with the jar of Manuka honey I was eyeballing.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 29, 2017)

Still anointing my scalp with thawed, raw aloe.


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 29, 2017)

I got my bhringraj today.  I washed and DC'd last night but I so want to start using this stuff right now!

I think I got my planned routine down.  Thinking:

Wednesday:  Cassia Gloss day - Start with gloss, followed by shampoo & a moisturizing DC

Sundays:  Hot oil or steaming followed by shampoo, bhringraj & amla mask.

Just need to get my ingredients to make my Curly Proverbz tea for nightly spritzes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2017)

Several Handmade/Naturals have Matcha Green Tea DC'ers and R/O's.  Good stuff.

I have also steeped several pots of Yerba Mata Tea which I think is Matcha?


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 29, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Several Handmade/Naturals have Matcha Green Tea DC'ers and R/O's.  Good stuff.
> 
> I have also steeped several pots of Yerba Mata Tea which I think is Matcha?



Yerba Mate isn't the same as matcha.  Totally different continents.

Matcha is ground green tea from Asia while Yerba mate is from South America.

http://guayaki.com/mate/130/Yerba-Mate.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> *Yerba Mate isn't the same as matcha.  Totally different continents.  Matcha is ground green tea from Asia while Yerba mate is from South America.*
> 
> http://guayaki.com/mate/130/Yerba-Mate.html


@mzteaze
Thank you Lady for the clarification 

That's the brand I have and it makes a good tea rinse.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 30, 2017)

Another benefit of aloe gel: my scab hair behaves better, smoother and clumping on the bottom half. That is good enough for me.

Aloe on scalp again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2017)

Using Guava Leaf Tea Rinse today.  Will look to see if I have some left over Coffee in the Coffee maker (will use that too).

Steeping a Pot of Saw Palmetto Tea.  May add Green Tea to this Blend.  I may also pull out my Horsetail Tea for some summer tea rinses.

Will also do an Inner-Filet Aloe Vera Juice Rinse with a squirt of EVOO.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 30, 2017)

Henna treatment day!

Let henna marinate in my hair for 4 hours. Rinsed it out...now currently marinating in indigo for a few hours. Will rinse then do a steam treatment with my deep conditioner. I'll be away for the long holiday weekend, so figured I'd get a good spa hair day in today while I do laundry, pack and bake some goodies for the car ride. Hope you Ladies enjoy the Holiday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2017)

@lulu97 
Have a Great time and a safe trip.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> Have a Great time and a safe trip.



Thank you! I'm laid back riding shotgun giggling at DH fussing at other drivers cause we stuck in traffic. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Henna treatment day!
> 
> Let henna marinate in my hair for 4 hours. Rinsed it out...now currently marinating in indigo for a few hours. Will rinse then do a steam treatment with my deep conditioner. I'll be away for the long holiday weekend, so figured I'd get a good spa hair day in today while I do laundry, pack and bake some goodies for the car ride. Hope you Ladies enjoy the Holiday!



Henna/Indigo treatment turned out wonderful. I lost track of time and left both in for 4 hours each. Then deep conditioned overnight. My hair is super shiny and black. 

I picked up 3 bags of Nupur Henna with the 9 herbs blend. This is the one that I will use for my tea rinses and in my DIY Ayurvedic Herbal oil. It has henna, shikakai, aloe vera, fenugreek, bhringraj, neem, hibiscus, jatamansi & Brahmi. That's a lot cheaper than buying all the herbs separately. (I paid $9 for 3 bags) 

I'll save my precious Jamila Henna for full treatments and buy it along with indigo and amla for my full treatments from HennaSooq. Love that store!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *Thank you! I'm laid back riding shotgun giggling at DH fussing at other drivers cause we stuck in traffic. LOL*


@lulu97
Have a nice time Sis.  

I can't wait to see the creative plans you have for all the new things you just bought


----------



## cocomochaa (Jul 3, 2017)

I've been low key following this thread since I b'cd. Can I join?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2017)

@cocomochaa
Welcome Ms. Lady

Glad to have You!

Please list some of the things you'll be using.


----------



## cocomochaa (Jul 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cocomochaa
> Welcome Ms. Lady
> 
> Glad to have You!
> ...



Yayyy.

So the last few weeks:

ACV rinse 
burdock root + nettle + bamboo tea + horsetail - tea rinse
then I've followed up with slippery elm + marshmallow and a conditioner
guava tea
vatika oil

I'm currently protective styling with cornrows and i plan on keeping them in another week- today i did hot burdock root + slippery elm and marshmallow rinse (i couldn't wait for it to cool down after making the tea) slathered [] aloe vera and then palm oil on top, left it on for 35 min. Rinsed and curls were popping!
i sealed whilst wet and let it air dry. My hair feels soft and moisturised.

I'll repeat today's routine on thursday


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 3, 2017)

Soooooo....last night I think overstimulated my scalp because my scalp feels like a 1,000 little needle pricks today.

Here's what I did:

Oil pre-poo using Curly Proverbz oil & Vatika (Warmed oils and did a 10 minute scalp massage)
Poo using The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian shampoo
Tea Rinse (fenugreek + green tea + black tea + nettles)
DC (Megatek plus bhringraj, fenugreek, amla and aloe vera powders, SAAs & CP oil)

My hair liked the treatments but I think next time I would make a mask out of the powders and use that as pre-poo.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 3, 2017)

Thawed, raw aloe on the scalp only.


----------



## von rose (Jul 3, 2017)

Can I join this challenge? I need a place where I'll remember to do guava and fenugreek tea rinses/hair spritzes. Also a good place to record  results from the onion and garlic scalp mask I'm trying for shedding.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 4, 2017)

Spritzed my scalp with some cold fenugreek tea and did a mini scalp massage. I say mini because my cheap conair scalp massager died on me. I ordered a new one from Vanity Planet for my scalp massages....hope it's as good as all the you tubers make it out to be. LOL

Did nothing to the length of my hair. It still feels good from my henna and overnight DC. Speaking of henna...my Nupur Henna came. My neighbor collects our mail for us whenever we vacation and he said it was left on our doorstep the day we left. So it was shipped the same day I ordered and delivered within 24 hours. I was so impressed with that. I ordered another 3 pack. Can't beat that for free shipping. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2017)

@von rose 


Happy to have you Ms. Lady!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 4, 2017)

Prepared hendigo gloss yesterday and placed it in the fridge, plan to use it tomorrow. Made a new batch of a modified Curley Proverbs growth oil to infuse. Works well as a sealant/pre-poo.

I also made a Ayurvedic spritz with fenugreek, marshmallow root, slippery elm, bringraj, and hibiscus. I might add a little glycerine later. I have so many herbs/teas to use up.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 4, 2017)

Used green tea under my dc. Gonna use the rest as a final rest.


----------



## von rose (Jul 4, 2017)

did a neem and fenugreek scalp mask. going to co-wash it out then spray clean scalp with more fenugreek tea.

ETA: also pre-pood with olaplex. Rinsed with really warm water then exfoliated scalp and co-wash out the remaining grit/olaplex. With this combo I lost maybe 15/20 hairs post wash and a few during the wash. Last wash was on Thursday and usually I'd have a lot more shed/broken hair. Next wash day will be onion/garlic mask day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2017)

von rose said:


> *Next wash day will be onion/garlic mask day*


@von rose 
Sounds Goodt. 

Stanky.  But Goodt.


----------



## von rose (Jul 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @von rose
> Sounds Goodt.
> 
> Stanky.  But Goodt.



It is stanky and lingers like nobodies business on a hot day uggghhh but I need my thickness back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2017)

von rose said:


> *It is stanky and lingers like nobodies business on a hot day uggghhh but I need my thickness back!*


@von rose
Carry On Sis!  It's all about Hair Health


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 5, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Thawed, raw aloe on the scalp only.


Yesterday and today, scalp is still happy.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 6, 2017)

One outcome from the near daily use of raw aloe: a well-behaved nape.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 6, 2017)

Yesterday, I:

Pre-poo'd with my Ayurvedic oil

Washed hair with 2 of Henna Sooq's shampoo bars. On one side, I used the rhassoul clay bar and the other side the Cocoveda bar (Ayurvedic based) Both cleansed and lathered well and I really like them butttttttttttt I didn't like them as much as I like the shampoo I make. 



Spoiler



Honestly I think...no I know I can dupe those bars. I found a few melt and pour soap bases and will probably work on creating my own version of these shampoo bars when I use them up sometime next year. That's the beauty of DIY...there is nothing that someone is hand making that I can't hand make myself and for cheaper too. Most soap bases are like $5 for a pound which could make 10-20 soaps...I paid $7 each for 4 shampoo bars at Henna Sooq. For that price, I could have made like 80 bars on my own. I will continue to alternate these bars with the herbal aloe shampoo I make because I do like them...it's just hard for me to think about repurchasing when I know I can make the same thing for cheaper and cater it to my what my hair likes/needs. I'm at a point now where I'd rather spend my coins on raw materials then giving it away for someone to make me something in their home....nah boo I can do that on my own. I have learned to become pretty self sufficient when it comes to making hair products and I want to keep it that way. (not saying these bars were made in their home...I don't know that...was just speaking in general)



*made my observations into a spoiler after going back and reading it. I didn't want it to be connected to Henna Sooq as a company....just my thoughts on me duplicating products*


Deep conditioned under my steamer with a new rhassoul based DC I'm working on.

 

I've fallen back in love with steaming my hair during these warm months so I've been inspired to create some new DC's. I'm working on 4 new ones. LOL


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 6, 2017)

@lulu97  Have you tried their Sweet Honey Conditioner?  I've been wanting to come up with a homemade version of it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 6, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> @lulu97  Have you tried their Sweet Honey Conditioner?  I've been wanting to come up with a homemade version of it.



@mzteaze I usually only buy powders from them. The shampoo bars were my first venture into their actual products.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 7, 2017)

Was inspired by @Sharpened to "bless" my scalp with some fresh aloe vera. I had been meaning to cut 3 leaves off my aloe vera plant for the longest so went ahead and did it this morning. My plant is still a baby so the leaves are small. Cut the leaves, extracted the inner gel and blended it in my magic bullet...didn't even get 1/2 an ounce It was just enough to cover my scalp though! LOL The hair closest to my scalp melted on contact so I wanted more to put on the length too. 

Covered my hair with a plastic bag and cute turban scarf and headed to the grocery store. They had 5 aloe leaves in stock for 99 cents each. I got all of em! Won't catch me slipping again. 

 

Don't feel like fooling with them again today so I'll cut one up and play around with it sometime this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2017)

Overnight Pre-Pooing with J. Monique Naturals Pre-Poo that has:
Black Tea
Green Tea
Chamomile Tea
Cherry Bark
AVG

*Water and a few Oils


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm so excited!. I bought the ingredients from a bulk herbs store to make my own version of a YouTuber's hair tea.  All of the ingredients plus dried rose petals cost me $12.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I'm so excited!. I bought the ingredients from a bulk herbs store to make my own version of a YouTuber's hair tea.  *All of the ingredients plus dried rose petals cost me $12.*


@mzteaze 

You just reminded me to pull out my dried Ro.se Petals.

Next time I brew a pot  I may do a flowers blend of Calendua, Chamomile, Blu.e Ma.lva, Hibiscus and Ro.se Petals.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I'm so excited!. I bought the ingredients from a bulk herbs store to make my own version of a YouTuber's hair tea.  All of the ingredients plus dried rose petals cost me $12.



That's a steal! Especially with the rose petals included.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2017)

I really wanna do something to my hair that requires total saturation of water. LOL

My hair thinks it's a fish or something...loves water. But as soon as I step out the shower, I regret getting it wet. I hate the air drying process, definitely not sitting under a dryer or blow drying and God forbid I have to sleep with wet hair. Still craving to do a henna tea rinse though...maybe early tomorrow or early Monday. That way it's dry before bedtime. But after that, I'll have to get a bit more strict about how often I'm wetting my hair.

I gifted my sister all those HennaSooq bars I bought. She says she always hit the jackpot whenever she visits.

These thoughts should have been posted in Random Thoughts huh? LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *Still craving to do a henna tea rinse though...maybe early tomorrow or early Monday. That way it's dry before bedtime. But after that, I'll have to get a bit more strict about how often I'm wetting my hair.
> I gifted my sister all those HennaSooq bars I bought. She says she always hit the jackpot whenever she visits.
> These thoughts should have been posted in Random Thoughts huh? LOL*


@lulu97
How do you do a Henna Tea Rinse? 

Are you adding Henna Powder to brewed Tea?  No Color Deposit right?  Or are you mixing Henna with Tea and making a Henna Paste? 

I used to mix my Henna w/Tea but switched over to Coconut Milk. (for a Henna Paste)

More Details on this please. 

Your Sis did hit the jackpot!  Good Deal for Her.

Nah...you're good.  Not random at all.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> *How do you do a Henna Tea Rinse?*
> 
> Are you adding Henna Powder to brewed Tea?  No Color Deposit right?  Or are you mixing Henna with Tea and making a Henna Paste?
> ...



I take a 24 ounce glass mason jar, put in a heaping wooden spoonful of henna powder then fill the mason jar to the top with boiling hot water. I let it sit out on my counter overnight. The next day, I strain the powder through a knee high. The mixture is enough for around 4 tea rinses. I just use what I need and freeze the rest.

I haven't noticed a color deposit from just doing tea rinses cause it's never really on my hair longer than it takes me to shower. However, I usually do a full henna/indigo treatment at least once a month if I can so I'm sure the indigo plays a part in all of this somehow.

Out of all the herbs and powders I've tea rinsed with, henna is my favorite and probably the only one I will continue to do in between full treatments. It's the only one where I noticed immediate results. My hair soaks it up, plumps and gets juicy as soon as it comes in contact with it. Henna tea rinses are magical and full treatments just blow my mind each time I do them. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2017)

@lulu97 
I think I'll try a Henna Tea rinse, sometime.  Thank you.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Yesterday, I:
> 
> Pre-poo'd with my Ayurvedic oil
> 
> ...


Please let us know how you are making those bars @lulu97


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Please let us know how you are making those bars @lulu97



In just a matter of a day or two, I decided they were not worth the trouble. I think the problem I was having with the Henna Sooq bars was just disliking using a shampoo bar. Like it seemed twice the work of just using my liquid shampoo. All that rubbing, the bar slipping and sliding all over the place. It was all just tew much and took me triple the time to use in the shower. I'mma just stick with the shampoo I already make. @Aggie


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 9, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair Thanks to Lulu's post and your question, I'll be doing doing a henna tea rinse in the near future. @lulu97 All the goodies you make look and sound delicious. You make me want to get to experimenting again.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 9, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @IDareT'sHair Thanks to Lulu's post and your question, I'll be doing doing a henna tea rinse in the near future. @lulu97 All the goodies you make look and sound delicious. You make me want to get to experimenting again.



@AbsyBlvd Let me know how your henna tea rinse goes.
I really enjoy making my own stuff now...it has made my hair journey fun again. After you reach a goal length, it's almost like okkkkkkk but what now? LOL 
DIY has renewed my interest in hair care and put length on the back burner. It's really just an afterthought now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 9, 2017)

Went to thaw out some henna tea and I had none made! Fail! So I started a new infusion and will just do it Tuesday.

In the meantime, I'm deep conditioning on dry hair with the last of my DC mix. This one has aloe vera powder and my Ayurvedic oil. I'm gonna wait until my full henna treatment to make more. That will give me time to go snatch up some Manuka honey to throw in it.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 9, 2017)

@lulu97 what is aloe powder like?

I think I will try the emollient ayurvedic items first: hibiscus, fenugreek, and rose. Those experiments will start in the fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
Great! 

We are all about helping each other reach their hair goals while learning new things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2017)

Doing a Black Coffee Rinse today.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 9, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @lulu97 what is aloe powder like?
> 
> I think I will try the emollient ayurvedic items first: hibiscus, fenugreek, and rose. Those experiments will start in the fall.



@Sharpened It's very light and airy....almost like dust. It dissipates as soon as it comes in contact with oil or water unlike some of the "heavier" powders that take a bit of stirring and mixing to get them to dissolve. It adds moisture and slip like nobody's business to anything you add it to. I use 1/2 teaspoon powder to 8 ounces of conditioner and even that small amount packs a super conditioning punch. It also has no smell.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm officially joining this challenge.

Henna and Aloe juicw/gel are already a regular part of my routine, but I'm also incorporating an ayurvedic scalp tea, hair tea,infusing my leave in/stylers with ayurvedic herbs,  and neem oil (for my itchy scalp).


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> In just a matter of a day or two, I decided they were not worth the trouble. I think the problem I was having with the Henna Sooq bars was just disliking using a shampoo bar. Like it seemed twice the work of just using my liquid shampoo. All that rubbing, the bar slipping and sliding all over the place. It was all just tew much and took me triple the time to use in the shower. I'mma just stick with the shampoo I already make. @Aggie


Ah! I think I feel the same way about shampoo bars. I tried to like them but for the same reasons as yours, I just can't do it @lulu97


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @AbsyBlvd Let me know how your henna tea rinse goes.
> I really enjoy making my own stuff now...it has made my hair journey fun again. After you reach a goal length, it's almost like okkkkkkk but what now? LOL
> *DIY has renewed my interest in hair care and put length on the back burner. It's really just an afterthought now*.



Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @lulu97 what is aloe powder like?
> 
> I think I will try the emollient ayurvedic items first: hibiscus, fenugreek, and rose. Those experiments will start in the fall.


The only thing missing for me is the rose. I will have to get that one along with the aloe vera powder.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 9, 2017)

I have not been taking care of my hair  But today is the start to "Operation Get It Together."  

I'm back on the hair tea train and decided to make a blend with a bunch of different stuff: green, marshmallow root, burdock root, chamomile, nettle, and a couple more that I can't remember. 

I also tried a clay wash (Moroccan red clay, ACV, distilled water, apricot oil, hibiscus powder, and marshmallow root powder) for the first time. I liked it but got it all over the place.

I am under the hair dryer with a henna treatment (Nupur9 herbs, tea blend, apricot oil) and will follow up with an indigo treatment (indigo and tea blend). First time using indigo as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2017)

@Nightingale
Welcome Ms. Lady.  So Happy to Have You.

@meka72
Welcome Back Sis.
Let Us know what we can do to help keep you on "Operation Get it Together"


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 10, 2017)

@Alma Petra are you going to try guava leaf tea next, or the aloe? 

Although my hair is fine double-oil rinsing, I think it needs a little coating for protection. Rooibos and guava leaf is a possibility in a spray bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Although my hair is fine double-oil rinsing, I think it needs a little coating for protection. *Rooibos and guava leaf* is a possibility in a spray bottle.


@Sharpened 
Love These!


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @Alma Petra are you going to try guava leaf tea next, or the aloe?
> 
> Although my hair is fine double-oil rinsing, I think it needs a little coating for protection. Rooibos and guava leaf is a possibility in a spray bottle.



Hiya! I think that guava leaves are probably easier to find than actual aloe leaves. What about pre-prepared guava tea bags; are they any good?


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 10, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Hiya! I think that guava leaves are probably easier to find than actual aloe leaves. What about pre-prepared guava tea bags; are they any good?


@IDareT'sHair uses them. I bought the dried leaves from a seller on Etsy.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @IDareT'sHair uses them. I bought the dried leaves from a seller on Etsy.


I found somebody on ebay selling them as shrimp food. Are these the same ones?


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 10, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I found somebody on ebay selling them as shrimp food. Are these the same ones?


I looked and I see tantora guava leaves. They seems the same but overpriced. See any others?


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I looked and I see tantora guava leaves. They seems the same but overpriced. See any others?



That's the one I found:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282533459438

I go to the UK site since I live in Europe. I wonder if 30 leaves is too few...


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 10, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> That's the one I found:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282533459438
> 
> I go to the UK site since I live in Europe. I wonder if 30 leaves is too few...


30 is a lot actually. I only use one per 1 cup of water. Make sure they are the green ones, like in the link.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> 30 is a lot actually. I only use one per 1 cup of water. Make sure they are the green ones, like in the link.


I will drop them a question before I purchase. Thank you for the great help, dear!

ETA: he said that they are not as green because they are dried but yes they are almost green.

ETA: so I placed the order


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 11, 2017)

Did an early morning henna tea rinse. 



********************
Made an Ayurvedic Co-Wash with bhringraj powder, hot water & conditioner. Will be testing it out on Thursday so I'll come back and update then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2017)

@lulu97
Gone Tailbone!.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 12, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Did an early morning henna tea rinse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cheated and used this cowash this morning. I think it would be better as part of a deep conditioner or pre-poo. Especially an overnight pre-poo. The bhringraj powder had me so relaxed and sleepy...I drank some coffee and went back to sleep.  LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 12, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> Gone *Tailbone*!.....



@IDareT'sHair Sis, I've passed tailbone and entered into those areas that we ain't supposed to talk about.  My hair hits places now I never imagined it would. DH asked me the other day was I ever cutting it again. I was like why? I never plan on straightening it and with shrinkage, no one would ever know my length. No point to cutting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Sis, I've passed tailbone and entered into those areas that we ain't supposed to talk about*.  My hair hits places now I never imagined it would. DH asked me the other day was I ever cutting it again. I was like why? I never plan on straightening it and with shrinkage, no one would ever know my length. No point to cutting.


@lulu97
I knew you were Sis. 

Girl, I just didn't know what was past that? 

Buttcrack, Thigh, Knee, Unicorn?


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 12, 2017)

Made my mix for my hair without making a glaze.  Barely had enough for my hair. Grrr.  Tried it on dry yet oiled hair.

So, did a mix of cassia, a little henna plus hair tea. Last night I mixed all of bulk herbs together to make my version of YouTube hair tea.  DH had to help me pick a container because I made a LOT!

Here's the end result:

My version costs about $10.50.  The premixed version $84


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2017)

@mzteaze 
How was Ms. Teaze Version compared to the Pre-Mix?....


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 13, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> How was Ms. Teaze Version compared to the Pre-Mix?....



I can't comment on the pre-mix version since I've never actually used it.  But when I priced it and saw the ingredients, I decided homemade would have to work.  1 oz costs $25.

Honestly, I was very happy with the homemade version & would recommend it as the bulk herbs are pretty affordable.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 13, 2017)

My scalp tea mix: Nupur 9 herb henna, neem powder, hibiscus powder, fenugreek seeds, and black tea all in a muslin bag, steeped in preserved AVJ. When done steeping, I remove the herbs, add a teaspoon of MSM, and 10 drops of rosemary essential oil.

I'm applying it to my scalp nightly or every other night. Henna and neem are antifungal, so I'm hoping they'll prevent scalp itchies. I've used it the last 4 days and so far, so good.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 13, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> I knew you were Sis.
> 
> Girl, I just didn't know what was past that?
> ...



@IDareT'sHair I just call anything in the bootie area "crackin". LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 13, 2017)

Sprayed my scalp with some cold aloe vera gel mixed with rosewater. My scalp needs a good cleansing, but I didn't feel like washing today. Will do a full wash, henna tea rinse and steam DC tomorrow. Won't be able to play in my hair again until the end of next week so gonna go all out tomorrow to make sure my hair is clean, strengthened and moisturized for a full week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *I just call anything in the bootie area "crackin". LOL*


@lulu97 
Crackalackin'.....


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 15, 2017)

Marinating in FRW and raw aloe under plastic. Steeping Rooibos Guava Tea for future use.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 15, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Marinating in FRW and raw aloe under plastic. Steeping Rooibos Guava Tea for future use.



I admire the strength of your nostrils.

Meanwhile, I've been searching down the place for some fenugreek powder with no luck. So on my next wash I'll try to get by with a Senna leaf tea rinse (I think it's the same as cassia obovata but I'm not 100%). It has to be strained multiple times to get most of the grit out, which is why I haven't been using it as much. I think I'll use it and my kalpi tone up like this.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 15, 2017)

imaginary said:


> I admire the strength of your nostrils.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've been searching down the place for some fenugreek powder with no luck. So on my next wash I'll try to get by with a Senna leaf tea rinse (I think it's the same as cassia obovata but I'm not 100%). It has to be strained multiple times to get most of the grit out, which is why I haven't been using it as much. I think I'll use it and my kalpi tone up like this.


 Maybe I should use a teaspoon of rice and let it really break down over several days to see if I can get it too stinky for me.

Cassia and senna confuse me so much because they changed the classification of the plant family from cassia to senna and also cassia can refer to the bark of an evergreen family used to make commercial cinnamon. That tea would a very light version of it.

Have you try a bulk spice store for the fenugreek? I am surprised you could not find it in an Indian store.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 15, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Maybe I should use a teaspoon of rice and let it really break down over several days to see if I can get it too stinky for me.
> 
> Cassia and senna confuse me so much because they changed the classification of the plant family from cassia to senna and also cassia can refer to the bark of an evergreen family used to make commercial cinnamon. That tea would a very light version of it.
> 
> Have you try a bulk spice store for the fenugreek? I am surprised you could not find it in an Indian store.



The indian stores aren't very near to me, so I was trying to check the supermarkets around here. Next week I'll suck it up and make the trek.

That's exactly my confusion with senna, because cassia obovata is aka senna italica or auriculata or alexandrina. And their differences aren't really highlighted in terms of using it as a hair paste. This one I have used as a paste before and I was picking twigs out my hair for days so nope, teas only. I've also used it to make my clay washes and it worked fine then as well. I just need to remember that I have it and should use it.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 15, 2017)

imaginary said:


> The indian stores aren't very near to me, so I was trying to check the supermarkets around here. Next week I'll suck it up and make the trek.
> 
> That's exactly my confusion with senna, because cassia obovata is aka senna italica or auriculata or alexandrina. And their differences aren't really highlighted in terms of using it as a hair paste. This one I have used as a paste before and I was picking twigs out my hair for days so nope, teas only. I've also used it to make my clay washes and it worked fine then as well. I just need to remember that I have it and should use it.


I will have to remember to sift these ayurvedic powders with a fine-mesh strainer before use. Does using cassia with clay make it thicker or easier to work with?


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 15, 2017)

imaginary said:


> I admire the strength of your nostrils.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've been searching down the place for some fenugreek powder with no luck. So on my next wash I'll try to get by with a Senna leaf tea rinse (I think it's the same as cassia obovata but I'm not 100%). It has to be strained multiple times to get most of the grit out, which is why I haven't been using it as much. I think I'll use it and my kalpi tone up like this.



Where do you live?

I literally went on yelp and searched "indian grocery store" near my zip code.  Found one 5 minutes away with 7oz bags for $1.99.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2017)

imaginary said:


> *I admire the strength of your nostrils.*


@imaginary @Sharpened 
Baawwhaaaaaaa


So Do I Sis.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 15, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I will have to remember to sift these ayurvedic powders with a fine-mesh strainer before use. Does using cassia with clay make it thicker or easier to work with?



I've never mixed the powder in with clay but the tea actually doesn't really have a discernible effect on consistency. It's pretty much like adding water only, but it does make my hair feel a bit stronger after.



mzteaze said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> I literally went on yelp and searched "indian grocery store" near my zip code.  Found one 5 minutes away with 7oz bags for $1.99.



Haha I don't live in the US. It's not super super far away, just not in walking (or 15 minute driving) distance.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 15, 2017)

I just added the last of my rosemary EO to my diy coffee oil and oiled my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2017)

Will use:
AVJ (InnerFillet)
Saw Palmetto Tea

Tommorrow


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm debating whether to use sulfur oil on my crown at night to see if I can my stubborn thin areas growing.  Is that too much in addition to using ayurvedic powders?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm sleeping with a henna/ hibiscus/ SAA mix tonight (avoiding my ends/tips). I prepped by rinsing my hair, and coating with coconut oil. Hair's all wrapped up and I'll aim to wake up and rinse first thing. Then DC for a few hours. I already miss UCS...Can't wait for my delivery to arrive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd @Sharpened @imaginary @lulu97 @mzteaze
Any Fenugreek Powder users here?  How are you mixing it?  

I have the Tea Bags but could *cough* be interested in the Powder.  (For research purposes)


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 17, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair not me, not yet. Have you read the fenugreek thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2017)

@Sharpened
I just came out of there.  Didn't scroll back far enough to see how folks were mixing.

I have the Tea.  If I decide to buy the Powder, I'll mix it with the Tea.  It will be something I'll plan for this Winter (for research).


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 17, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair Not really. I haven't used fungreek for some time and when I did, it was the seeds. Now I'd probably blend up the seeds into powder, steep and strain. Last time I ended up picking out bits of fenugreek from my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd
Thank you. 

If I do buy a bag of the Powder, I'll mix it with the Tea.  I did end up going back through the Thread and they said mix it with Boiling Water, so I may mix it with Hot Tea.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd @Sharpened @imaginary @lulu97 @mzteaze
> Any Fenugreek Powder users here?  How are you mixing it?
> 
> I have the Tea Bags but could *cough* be interested in the Powder.  (For research purposes)



I use the powder since it's cheap ($1.99 for 7 oz).  I put some in my hair tea AND a hair mask.  If you use it as a mask, consider doing it as a pre-poo mask OR blending it in a blender first as you might find small soft balls in the hair requires LOTS of rinsing.  It's not a big deal to me but some find it annoying.  You can always mix it into conditioner which helps.

The benefits of using fenugreek outweigh the potential for minor annoyance.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd @Sharpened @imaginary @lulu97 @mzteaze
> Any Fenugreek Powder users here?  How are you mixing it?
> 
> I have the Tea Bags but could *cough* be interested in the Powder.  (For research purposes)



I've never tried the powder Sis, but I have and love the seeds. I always add them to my Ayurvedic oil blend or soak them in water and use the tea in many other ways.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2017)

Loved the Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse yesterday.  Glad I revisited this Tea.  Very Nice. 

Will use it again next wash day.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 17, 2017)

Sooooooo

In today's "Less is More" lesson, Fenugreek powder expands. A LOT!. I decided to make a fenugreek mask, so I soaked 2 heaping teaspoons in water.  Then added a heaping teaspoon each of amla, bhringraj and aloe vera powder & 2 tsp rose petals.

I normally need about 1 oz or so for my hair.  But this is what I got is above.... Have to decide whether to refrigerate the rest or not.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd @Sharpened @imaginary @lulu97 @mzteaze
> Any Fenugreek Powder users here?  How are you mixing it?
> 
> I have the Tea Bags but could *cough* be interested in the Powder.  (For research purposes)



The last time I used fenugreek was a hot hot mess. I could only find the seeds and I didn't blend them fine enough. I added an entire cup of the mash into my henna mix. It made my henna mix double in volume and it was super easy to apply and I ended up using less henna per application. I think that one mix lasted 3x longer than usual. The downside was that the seeds kept getting trapped in my hair while rinsing. And this was pre-coconut milk days so it was a headache and a half. By the time I ran out of the mix, I was sick and tired of it.

It's been a few years, so I want to give it a proper re-try. Definitely sticking to smaller portions of fenugreek, and will try to get the powder or just blend for my life. I still remember the slip fondly.



ETA:


mzteaze said:


> View attachment 405697
> 
> 
> Sooooooo
> ...



**flashbacks to the war**


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2017)

imaginary said:


> *The last time I used fenugreek was a hot hot mess*.
> 
> It's been a few years, so I want to give it a proper re-try. Definitely sticking to smaller portions of fenugreek, and will try to get the powder* or just blend for my life. *I still remember the slip fondly.


@imaginary
*Cackles at bolded*  

That's why if I attempt this, I will do it during a long winter weekend.  

Oh, and I will definitely be getting the Powder....

I'm thinking about mixing it with Hot Fenugreek Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2017)

Gonna Start Spritzing (the rest of July, August, beginning of September):

Been using Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng.  Will rotate it with - Nur Creations Herbal Elixir (Comfrey, Horsetail, Nettle, Bamboo etc..).

I have some others: HV's Hydrasilica Tea Spritz, HTN Follicle Booster, ABP's Ayurvedic and a few others.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 18, 2017)

So, I've concluded that X21 spray doesn't work for me.  My working theory is that the spray & formula works best for people who cautiously & infrequently uses protein.  I tend to use protein weekly.  Whomp whomp.

Now I am trying the nuclear option - sulfur oil nightly plus scalp massaging.  I'm hoping this does the trick for my thinning spots while keeping up with weekly henna/cassia glosses.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 19, 2017)

Never forget my dark t-shirt hair blotter again when using dark teas as a leave-in rinse. Rooibos Guava Tea (2 oz) used after my hot water rinse.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Never forget my dark t-shirt hair blotter again when using dark teas as a leave-in rinse. Rooibos Guava Tea (2 oz) used after my hot water rinse.



I still have not received my guava leaves. How is the tea acting for you?


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 19, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I still have not received my guava leaves. How is the tea acting for you?


Too soon to say, since my hair is still drying. The areas that are dry are soft, but not that amazing feeling I got from using Guava Leaf Tea alone.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Too soon to say, since my hair is still drying. The areas that are dry are soft, but not that amazing feeling I got from using Guava Leaf Tea alone.


I hope that it dries perfect for you. I don't know what benefits the rooibos itself is supposed to carry. Does it act like a protein?


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 19, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I hope that it dries perfect for you. I don't know what benefits the rooibos itself is supposed to carry. Does it act like a protein?


Rooibos is reported to help with growth, shedding and moisture; for skin, it can help improve skin texture. I have used it plain, and found it too astringent on my hair, or I had made it too strong. Also, I like its scent when I leave it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2017)

Nur Creations Herbal Eixlir Hai.r Spritz


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 20, 2017)

Rooibos Guava Tea is a success - baby soft, smooth, cool to the touch, no dryness or allergic reaction. It feels like I had used a conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2017)

The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 20, 2017)

Tonight:
Overnight Ayurvedic Deep conditioner with Nupur 9 henna and bhringraj powder.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 20, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Rooibos Guava Tea is a success - baby soft, smooth, cool to the touch, no dryness or allergic reaction. It feels like I had used a conditioner.


Yay! Is it as good as plain guava tea?


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 20, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Yay! Is it as good as plain guava tea?


As far as conditioning, no, but I wanted the benefits of the rooibos. Time will tell...

I hope you love Guava Leaf Tea as well. The result for me were instant as soon as it dried. My leaves are about 3" long and I just used one in 8 oz of distilled water, barely boiled, and steeped for hours in a covered pan. It lasts about 4 days in the fridge, but you can freeze the rest in a ice cube tray. You have a lot of hair, so you may end up using it all.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 21, 2017)

Made a cassia/henna gloss using bhringraj, amla, aloe vera, hibiscus, CP oil and Vatika conditioner.  I'm dripping oil so I guess I have too much.  ugh.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 21, 2017)

Went old school and did my version of kimmaytube leave in:

2 tablespoons Trader Joes TTT conditioner
2 tablespoons Aloe Vera Gel
1 tablespoon Ayurvedic oil

It was just enough to cover all of my hair. Hair feels nice and uber moisturized. Going shopping today for some more conditioners so I can smell something other than the TTT peppermint from time to time. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 21, 2017)

Found an Indian Super Market and a Health Food store in a shopping center together around 15 minutes from my house....hot diggity dog! Sadly I couldnt look around as much as I wanted to cause DH was with me. I was there long enough to see that both places had bulk herbs and powders for about 3 to 4 times less than what I pay online. Gonna head back over there in a few weeks without DH so I can really take my time and browse like I want to.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 21, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> As far as conditioning, no, but I wanted the benefits of the rooibos. Time will tell...
> 
> I hope you love Guava Leaf Tea as well. The result for me were instant as soon as it dried. My leaves are about 3" long and I just used one in 8 oz of distilled water, barely boiled, and steeped for hours in a covered pan. It lasts about 4 days in the fridge, but you can freeze the rest in a ice cube tray. You have a lot of hair, so you may end up using it all.


I am very excited to try it. I don't know what has happened to my package. I will go to the post office on Monday to enquire about it. They have a new delivery system and I feel that they have messed things up. 
Dear, I, in fact, have much less hair than you do. With the cruel progressive alopecia and everything, I really feel like I now have 2 strands of hair on my head max. But I'm determined to keep enjoying my hair until the day it is all gone lol. Though sometimes I feel like I can't see the point. Anyway, I am looking forward to trying guava leaves. I wish I had known about this when I was in Sudan. There are a lot of guava trees there. If it works for me, I'll let my sisters know so that they can try it them too. 
BTW you won't believe what I did!!! I BC about 1/8 of my hair, about one half of the front left side quadrant (the other half is the already non-existent edge)
I have to admit that I'm not very impressed with the results so I'm not going to BC any further and I will keep transitioning. I can blend the twa with the rest of my hair with the help of a few bobby pins so not a lot of damage has been done. It helps that this part of my hair mostly curls and I love what the tiny coils look like. They are naturally stylish and I think I can get away with it (if I say so myself lol) I am glad they can blend in because coily hair has ridiculous shrinkage and it will take me years upon years of growth and retention to make up for the length that I have chopped. At least these tiny coils are healthy and it should be easy to retain (if alopecia does not engulf this part too) unlike the rest of my hair where I have been struggling with retention because the weakened texlaxed ends erode away gradually with time. 

Phew! That was a long pathetic rant, wasn't it?


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 21, 2017)

@Alma Petra that is what this forum is for, venting; vent way! Have you seen a dermatologist for this? Or, try the bald spot protocol (which is keeping your head covered in plastic for months)? I know a few in the forum have tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2017)

Sunday - I plan to use Cantu's ACV Rinse prior to Cleansing and Soultanicals "Coil Soil" Detox Fertilizer on Dry Hair (which is a Clay & some Herbs)?

Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse and an AVJ Blend Rinse.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 22, 2017)

I have been slacking on the aloe to the scalp, but I am back on it. Got to get some more leaves and freeze.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 22, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @Alma Petra that is what this forum is for, venting; vent way! Have you seen a dermatologist for this? Or, try the bald spot protocol (which is keeping your head covered in plastic for months)? I know a few in the forum have tried it.


Thank you dear Sharpened. I have seen 3 derms and they eventually decided together that it's traction alopecia which it definitely is not. I never wore any extensions or wigs in my life. My buns are loose and in the past my cornrows were usually loose and fuzzy. They gave me scalp injections but these didn't help a lot. I'm now asking my new gp for a new referral. But with and without derms, I have tried almost everything. I think that these edge follicles are permanently dead and even though my edges look awful I'm coming to terms with it. I'm just worried because this thing is actually progressive and additionally my hair feels very thin overall. I don't know where I'll end up. At least I'm not young. By the time I can't wear my hair out anymore I'll probably be old enough and will only have 1 or 2 more decades of that to endure, statistically speaking.  
Do you think that this bald spot protocol can really work?


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 22, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you dear Sharpened. I have seen 3 derms and they eventually decided together that it's traction alopecia which it definitely is not. I never wore any extensions or wigs in my life. My buns are loose and in the past my cornrows were usually loose and fuzzy. They gave me scalp injections but these didn't help a lot. I'm now asking my new gp for a new referral. But with and without derms, I have tried almost everything. I think that these edge follicles are permanently dead and even though my edges look awful I'm coming to terms with it. I'm just worried because this thing is actually progressive and additionally my hair feels very thin overall. I don't know where I'll end up. At least I'm not young. By the time I can't wear my hair out anymore I'll probably be old enough and will only have 1 or 2 more decades of that to endure, statistically speaking.
> Do you think that this bald spot protocol can really work?


I hear ya. I am 46 and trying to keep my follicles alive after seeing my mother lose all her edges.

I had a link to pinkecube's bald spot protocol but lost it. Google is not being a good friend right now; I despise the new algorithm. It could work, but also supplementation on the inside as well. I am hoping chlorella will help stagnant the aging process, along with MSM, collagen, and vitamin B complex.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2017)

Pulled my Saw Palmetto out of the Freezer for tomorrow.   I may also do a Coffee Rinse too (I think)?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 22, 2017)

@Alma Petra My situation was different but it worked for me. After wearing clip-ins (with the metal snaps) for an extended period, and sleeping in them at times smh, I suffered traction alopecia.

The patches I was left with were smooth for two years. Until I started baggying 24/7 for extended periods. I was doing the bald spot regimen (found via Pinke Cube and MHM). I would clay wash my hair, load up with protein-free conditioner, canerow my wet hair and baggy 2, 3 or 4 weeks at a time before washing my hair and doing it all over again.

After about 3 or 4 months of this routine, I started to see some growth thank God. It's like the 'greenhouse environment' created by the baggying jump started those follicles back to life.

ETA: MzTeaze reminded me that I was also massaging through my baggy every day and regularly doing inversion. Multiple pronged attack. I was doing a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2017)

@Sharpened @AbsyBlvd

Very Nice Posts Ladies!


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2017)

@Alma Petra @Sharpened 

I FULLY understand what you are going thru.  I'm 48 and dealing with thinning and a bald crown.  I haven't bothered with going to the dermatologist because I went when I had bald spots from weaves and didn't find their advice overly helpful.  Regular JBCO use helped my other spots but so far nothing has really concurred that crown area.  

So right now I am trying sulfur and scalp massages DAILY along with bhringraj.  I tried to get brahmi today but they were out.  Both are supposed to work well for reawakening follicles.  Same with fenugreek masks.

I will look up pinkcube's protocol to see if that will work for me but I know that the greenhouse method didn't work well with my hair (made it wet & mushy).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2017)

TODAY:
Using - Soultanicals "Coil Soil" which is a Detoxifying Charcoal Activated Clarifying Mask.  Smells really good.

Matcha Green Tea Hair Mask

Will also use: Saw Palmetto Tea, Coffee, AVJ as Rinses.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 23, 2017)

Used acv twice in my wash day today to see if it would help with some itching from the braids I was having. My hair isn't dry yet, but it feels much better.

Also did a rinse with Senna alexandria tea (with a green tea bag as well). I had to strain it about 3 times and I think a little bit of resiue still ended up on my scalp. I forgot that I had set some rice water aside 3 days ago, so decided to just layer it on top of the DC I had layered on top of the senna. The smell was still very... poignant after rinsing so I just did another acv to help get rid of it.

The hair at the roots of my braids feel great. This was a fun and quick wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2017)

imaginary said:


> The hair at the roots of my braids feel great. *This was a fun and quick wash day*.


@imaginary

These are the best!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2017)

@Sharpened
In case you were interested in ST'icals "Coil Soil"'
_
Deionized Water, Activated Charcoal, Dead Sea Mud, Bentonite Clay, EVOO, AVJ, Sweet Almond Oil, Calendula Oil, Celluose Gum, Fragrance_.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 23, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> In case you were interested in ST'icals "Coil Soil"'
> _
> Deionized Water, Activated Charcoal, Dead Sea Mud, Bentonite Clay, EVOO, AVJ, Sweet Almond Oil, Calendula Oil, Celluose Gum, Fragrance_.


My hair hates EVOO and my skin, almond oil. Thank you anyways. I do have some activated charcoal powder hidden around here somewhere...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2017)

@Sharpened 
Just giving you some ideas should you decide to make a DIY "Dupe"  Just some ingredients for your recipes.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 23, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Just giving you some ideas should you decide to make a DIY "Dupe"  Just some ingredients for your recipes.


Oh, OK. C/P into hair journal...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 26, 2017)

Used APB's Ayurvedic Hair Icing to bun


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 27, 2017)

Raw aloe all over today because I need to use this up. I got 2 oz left in the freezer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 27, 2017)

Applied APB Ayurvedic Icing on edges and nape


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 28, 2017)

My overnight prepoo has turned into a 2 day prepoo. I will wash and dc tomorrow. I was so tired today...


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I hear ya. I am 46 and trying to keep my follicles alive after seeing my mother lose all her edges.
> I had a link to pinkecube's bald spot protocol but lost it. Google is not being a good friend right now; I despise the new algorithm. It could work, but also supplementation on the inside as well. I am hoping chlorella will help stagnant the aging process, along with MSM, collagen, and vitamin B complex.



Thank you dear! I will try to search for it online myself.



AbsyBlvd said:


> @Alma Petra My situation was different but it worked for me. After wearing clip-ins (with the metal snaps) for an extended period, and sleeping in them at times smh, I suffered traction alopecia.
> 
> The patches I was left with were smooth for two years. Until I started baggying 24/7 for extended periods. I was doing the bald spot regimen (found via Pinke Cube and MHM). I would clay wash my hair, load up with protein-free conditioner, canerow my wet hair and baggy 2, 3 or 4 weeks at a time before washing my hair and doing it all over again.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! You give me hope! But how does continuous baggying work? Is it not irritation for the person and for the scalp? Would the bag not look weird and/or make a noise when you are at work, shopping, trying to sleep, etc?



mzteaze said:


> @Alma Petra @Sharpened
> 
> I FULLY understand what you are going thru.  I'm 48 and dealing with thinning and a bald crown.  I haven't bothered with going to the dermatologist because I went when I had bald spots from weaves and didn't find their advice overly helpful.  Regular JBCO use helped my other spots but so far nothing has really concurred that crown area.
> 
> ...



Thank you dear. I will look into massaging with JBCO and trying the ayurvedic herbs. I'm just tired I guess. I have put myself on things like minoxidil, finasteride, topical betamethasone, and spironolactone, and I have even tried miconazole (monistat) for a short period of time. And nothing worked. That's why I have low hopes, and also because my problem is long standing and slowly progressive. It does look a lot like one of these alopecia conditions where the body attacks the follicles and kills them -_- We will see...

Fun fact: I have tried the baggying/green house effect before (for moisture) and my hair would dry up immediately upon removing the baggy. I really wish I can suffer from these mushy hair problems if just once in my life lol


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 28, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you dear! I will try to search for it online myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regarding the bolded, it didn't irritate me or my scalp fortunately. I didn't mind folks knowing but I hid it well by wearing wigs and wraps. I'm not gonna lie, it was noisy if I scratched my heador particularly during those special times.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 29, 2017)

Doing  a cassia gloss mix today.  For some reason I keep mixing like I have a little bit of hair because I keep running out of mix!

Got a great tip from the bulk herb shop I visited last week - mix marshmallow root powder separately with cold water FIRST then add to mix.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 29, 2017)

I got a crap-ton of dried bay leaves and did a little research. Bay leaf tea is in my future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2017)

Will use Saw Palmetto tomorrow.  Will also do a Coffee Rinse and use AVJ tomorrow,

Will also use Cantu ACV Root Rinse.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2017)

*My Process Today:*

Prepooed with Curly Proverbz growth oil
*Henna gloss with Beauty Herbal Henna, amla powder, NG Aloe and Avocado DC, ayurveda hair oil*
Shampooing with Redken Color Extend Shampoo
DCind with NG Vanilla Fig Deep Conditioner
Leave-in with Bekura Honey Latte


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 29, 2017)

Used AVG & Ayurvedic oil as a leave in last wash day.

Today: Facial using bentonite clay, rhassoul clay & ACV. Used leftovers as an underarm detox.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 29, 2017)

I've come to the reality that I need a small spice grinder to deal with my powders.  Several need to be finer than they are already ground.

Any recommendations?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2017)

My overnight Pre-Poo had Green & Black Tea

Will do a Coffee Rinse under my Reconstructor

A Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse under my DC'er

A AVJ Rinse as well


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 30, 2017)

Made some fenugreek tea and mixed with some green tea. So far I really like this mix. Hair feels strong and soft. Used this mix under my dc.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 30, 2017)

Used APB's Ayurvedic Hair Icing to bun


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 1, 2017)

Lightly oiled my scalp yesterday with my Ayurvedic herbal oil. 

I need to make some more shampoo soon. Thinking about what herbal tea infusion to use in it ...maybe a blend of burdock root, calendula flowers and fenugreek perhaps?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Lightly oiled my scalp yesterday with my Ayurvedic herbal oil.
> 
> I need to make some more shampoo soon. Thinking about what herbal tea infusion to use in it ...maybe a blend of burdock root, calendula flowers and fenugreek perhaps?


That sounds slippery. I just discovered there is burdock root oil.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 1, 2017)

I clay washed my hair on Sunday with a mix of calcium bentonite, rhassoul, hibiscus tea steeped from the dried flowers, water and silk amino acids. I applied it to lightly rinsed hair so it still contained a lot of my DC (UCS).

After rinsing, I did a jojoba oil rinse and followed with a fermented rice water rinse, left on for 5mins. WnG with diluted KCCC (with a dash of hibiscus tea for acidity).


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 2, 2017)

@Alma Petra did you get your guava leaves yet?

I made bay leaf tea with 19 leaves in 8 oz of distilled water... as an insect repellent. Your girl is getting tore up this summer! I might spray it on my hair tomorrow to see what happens.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 2, 2017)

Ladies how often can I safely do an acv rinse? I'm doing it twice a week and I don't want any damage.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 2, 2017)

Used APB's Ayurvedic Icing to rebun
So there are small white chunks forming in my jar. There is no palm or coconut oil in it so I'm curious as to why they are forming. There is sunflower, castor, and soybean oils to name the main oils and the ayurvedic extracts. I'm not sure if soybean oil solidifies or not.
It hasn't affected performance though, it still makes my hair soft and pliable. I'm just curious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2017)

@Prettymetty I've been using the Cantu Root Rinse x1 per week.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 2, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies how often can I safely do an acv rinse? I'm doing it twice a week and I don't want any damage.


As long as your hair is still accepting moisture (no tight cuticles) and not feeling rough (raised or damaged cuticle layer) you should be fine. What is the ratio you are using? Anything else in your mix?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 2, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> As long as your hair is still accepting moisture (no tight cuticles) and not feeling rough (raised or damaged cuticle layer) you should be fine. What is the ratio you are using? Anything else in your mix?


I use about an ounce in a pint of water


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 3, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I use about an ounce in a pint of water


Oh, you're fine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2017)

Fermenting some Rice Wata' for this week's Wash Day! 

Started it on Sun/day. 

So, it should be good and "Ripe"

Will probably do: Coffee, Tea, Rice Wata' at different stages throughout my Wash Day.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 3, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Used APB's Ayurvedic Icing to rebun
> So there are small white chunks forming in my jar. There is no palm or coconut oil in it so I'm curious as to why they are forming. There is sunflower, castor, and soybean oils to name the main oils and the ayurvedic extracts. I'm not sure if soybean oil solidifies or not.
> It hasn't affected performance though, it still makes my hair soft and pliable. I'm just curious.



I was cleaning my sons room and found a bottle of extra dark JBCO. I opened it up to see if there was any left and it had cloudy patches in it. I knew it wasn't old because I had given it to him around 5-6 months prior. It was under his bed so...IDK lol


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 4, 2017)

Sprayed my strong Bay Leaf Tea Spray twice so far. Works great as a bug repellent, smells nicer and less toxic than the store-bought poison. My hair is _meh_ with it, about the same level as catnip tea, no impressed. Don't know if it helps with shedding.

I put raw aloe on my scalp before the tea spray and Wetline Gel.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 6, 2017)

A while back, I saw a video where the woman steeped her herbs in boiled AVJ. I thought it was genius. I may try that with watered-down raw aloe and guava leaf/rooibos to mix with clay and some EOs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2017)

Today Using:
Leftover Black Coffee
Saw Palmetto Berry Tea
ACV/AVJ Rinse (SprAngz)

Throughout my Regimen today


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 6, 2017)

I actually prepooed overnight with APB's Ayurvedic Hair Icing
It is definitely made for sealing because there were no penetrating properties at all. It made detangling easier but it just sat on my hair. Coconut oil is definitely better, I'll be going back to prepooing with that.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 9, 2017)

Bay Leaf Tea from head to toe, raw aloe on scalp.

Since I clarified with clay, my hair is more accepting of lighter oils.


----------



## sunshine737 (Aug 9, 2017)

I've been spritzing my hair everyday with aloe vera juice with added essential oils of tea tree, peppermint, thyme and rosemary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2017)

@sunshine737
Hi, this is an active challenge.  Are you plan on joining us for the remainder of this year?


----------



## sunshine737 (Aug 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sunshine737
> Hi, this is an active challenge.  Are you plan on joining us for the remainder of this year?



Yes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2017)

@sunshine737 
......So happy to have You!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 11, 2017)

I skipped my ayurvedic prepoo this week and I have been sealing with grapeseed oil instead of coconut oil. I did an acv rinse today after my wash and Tuesday too. I love how smooth acv leaves my hair. I need to find a grocery store that sells aloe leaves so that I can do a coconut oil/aloe treatment next week.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm thinking about adding acupuncture to enhance my hair growing journey at this point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> *I'm thinking about adding acupuncture to enhance my hair growing journey at this point.*


@mzteaze 
Interesting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2017)

Tomorrow will use:
Saw Palmetto Tea
AVJ
ACV


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 12, 2017)

Oiled my scalp and hair lightly with my Ayurvedic Herbal oil.

Also got some store bought Ayurvedic oils to play in from my local Indian market.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 12, 2017)

Did a henna treatment on my Mum today. Its her second one and she loves it but I finished my rinse-out stash on her. Now finally time for mine...well once my batch fully defrosts, and I've gone to WF to re-up on conditioner smh.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 12, 2017)

Prepooed overnight with Lakshmi's Cupboard's Bashtavaa Ayurvedic coconut oil. It was okay. I'll use it up but I'm going to throw in some ayurvedic herbs powder I have in regular coconut oil and prepoo with that


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 12, 2017)

I oiled my hair with cocount oil before putting some fenugreek on my scalp (I hope I don't regret that). Then I applied my henna mix- Rajasthani henna, hibiscus tea and hibiscus powder, to the top two thirds of my hair. I've decided to sleep with this mix as I'm too tired to begin washing it out tonight.


----------



## sunshine737 (Aug 13, 2017)

After I washed and conditioned my hair I did a final rinse containing: marshmallow root, fenugreek, neem, green tea and aloe vera juice. Hair feels great, it was my first time using neem.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 13, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Lightly oiled my scalp yesterday with my Ayurvedic herbal oil.
> 
> I need to make some more shampoo soon. Thinking about what herbal tea infusion to use in it ...maybe a *blend of burdock root, calendula flowers and fenugreek perhap*s?



Shampoo has been made using the tea blend I mentioned above. I used a few drops of tea tree oil in it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2017)

Used: 
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Saw Palmetto Tea
Fermented Rice Water
Will also use SpAngz which appears to be: AVJ, ACV & some Oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2017)

Will prepare Rice for another Rice Water Rinse next wash-day.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes! The fenugreek rinsed out fine. This time I used my grinder to make a powder before adding water to it. I was concerned it would be difficult to rinse because it was still bitty when I applied it but everything was a-ok. 

I followed with a cowash, DC and clay.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 13, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Yes! The fenugreek rinsed out fine. This time I used my grinder to make a powder before adding water to it. I was concerned it would be difficult to rinse because it was still bitty when I applied it but everything was a-ok.
> 
> I followed with a cowash, DC and clay.



Once I use up my seeds, I want to play around with fenugreek powder too. Well the already made powder...it didnt work out well for me when I tried to grind them up. LOL I'm so happy you were able to get it all rinsed out!!!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 13, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Once I use up my seeds, I want to play around with fenugreek powder too. Well the already made powder...it didnt work out well for me when I tried to grind them up. LOL I'm so happy you were able to get it all rinsed out!!!!!



Thanks Lulu. You already know how happy I am. My grinder is priceless right now. Last time, I tried to go manual with a pestle and mortar and that was a big fat no lol. I was picking fenugreek out of my hair for days. Did the same thing happened with you?


----------



## sunshine737 (Aug 13, 2017)

I have some nupur henna and fenugreek tea steeping right now. Will spritz my hair with it and seal before bed. It's my first time making henna tea... Let's hope I don't make a mess using it


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 13, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks Lulu. You already know how happy I am. My grinder is priceless right now. Last time, I tried to go manual with a pestle and mortar and that was a big fat no lol. *I was picking fenugreek out of my hair for days. Did the same thing happened with you?*



Yep...the exact same thing! LOL

I followed a YT tutorial of an Indian lady and she said to soak the seeds overnight to make them soft then blend them. Ummmmmmm no! My hair felt uber good though. I was thinking that this could be an epic conditioner had it worked. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2017)

Using Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe Coffee Hair Butter


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 15, 2017)

Lightly oiled my scalp last night with some Mahabhringraj Oil. Followed it up with a scalp massage with my Vanity Planet brush. Slept like a baby. This oil claims to aid in peaceful sleep and also reduces headaches. I can vouch that it does both. I'll be adding it to my overnight prepoo and Ayurvedic treatments that I do overnight as well. It's a keeper!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2017)

I want to try this:


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 15, 2017)

Im cold brewing another batch of scalp tea. It includes aloe vera juice, neem, black tea, fenugreek, msm, carageenan, and rosemary essential oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 15, 2017)

Gonna brew some green and fenugreek tea. Gonna use it under my dc and whatever is left over as a rinse. Didn't get to use any last wash day cause I forgot to make some.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello Ladies!

I am really late but would love to join this challenge, if possible?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 18, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> I know the answer is buried in a thread somewhere but can someone help me out with the best method for a tea rinse?  From what I read, I liked the method of washing my hair with herbal shampoo, rinse hair with Red Roobios tea, massage scalp and let sit for 3 hours, put DC on top of tea laden hair and baggy overnight.  Does that sound ok?


Have you done something similar before? Do you have low porosity? I ask because I want you to avoid hydral fatigue. 

Rooibos tea is more like a final rinse. Some find it moisturizing; others, like moi, find it a bit astringent.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 18, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Have you done something similar before? Do you have low porosity? I ask because I want you to avoid hydral fatigue.
> 
> Rooibos tea is more like a final rinse. Some find it moisturizing; others, like moi, find it a bit astringent.



I've never done a tea rinse.  Wanted to try Roobios for it's moisturizing affects. 

I have high porosity and was wanting a tea that would make my hair healthy and shiny.  I was reading up on Nettle tea and it looks like something that would do wonders for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> *Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am really late but would love to join this challenge, if possible?*


@Bad&Bougee

Nope. 

Never too late until 11:59 p.m. 12/31/17  Glad to have you.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 18, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> I've never done a tea rinse.  Wanted to try Roobios for it's moisturizing affects.
> 
> I have high porosity and was wanting a tea that would make my hair healthy and shiny.  I was reading up on Nettle tea and it looks like something that would do wonders for my hair.


Most herbal tea rinse are best as final rinses or refreshers. You could use the tea to rinse out your DC; I have done that in the past.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2017)

@Bad&Bougee 
Love, Love, Love, Red Roobis.  I usually use my Tea Rinses under my DC'ers.  If I do use a Tea as a Final Rinse, I will normally use a R/O Conditioner too.

I've also used Tea(s) to Spritz with  based on experimentation of various Tea Blends.  I

 buy Pre-Mixes too for Spritz.  Hairveda Hydrasilica, Claudie's to name a few.  I've also bought ABP's Ayvurvedic.  A poster recently sent me a Kom/bucha, Peach ACV Ha.ir Tea

And several vendors sell dried blends of Ha.ir Teas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Most herbal tea rinse are best as final rinses or refreshers. You could use the tea to rinse out your DC; I have done that in the past.*


@Sharpened


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 19, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bad&Bougee
> Love, Love, Love, Red Roobis.  I usually use my Tea Rinses under my DC'ers.  If I do use a Tea as a Final Rinse, I will normally use a R/O Conditioner too.
> 
> I've also used Tea(s) to Spritz with  based on experimentation of various Tea Blends.  I
> ...



Thanks @IDareT'sHair and @Sharpened!  Great information.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 19, 2017)

Prepooing overnight with a coconut oil/ayurvedic powder/rosemary eo mixture


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 19, 2017)

Going to dc overnight with green and fenugreek tea under my dc. Will use the rest to rinse in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2017)

Today Rinses:
Coffee
Tea (Saw Palmetto)
AVJ mixed with some Avocado Oil


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 20, 2017)

Overnight henna gloss.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 22, 2017)

@Alma Petra how goes the guava leaf tea for you?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 22, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Lightly oiled my scalp last night with some Mahabhringraj Oil. Followed it up with a scalp massage with my Vanity Planet brush. Slept like a baby. This oil claims to aid in peaceful sleep and also reduces headaches. I can vouch that it does both. I'll be adding it to my overnight prepoo and Ayurvedic treatments that I do overnight as well. It's a keeper!



Ok I lied...or maybe I should say I spoke prematurely. This oil had me scratching like a crackhead. Gotta keep it away from my scalp.


----------



## naturalpride (Aug 22, 2017)

https://www.cornerstoneskin.com/collections/thicker-hair-power-pack


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2017)

@naturalpride 
Hi!

Are joining us for the remainder of this year?


----------



## naturalpride (Aug 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalpride
> Hi!
> 
> Are joining us for the remainder of this year?


Hi yes I will. I have been on an Ayurvedic regimen forever. I can share my regi


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2017)

naturalpride said:


> *Hi yes I will. I have been on an Ayurvedic regimen forever. I can share my regi *


@naturalpride

Welcome Sis!

So Happy to have you!

Can't wait to see your Regi!


----------



## naturalpride (Aug 23, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalpride
> 
> Welcome Sis!
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2017)

@lulu97 
Loved your pre-made Henna Treatments! 

They all look delish!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 23, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair Bringing the post over to this thread as well.

Here are my premade Ayurvedic conditioning deep treatments:

 

This is the closest I will get to making henna glosses since I'm trying to use up all my DIY products out of my freezer. Gotta make room for freezing breast milk and I simply don't have the room anymore to store products that contain water.

So anyway.

Separated and prepped the powders I use in my treatment. When it's time to do a gloss, I'll simply add all the ingredients and use it all up at the time. I rolled the pre-measured powders in their own ziplock bag so there won't be a need to continuously open and close the same bag. This is enough for around 12 treatments and I only used 3 boxes of Jamila henna and 1/2 box of the other powders.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 23, 2017)

Also:

After testing out many powders and herbs over the last few months, here are my favorites:

*Deep condition:*
Jamila Henna, Amla & Bhringraj Combined.

*Color*:
Jamila Henna & Indigo

*Ayurvedic Herbal oil:*
Mostly Ceramide Rich oils 
Infused with:

Fenugreek seeds
Flowers: (Rosehips OR Calendula)
Henna
Brahmi
Aloe Vera powder
Bamboo extract

So those are the powders and herbs I'll be using going forward. It took a few months to figure out the ones my hair and scalp agreed with but it was all worth it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2017)

@lulu97

*Cackles* at Breast Milk now taking up all your freezer space......


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> 
> *Cackles* at Breast Milk now taking up all your freezer space......



I know right! After I gave birth to my last son, I built up a year supply in my freezer. I plan on doing the same after this pregnancy.  Nursing for a full year while pumping along the way to build up my stash. I'm 38 years old and refuse to be nursing or pumping breast milk in my 40's. No ma'am. My body will be selfishly all mine soon!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 24, 2017)

Also; I shared this in the pregnancy thread but since this is also a tea thread, I'll share it here as well. It's a long read but I hope it helps someone who is switching over from man made medicine to herbal remedies like me. (Who also may be entering or in postpartum stages)

*************
 I'm so tired of taking pills to get my extra vitamins and minerals. I have decided that unless I have a medical condition and have been prescribed pills to take by a doctor, I'm phasing those joints out and getting all my needs through my herbs. You already know I believe in that herbal power! LOL

I have my postpartum herbal blend prepared and ready for after the baby is born. I'll be drinking it once or twice a week while phasing out my Prenatal and HSN vitamins.

 

Benefits of each herb in my Postpartum Herbal Tea Blend (which are all safe while nursing)


Milky oats (Oat straw...Avena sativa). These make a nourishing tonic for the nervous system. Oats themselves have long been used as a healthful food for mothers and children — they’re very high in vitamins and minerals. In the form of a tincture of the fresh, milky seeds of the plant, a new mother can take oats over a long period, even many months, to provide gentle calming effects. 


Nettle (Urtica dioica). This herb is particularly nutritive, containing trace minerals and vitamins, especially iron, potassium and silica. The herb is used to treat anemia and weakness and to stabilize blood sugar. It’s especially called for if you’re feeling stressed or physically or emotionally drained. Nettle tea is delicious alone or in combination with other herbs, such as alfalfa (Medicago sativa) or spearmint. 


Red raspberry leaf (Rubus idaeus). Known mostly as a prenatal tonic, this actually is a general nutritive herb that makes an excellent tea. It’s rich in minerals, tones the uterus and is a pleasant addition to teas. Combines well with nettles, mint, rose hips and many other beverage herbs. 

Chamomile (Matricaria recutita). This herb relaxes the mother, and through the breast milk, provides gentle relaxation to the baby. Taken by the mother, it also can help allay milk colic symptoms in the baby. Although you can take chamomile as a tincture, it’s best to drink as a tea, steeped for only 10 minutes to ensure a pleasant flavor. Drink throughout the day or shortly before bed to promote restful sleep. 


Fenugreek (Trigonella foenum-graecum). This herb has long been used to encourage milk production. Take it as a warm tea while trying to establish or improve the milk supply. You may take it alone or in combination with other galactagogues and nervines, and it also may be used in tincture form.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2017)

@lulu97
Those Ayurvedic packets look so delicious. 

You do a great job making those and labeling them.

Here's to getting your Body Baaaaack


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Aug 24, 2017)

My hair is natural with half my hair  bleached blonde. Will coffe rinses permanently darken my hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2017)

@*~*Afrolicious*~* 
Hi Sis.

Are you joining us?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 24, 2017)

I must purchase some molds so I can make cute henna gloss bars like these.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Aug 25, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @*~*Afrolicious*~*
> Hi Sis.
> 
> Are you joining us?



I will once I know that this won't permanently darken my hair lol


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 25, 2017)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> I will once I know that this won't permanently darken my hair lol



You can always use cassia in place of henna.  It's considered a neutral "henna" with little to no color deposit.

OR you can use henna, just skip the part in most recipes that require it sitting for a period of time and undergoing a color change.  I use both interchangeably in my glosses.  I mix them and use it in my hair IMMEDIATELY.  So far, no issues with color changes.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 25, 2017)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> My hair is natural with half my hair  bleached blonde. Will coffe rinses permanently darken my hair?




Wait just saw this.  Not sure about coffee rinses BUT would suggest if you are doing coffee for the caffeine - try the method suggested here: 



> *DIY recipe: *Mix the contents of one, 200 mg capsule of caffeine powder (such as this one with no fillers or additives) with 1 gallon (about 4 liters) distilled water. Use as a spray or put in a dropper bottle. Using too much can cause the same side effects as ingesting too much caffeine, or can cause scalp irritation. ©Science-y Hair Blog 2017
> The end concentration is 0.005% with this mixture.
> This recipe is cheap and it really works! I was experiencing extra hair loss and using this on my scalp every other day has reduced my shedding by about 60%.
> 
> ...



http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.ie/2017/02/scientifically-tested-over-counter.html


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 25, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I must purchase some molds so I can make cute henna gloss bars like these.



That was cute how she used the rose molds for the rose powder glosses. I wonder which store she purchased the molds from on Amazon...I didn't see a link in the description box. They would be good to make some lotion/butter bars for the upcoming cooler months. Maybe she will link it later?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2017)

@*~*Afrolicious*~* 
Personally, Coffee Rinses hasn't darkened my Hair.  

I don't use them weekly but I do use them sort of regularly under my DC'ers.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 25, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @Alma Petra how goes the guava leaf tea for you?


I'm loving it! My hair is still in braids and I spray them with cold guava tea everyday. They are soft and moisturized. I also massage my scalp with the Vitamin E/Grapeseed oil mix.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 25, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I'm loving it! My hair is still in braids and I spray them with cold guava tea everyday. They are soft and moisturized. I also massage my scalp with the Vitamin E/Grapeseed oil mix.


That is so good to hear. Let me know how you fare after you take the braids down, K?


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 25, 2017)

Girls, I am going to start caffeine spritz me too. I hope that together with vit E they help reduce my shedding.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 25, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> That is so good to hear. Let me know how you fare after you take the braids down, K?



Yes sure. I'm very curious to see what happens me too. Do you think that combining vit E with caffeine might be too much for my poor follicles?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 25, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Yes sure. I'm very curious to see what happens me too. Do you think that combining vit E with caffeine might be too much for my poor follicles?


It might, 'cause caffeine is a strong one and you are still in braids. I don't want you to end up with clogged follicles is all. Maybe someone with more experience will chime in.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 25, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> It might, 'cause caffeine is a strong one and you are still in braids. I don't want you to end up with clogged follicles is all. Maybe someone with more experience will chime in.



Yeah I know, all that oil. The problem is that washing too often while in braids makes the braids fuzzy very quickly and then they won't be worth wearing lol. It's never easy *sigh*


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 25, 2017)

To those who use Cassia....where do you order yours nowadays? I am not a fan of the Henna either, due to the color issue...but I wouldn't mind trying Cassia. (I'd love to do a Cassia-Indigo mix)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 25, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> To those who use Cassia....where do you order yours nowadays? I am not a fan of the Henna either, due to the color issue...but I wouldn't mind trying Cassia. (I'd love to do a Cassia-Indigo mix)



If you are going to follow the cassia with indigo, then why not just use henna? The color deposit from henna would be covered up by the indigo. (since you mentioned your hesitation to use it was the color deposit)

Cassia (for me) does not compare to henna. Matter of fact, I never even get why people compare them...when I used it, I found it pretty forgettable. No conditioning, no moisture, no strength...no nothing. But that was just my hair...I'm sure like everything...all things works different for us all. Henna however was love at first use.


I've purchased Cassia from Henna Sooq online. I've never seen it in any of my local Indian markets on the ground.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Aug 25, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Wait just saw this.  Not sure about coffee rinses BUT would suggest if you are doing coffee for the caffeine - try the method suggested here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.ie/2017/02/scientifically-tested-over-counter.html


 Hmmmmm.... I use to henna my hair all the time before I went blonde. I'm more interested in tea/coffee rinses as I'd like to decreasing shedding. Tea less less likely to stain my hair, is that a fair assumption?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 25, 2017)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> Hmmmmm.... I use to henna my hair all the time before I went blonde. I'm more interested in tea/coffee rinses as I'd like to decreasing shedding. Tea less less likely to stain my hair, is that a fair assumption?


Green tea is probably the best of the caffeine bunch. It contains that antioxidant EGCG and should not stain your hair at all.

ETA, One caveat:

Different teas provide different levels of colors because of how oxidation of tea works. First, let’s look at green tea.

One study found that it was possible for green tea to oxidize when the brew sat for an hour at a pH of 7.5 or when set under severe conditions of 90°C (194°F) for 15 minutes (_Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry_). So what happens when these polyphenols oxidizes?

A 2008 study found that catechins in green tea oxidized by polyphenol oxidase/O2 or peroxidase/H2O2 creates _o_-quinones and semiquinones (_Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry_). Quinones are the natural pigments found in plants that can be used for dyes (Chemgaroo). One of the quinones, lawsone, is the one found in henna.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 25, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> To those who use Cassia....where do you order yours nowadays? I am not a fan of the Henna either, due to the color issue...but I wouldn't mind trying Cassia. (I'd love to do a Cassia-Indigo mix)



I bought from Amazon.  But there are several local places in NYC as well.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 25, 2017)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> Hmmmmm.... I use to henna my hair all the time before I went blonde. I'm more interested in tea/coffee rinses as I'd like to decreasing shedding. Tea less less likely to stain my hair, is that a fair assumption?



Depends on what type of tea you plan to use.  Even light color teas can cast a little color that's visible on BLONDE hair.  That's why I was suggesting using caffeine tabs in distilled water then you get the benefits of caffeine without any risks of staining.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 25, 2017)

I decided to skip the cassia/henna and use up what I have at home already. A jar of bentonite clay. I tried a clay rinse for the first time (followed The Mane Objective's recipe). I think I love it. I'll see how my hair is in the days ahead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2017)

Did:
Black Coffee Rinse (under DC'er)
Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse (under DC'er)
AVJ w/Sweet Almond  Oil Rinse

I also used Cantu's ACV Root Rinse today (Pre-Treat)


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 27, 2017)

My scalp was mad at me because, like an idiot, I used a petroleum based product on my scalp.  Saturday my scalp was irritated, burning, oozing and scaly.  I did an ACV rinse after shampooing and then rinsed with Red Roobios tea after conditioner.  I massaged the RR tea into scalp and hair and let it sit for 3o minutes and did a 3o second rinse of my scalp (first use and wasn't sure how scalp would react since it was already angry).  Awoke this AM to a renewed scalp and shiny, strong hair.  I enjoyed the RR tea rinse!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 27, 2017)

Oiled my scalp and hair with my Ayurvedic Herbal oil. Followed it up with a scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2017)

Brewed a Pot of Black Coffee. separated it, and stuck individual batches in the Freezer.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 30, 2017)

Applied the last of my thawed aloe to my scalp. Need to re-up.

I have been getting Bay Leaf Tea on my hairline as a default from using it as a bug repellent. Sometimes, it makes parts of my edges itchy. I do not understand why.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2017)

Have my:
Coffee
Tea
AVJ
Ready for next Wash Day.  
I should  actually try to Hendigo all day Sun.

Will think about mixing some up for the Weekend.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 31, 2017)

Used the very last of my thawed aloe on scalp, edges, and ends.

I plan to try a henna rinse this weekend to see if I react to it and my hair likes it.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Aug 31, 2017)

Has anyone ever heard of or used Shifa Hair tea?  It is advertised as a drinking tea but the ingredients appear to be ones that work better if you did a rinse with it instead of consuming.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 31, 2017)

Mixed up henna with water to allow the color to release for a 2 step henna-indigo treatment for the long weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *Mixed up henna with water to allow the color to release *for a 2 step henna-indigo treatment for the long weekend.


@lulu97 
First time trying this.  Never tried this before.

Too Lazy to open a Can of Coconut Milk.  Will let you know how it does.

Thank you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> First time trying this.  Never tried this before.
> 
> Too Lazy to open a Can of Coconut Milk.  Will let you know how it does.
> ...



I experimented with coconut milk for a month a while back. It made my hair feel a little weird...like plastic almost. It was better when mixed with other ingredients. Softer plastic maybe?! LOL

I hope the henna and water works well for you. I've tried henna in so many ways but mixing it with just water is always my favorite. I just rinsed some henna out and my hair feels so goodt. Like plush cashmere. Like velvet. Just wonderful.

Added indigo and will let that marinate until before bed.

I won't henna anymore this month though. Gonna enjoy this jet black hair I get from indigo for a while. I'll henna again in October. Probably just full strength again. I do like my glosses but after doing this treatment, I can definitely tell that adding all the extra stuff interferes with the release of all that henna goodness. I might just have to stick to doing it straight no chaser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2017)

@lulu97 
Will definitely let you know.  

I've only mixed mine with ACV and Coconut Milk.  ACV was a little drying/acidic after trying the Coconut Milk.

So maybe Water will be the perfect additive.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 2, 2017)

Wet hair and prepoo'd with Red Roobios tea for 3 hours.  Rinsed and shampooed with a pinch of RR tea leaves in each dallop of shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2017)

Tomorrow will use:
Henna
Indigo
Blac.k Coffee
Rice Water
AVJuice


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 2, 2017)

After weeks of not doing this due to working nights and being exhausted, I finally made a cassia/henna gloss.  My hair really really needed it.

My favorite cheapie conditioner (Vatika Conditioner) works really well with the mix because it has a very strong perfume which covers up the smell of the cassia/henna mix AND has a ton of oil so I don't need to add extra.  My hair loves it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 3, 2017)

If it is not too late to join, I'd like to join and share a vendor I ordered from the other day who has some ayurvedic products. The vendor is Pure O.N.E. Beauty:

Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/PureOneBeauty
Seller's own website:  https://pureonebeauty.com/
I'll try to remember to come back and post vendor and product reviews. I purchased a sample of the ayurvedic shampoo, as well as sample prepoo hair mud masks. One mask performed as an excellent detangler in a YT demo video, and I'm hoping to use either the black soap or ACV version of the mask to collapse the steps of prepooing, strands cleansing, detangling, and scalp treating all to one product and two steps.

Ayurvedic-ingredients-containing products currently in rotation: 
Soultanicals Power to the Prepoo; Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar (holy grail for me; permits detangling); Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic deep conditioner; Qhemet Biologics Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee; Curly Proverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil; Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait (melts into hair and contains several ayurvedic ingredients); and Asha & Miel EdgeGenesis ULTRA Hair Oil.

I'm not really feeling the Asha & Miel cowash from the first use, but I'll trial it some more.

I used the prepoo and poo bar today and plan to use the parfait and edge oil tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy
Welcome Sis!


Glad to Have You!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> Welcome Sis!
> 
> 
> Glad to Have You!



Thanks, lady! Good to be here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

@lulu97 
Henna Dye released very well with Water.  Will make this my method going forward. Mixture was nice and creamy.  Went on very smoothly.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2017)

My version of the Curly Proverbz's Growth Oil as a pretreat
Henna tea (distilled water near boiling poured in 1/2 tsp powder, ended up with 8 oz) sitting in the fridge


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 3, 2017)

Doing a cassia gloss now. Will keep it on all day as I run errands. I mixed cassia, an herbal amla powder, conditioner, oil, and water and applied.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 3, 2017)

Finally got my hands on some fenugreek! Now to make that oil mix. Can I just use the seeds as is or do I really have to blend them up?


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Finally got my hands on some fenugreek! Now to make that oil mix. Can I just use the seeds as is or do I really have to blend them up?


I just used the seeds. Infused it in a bain marie for an hour, then let it sit in a cool, dark place for 2 weeks. It does not take that long to infuse; I just had not used it yet.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 3, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I just used the seeds. Infused it in a bain marie for an hour, then let it sit in a cool, dark place for 2 weeks. It does not take that long to infuse; I just had not used it yet.



Thanks much. I'm just gonna use the sunflower oil I have that's been infused with horsetail already. Adding the seeds and MSM powder. Did you add Vit. C to your oil mix as well?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

Rinsed out Henna.  Decided to skip Indigo (left Henna in longer than I had planned).  

I may apply my Indigo next wash day.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Thanks much. I'm just gonna use the sunflower oil I have that's been infused with horsetail already. Adding the seeds and MSM powder. Did you add Vit. C to your oil mix as well?


Nope, she said that it caused her hair or scalp to dry out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> Henna Dye released very well with Water.  Will make this my method going forward. Mixture was nice and creamy.  Went on very smoothly.



Woot Woot!!!! Glad it worked out well Sis! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *Woot Woot!!!! Glad it worked out well Sis!*


@lulu97
Yes Sis.  It worked extremely well.

This will be my go-to method going forward. 

And I'm so thankful I only had x1 can of Coconut Milk and not 50-11 (Ya'll know how I do.)


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 3, 2017)

On Wednesday night I slept with a clay mix of calcium bentonite, rhassoul, water, SAA and a few drops of ACV. It's been ages since I've done that and my hair still responded well to it. 

Thursday morning, I rinsed it out and rubbed a small amount of UCS into my hair- my hair smells so good with this DC that I just can't get enough. I followed with some shea butter I whipped up with added rice bran oil and rose essential oil. I rubbed this into the lower half of my strands and then applied gel as always. 

My hair feels great right now. I was being really lazy because when I could be bothered to use shea butter, I was just using it in its raw state but it feels so much better on my strands after being whipped (duh).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
What scent did you get your USC in?  

I always get the same 1 or 2 scents and would like to try something new.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> What scent did you get your USC in?
> 
> I always get the same 1 or 2 scents and would like to try something new.



This time, I got Marshmallow Clouds again- my fave so far, although I believe of the ones I got this time, my smaller jar (just finished) had a stronger scent. 

In the DC, I've tried only two or three I think. I got gogi berry and something the last time, and although it smelled nice in the jar, it didnt quite work with my chemistry. I've got something else in the strawberry champagne but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd 
  Lawd that's one of the one's I get.

Or Buttercreme or Fairy Dust.  More recently - Fruit Loops and Chicks Dig It.


----------



## Moih Aunaturel (Sep 3, 2017)

Used marshmallow, hibiscus and kachur sugandhi powders to detangle. It also had a bit of reetha (I used the wrong patch) usually for that purpose it's only 3 mentioned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

@Moih Aunaturel 
Gurl....Where you Been?


----------



## Moih Aunaturel (Sep 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Moih Aunaturel
> Gurl....Where you Been?



I know right good to be back 
Will it last it's another story 
I haven't taken the time to even lurk in well almost  during these last months a lot to catch up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

@Moih Aunaturel 
Well Sis.  You've been missed.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok curlyprov mix complete! My ratio:
used my diy horsetail oil which was a little over half full
1tsp of MSM powder
3 heaping tsp of henna
last drops of black castor oil
a bit of plain castor oil
a bunch of fenugreek seeds

I'll try and give it a few days in sunlight to infuse. I might boil it on one of the days depending on how I feel, but I don't want to risk burning it. I should start applying it either Thur or Fri.


----------



## blackviolet (Sep 4, 2017)

I had to say goodbye to henna, doing either the I step or 2 step didn't matter, both turned my hair  reddish orange. Now that it's highlighted & colored I'm trying mud washing. I tried Jakeala's , it was ok, have J. Monique's on now. This one tingles a bit so  I like it better. Waiting on Mud Puddle.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 4, 2017)

blackviolet said:


> I had to say goodbye to henna, doing either the I step or 2 step didn't matter, both turned my hair  reddish orange. Now that it's highlighted & colored I'm trying mud washing. I tried Jakeala's , it was ok, have J. Monique's on now. This one tingles a bit so  I like it better. Waiting on Mud Puddle.



You could also try a mix (cassia and henna) in a gloss.  Just skip the time you allow for color release and mix in some conditioner.  You can also just use henna but again, skip the period of time you wait to use it.  Mix it up and use it with conditioner as a gloss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2017)

@blackviolet
Keep me posted on what you thought about J.Monique's.  I'm assuming you are talking about the Dead Sea Mud Mask?

I used the J.Monique Rhassoul & Bentonite Detox as a wash and/or Pre-Tx too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2017)

Brewed and Froze a Pot of Black Coffee for my Rinses.  Once these are gone, I'll brew a Pot of Green Tea.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 4, 2017)

Used henna tea on my wet twists and lightly rinsed it out, no reaction so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2017)

@Sharpened
Do you 'wet' your hair daily?


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Do you 'wet' your hair daily?


Nope, I do my hair twice weekly. Sometimes I go up to 5 days without doing anything to my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2017)

@Sharpened 
I thought maybe you Spritzed with Water or did something to it daily.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I thought maybe you Spritzed with Water or did something to it daily.


I was doing aloe daily for a little bit, but stopped when I started to run out. That conditioning film I get from oil rinsing last for daysssss....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I was doing aloe daily for a little bit, but stopped when I started to run out. *That conditioning film I get from oil rinsing last for daysssss....*


@Sharpened
I bet it does. ... 

I will be doing more of this in the upcoming wash days.


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 4, 2017)

Used raw aloe vera on my scalp. Gonna use my fenugreek and green tea under my dc and use the rest to rinse.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 5, 2017)

I did a twist-out and my hair feels fine, even though I skipped using a sealing oil. I will freeze the leftover henna tea.

Amla is next...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 6, 2017)

Tuesday (yesterday), I applied Asha & Miel Edge Genesis Ultra Oil to my edges, applied DIY CurlyProverbz oil to my scalp, and massaged it all in using an electric scalp massager.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

Took my Black Coffee Rinse out to un-thaw for tomorrow.  

Will also do a Rice Water Rinse and an AVJ Rinse during different stages of tomorrow's Regi.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 9, 2017)

I made a strong marshmallow root tea, but when I felt it between my fingers, I knew it would not budge a slipknot out of my hair. If I can feel my cuticle layer through a product, it will not have enough slip for me. I will try it as a leave-in rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

@Sharpened 
I've made a nice: Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Tea Rinse.  Sometimes I will also add Burdock Root Tea to it as well.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I've made a nice: Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Tea Rinse.  Sometimes I will also add Burdock Root Tea to it as well.


Slippery elm is next on the list. I may do something crazy and mix the powder with clay...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

@Sharpened
I don't use this mixture often because both the Marshmallow Root Tea and the Slippery Elm Tea Bags were expensive!


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I don't use this mixture often because both the Marshmallow Root Tea and the Slippery Elm Tea Bags were expensive!


The Perfect Tea Ball


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

@Sharpened 
So you must be buying it loose? 

Umm...Is this why you're showing me this Tea Ball?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

I need to pull out my Pepp.ermint Tea for Winter Tea Rinses.  

A Brew of Pe.ppermint & Rosemary sounds nice and soothing.

I think I have a couple boxes of Horse.tail Tea too?  I should have been using it, this summer.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> So you must be buying it loose?
> 
> Umm...Is this why you're showing me this Tea Ball?


Yup yup! I just used this strainer 




and let it sit to get rid of any leftover particulates.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2017)

@Sharpened 
I need to price some loose Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm.  

Because right now I _rarely_ make this Blend because of the price I paid for those Bags.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

Today:
Black Coffee
AVJ
Rice Water
ACV (Cantu's Root Rinse)


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I need to price some loose Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm.
> 
> Because right now I _rarely_ make this Blend because of the price I paid for those Bags.


FYI: tea bags usually hold 1g of herb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *FYI: tea bags usually hold 1g of herb.*


@Sharpened 
Thanks for this very helpful info. 

I did price loose Marshmallow and loose Slippery Elm.  

I have some cheesecloth tea bags for loose teas.  I have loose Moringa, Roobis, Hibiscus, Rose Petals and a few others as well as Blue Malva flowers etc...that I stick in those cheesecloth tea bags from time to time.  I have a Metal Tea Ball as well.

Loose Slippery Elm was modestly priced but the Marshmallow Root was still pricey IMO.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 10, 2017)

I added 2 additional capsules of MSM to my curlyproverbs horsetail oil. I don't know if it was my imagination, but my hair at the front was looking a bit fuller.... I need to start taking pictures to be sure. I probably won't, but I acknowledge that I should.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 10, 2017)

Also this brought back... memories. Fenugreek is no joke yall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

@imaginary
I need to pull out my Fenugreek Tea Bags.

Never messed with the Powder. 

After watching this....I think I'll stick with the Tea.


----------



## jamaica68 (Sep 10, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Also this brought back... memories. Fenugreek is no joke yall.



This reminds me of when I ended up with scrambled eggs in my hair, I was traumatized. I live in Florida and the sun literally cooked the eggs while it was in my hair


----------



## imaginary (Sep 11, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @imaginary
> I need to pull out my Fenugreek Tea Bags.
> 
> Never messed with the Powder.
> ...



A very wise decision



jamaica68 said:


> This reminds me of when I ended up with scrambled eggs in my hair, I was traumatized. I live in Florida and the sun literally cooked the eggs while it was in my hair



Girl, same


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 11, 2017)

I massaged DIY CurlyProverbz Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil into my scalp using my electric scalp massager.

I massaged Asha and Miel Edge Genesis ULTRA Oil into/onto my edges using the pads of my fingers.

My goal is to massage 3x a week: Sunday, Tuesdays, and Fridays.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 11, 2017)

I skipped using my ayurvedic coconut oil prepoo this week but I'll be back on it next week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 11, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I skipped using my ayurvedic coconut oil prepoo this week but I'll be back on it next week.



What's the recipe?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What's the recipe?


I just stir in 1 or 2 tablespoons of any ayurvedic powder mix into 16 ounces of EVCO. It's lasting me a while. Works like a charm.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 12, 2017)

My version of the CP oil over raw aloe


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 12, 2017)

I did a Red Roobios tea rinse after a really nice hot oil treatment, wash and DC.  I promise, I'm going to try another tea!


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 12, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> I did a Red Roobios tea rinse after a really nice hot oil treatment, wash and DC.  I promise, I'm going to try another tea!


Try guava leaves. It is my fav so far.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> If it is not too late to join, I'd like to join and share a vendor I ordered from the other day who has some ayurvedic products. The vendor is Pure O.N.E. Beauty:
> 
> Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/PureOneBeauty
> Seller's own website:  https://pureonebeauty.com/
> ...



You are trying to make me spend all my money on this site!  They have some really great looking products.  Between you and a site that @Sharpened shared with me today, I'm going to have to start getting products delivered to me at work and then sneak it home.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> You are trying to make me spend all my money on this site!  They have some really great looking products.  Between you and a site that @Sharpened shared with me today, *I'm going to have to start getting products delivered to me at work and then sneak it home.*


LOL @ the bolded


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 12, 2017)

Used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on nape and edges


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 12, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on nape and edges


Did this tonight


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 13, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I massaged DIY CurlyProverbz Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil into my scalp using my electric scalp massager.
> 
> I massaged Asha and Miel Edge Genesis ULTRA Oil into/onto my edges using the pads of my fingers.
> 
> My goal is to massage 3x a week: Sunday, Tuesdays, and Fridays.



I repeated the above for yesterday (Tuesday).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 13, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> You are trying to make me spend all my money on this site!  They have some really great looking products.  Between you and a site that @Sharpened shared with me today, I'm going to have to start getting products delivered to me at work and then sneak it home.



I'm just now seeing this! Lol!

Oops! My bad!

This might help  :
The Pure O.N.E. Beauty lady is so wonderful. Her customer service is OVER THE TOP excellent. She is extremely, extremely professional. Her packaging, shipping, knowledge, quality of product, etc. are TOP NOTCH.

Her prices are so reasonable!!! I love it. She cares so much about her products. I'll always be a customer and I am so, so, so glad to send my coins to her instead of Shea Moisture, etc.

I'm going to try to help her get better known. I've been swamped and haven't had the chance yet, but once I get a moment I'm going to see if she'll consider an LHCF code.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 13, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> You are trying to make me spend all my money on this site!  They have some really great looking products.  Between you and a site that @Sharpened shared with me today, I'm going to have to start getting products delivered to me at work and then sneak it home.



 at that sneaking strategy. Haaaaaaaaaaa. Is it sad that you do so and then it stops working because you're still ordering too many products?


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 13, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> at that sneaking strategy. Haaaaaaaaaaa. Is it sad that you do so and then it stops working because you're still ordering too many products?



Not sad.  CRAZY!!!  LOLOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2017)

Steeping a Pot of:
Green
Saw Palmetto
Burdock Root
Rosemary Leaf


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 15, 2017)

Hair is marinating in some Ayurvedic goodness. A few scoops of Brahmi powder, Ayurvedic herbal oil, creamed honey and Trader Joes TTT conditioner.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2017)

My hair behaves better when it gets rinsed with acv. I will do an essential oil spiked acv rinse after my dc today.

The last 2 wash days I skipped the acv and my tangles had no chill


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 15, 2017)

I am making a coconut water & Aloe Vera Spritz as my daily moisturizer to help stop my hair from shedding and stimulates hair growth. Also, I will be including a peppermint and chamomile tea rinse after shampooing and conditioning my hair.

*Coconut Water/Aloe Vera Moisturizer Recipe*:

1/4 cup of Coconut Water

2 tsp Aloe Vera Juice

2 tsp Avocado oil

***Use Daily as a spritz to spray on hair, scalp and style as normal.

I will be making enough to last me for at least three or four days. It will also be kept in the refrigerator.

Peppermint & Chamomile Tea Rinse*:

Brew two cups of one peppermint and one chamomile tea bags in a bowl or pitcher of hot water. Then, place a led over the bowl or pitcher and let hot tea cool. After shampooing, slowly rinse your hair with the tea (you can even use a spray bottle, if you prefer). Slather conditioner over top of tea liquid on your hair. Place plastic cap on head. Rinse after 20-60 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2017)

@NatrulyMe


Happy to have you Sis.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NatrulyMe
> 
> 
> Happy to have you Sis.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Sep 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Try guava leaves. It is my fav so far.


 
Ordered my guava leaves a few minutes ago. Read up on guava and cannot believe I had not stumbled upon it before now.  This tea just might take my hair care routine to the next level.  Now I have to be extra nice to DH until it gets here so he can give me a guava tea scalp massage.

Thanks @Sharpened!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> *Ordered my guava leaves a few minutes ago. Read up on guava and cannot believe I had not stumbled upon it before now.  This tea just might take my hair care routine to the next level.*


@Bad&Bougee
One of My Favs as well....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Steeping a Pot of:*
> *Green
> Saw Palmetto
> Burdock Root
> Rosemary Leaf*


Froze this Blend, but steeped a small pot of Bamboo Leaf for tomorrow's Wash Day.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 16, 2017)

Today, I did an ACV rinse post shampoo and used my ayurvedic scalp tea before styling.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 16, 2017)

Been a while since I posted here but now that fall is approaching I am back to my tea rinses. Did a tea rinse today with Fenugreek, Horsetail, and Slippery Elm. I did this under my DC. I am waiting on my Curly Proverbz team From Belle Bar to arrive.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 16, 2017)

GHE with my CP mix overnight.
Did a mix of clay, coffee, citric acid, and amla; froze the leftover.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

Overnighting with:
JMonique's Cherry Bark, Peppermint, Green & Black Teas Pre-Poo Treatment


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm currently doing a tea rinse with a ready made herbal tea rinse. I've had it in the fridge forever unopened. I can't remember the brand. It just says herbal tea rinse lol. Getting ready to rinse it out now.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 17, 2017)

I did the peppermint & chamomile tea rinse after I shampooed my hair. I noticed when I poured the tea slowly over my hair in the shower, it had a tingling minty sensation (not burning). Anyways, I followed up with a deep conditioner. My hair feels so soft and hydrated.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 17, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> GHE with my CP mix overnight.
> Did a mix of clay, coffee, citric acid, and amla; froze the leftover.


Argh! Too drying... rosewater spray saved my my life, lol. I need to mix marshmallow root tea and rose powder in it when I use it next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2017)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I'm currently doing a tea rinse with a ready made herbal tea rinse. I've had it in the fridge forever unopened. I can't remember the brand. It just says herbal tea rinse lol. Getting ready to rinse it out now.*


@beautyaddict1913
Um...Okay....So...

Welcome to this Challenge as well Beauty!......

Comin' up in here being all "Random"


----------



## beauti (Sep 17, 2017)

*May I join please? @IDareT'sHair 
For the remainder of the year I'd like to focus on retaining every strand and avoid breakage. 
*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2017)

@beauti
Absolutely Sis!

Glad to Have You!  What will you be using?


----------



## beauti (Sep 17, 2017)

*Yaayyy! Thank you sis! Ok so curly proverbz  growth oil worked so well on my hair that I decided to stick to that and have a new jar infusing.

I also made her tea spritz which consists of henna,amla, and shikakai.

Lastly I made her whipped shea butter and henna infused coconut oil mix for hair growth, which smells like mint chocolate! 

The plan is to incorporate these products into my regimen. 3x a week I will:
Oil my scalp with the growth oil
Spritz my hair with the tea 
Moisturize and use the whipped shea butter mix to seal. 

One last thing  either biweekly or  monthly I will apply a henna gloss. Phew! I think that's it! *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2017)

Did a Coffee Rinse (under my Protein DC'er)
AVJ Rinse (under my Moisturizing DC'er) 
Bamboo Tea Rinse: (under my Final R/O)


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> Um...Okay....So...
> 
> Welcome to this Challenge as well Beauty!......
> ...


 Lol!!! I'm too tickled. Yes very random lol. I will be doing the tea rinses or a coffee condish weekly over the next few weeks then I will "ease up" to every other week and eventually just monthly.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 17, 2017)

Prepooed with my ayurvedic coconut oil mixture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Prepooed with my ayurvedic coconut oil mixture*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
What all did you put in your Blend?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What all did you put in your Blend?


It's a premixed blend I ordered from Lakshmi's Cupboard. She doesn't sell it anymore so I'm rationing it lol. It should last a while because I bought 16 ounces of it. It's actually an Amla powder mixture to be exact.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It's a premixed blend I ordered from *Lakshmi's Cupboard.* She doesn't sell it anymore so I'm rationing it lol. It should last a while because I bought 16 ounces of it. It's actually an Amla powder mixture to be exact.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I just saw a thread on her earlier today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I just saw a thread on her earlier today.


I noticed it also. Her henna and other powders are very smooth and easy to apply, and also rinse out.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 17, 2017)

After I rinsed out my D.C. I ended up "sealing" before applying my detangler. I used HV Cocasta Shikakai oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2017)

This coming wash day will use my blend of:
Saw Palmetto
Pure Green
Nettle
Burdock Root
Rosemary


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 19, 2017)

Clay washed today with a mix of rhassoul, c.bentonite, steeped hibiscus, water and SAA.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 21, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Clay washed today with a mix of rhassoul, c.bentonite, steeped hibiscus, water and SAA.


What's the function of the hibiscus in the clay mix?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 21, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> What's the function of the hibiscus in the clay mix?



It's my little something acidic, that lowers the ph giving the clay a smoother feeling on my hair. It also makes my clay a little more moisturising for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2017)

Tea Blend (Green, Burdock Root, Nettle, Saw Palmetto)
AVJ Rinse w/EVOO
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2017)

@lulu97 
 
On Your New Little Bundle of Joy!

I read about Baby Boy's Arrival in the HL/TBL Thread.

Take it easy Sis and get plenty of Rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2017)

So I pulled out Texture Me Natural's Henna & Amla Hair Mask.  Now I'm wondering since her 'Products are all chocked Full of Ayurvedics if that has anything to do with "performance"?

Anyway, the Henna & Amla DC'er 

is Distilled Water infused with: 
BAQ Henna
Amla
Shikakai
Bhringraj
Bhrami
Hibiscus
Neem

Organic:
CO
JO
Shea oil
AVJ
Murumuru Buterr
*and the preservatives*


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 28, 2017)

I just noticed today that it has been a while since I have had to deal with potential mini-locs in a long while. I give credit to using raw aloe, which softens my hair and lays that cuticle layer down.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 28, 2017)

I did a clay treatment, deep condition and wash n go last night. My wash n go came out to be the best one I've ever done.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm still with my ayurvedic regimen  :

Last wash day I used Jakeala Beau Vert DC. It contains amla. (I've been curious about APB's ayurvedic DC!).

Also, I've been wearing my hair heat straightened for a week now, applying Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait (which is chock-full of ayurvedic ingredients) and my DIY CurlyProverbz ayurvedic hair growth oil just about daily as I restyle and tie up my hair at night.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 28, 2017)

I need to buy a new blender for my hair concoctions. I tried to blend some aloe vera gel in my old blender and it was still chunky  The blades are dull and it just doesn't work as well anymore.

Luckily I was still able to use most of the aloe for a life changing prepoo. I mixed avj with coconut oil,  covered my scalp and hair, and wore a baggy for 2 hours. When I washed it out my hair didn't feel like my hair. It felt new, strong, silky, etc.


----------



## beauti (Sep 28, 2017)

*So it's been almost 2 weeks since I started using the tea spritz and shea butter mix. My braids need to be redone, they're so fuzzy. 

This weekend I will prepoo with the growth oil prior to dc'ing under dryer. After the hoopla of wash day I will rebraid for another 2 weeks.*


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 30, 2017)

Last week I did a Henna treatment with a red raj. I need to get back into my ayvuerdic treatments. My hair performs so much better with then being incorporated.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 30, 2017)

I planned to co wash with ACV.  Then, do a chamomile and peppermint tea rinse following a deep condition on Tuesday.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 30, 2017)

Today, I rinsed my hair and then poured blended aloe onto my scalp and hair, and massaged. On top of this, I applied my protein DC and left for 30mins.

After rinsing, I applied APB PMM with hot towel for 30mins. Followed with a rhassoul clay wash, with steeped hibiscus, water and SAA.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 30, 2017)

Spritzed my hair with rosewater and fluffed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2017)

Today will use:
Black Coffee
Slippery Elm, Burdock Root
AVJ
ACV

*Used - Soultanicals "Coil-Soil" Activated Charcoal & Dead Sea Black Mud (as a Pre-Poo)  My DC'er is TMN's Henna & Amla.*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> 
> On Your New Little Bundle of Joy!
> 
> ...



Awwww thank you Sis! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 2, 2017)

Did a henna, amla & bhringraj treatment. Added in my Ayurvedic oil, creamed honey and Trader Joes TTT conditioner. Left it on for 5 or so hours before rinsing. It left my hair clean, conditioned and moisturized so I just moved right into air drying and styling. Will repeat again on my first wash in November.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 2, 2017)

Clarified with a bentonite, rhassoul, and ACV mud mask mixture. My hair and scalp felt amazing.
Sealed my leave in with Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait.
Will be doing a cassia treatment/gloss this weekend.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 3, 2017)

So I ended up using the food processor Friday for my aloe prepoo. I still had chunks. I didn't think it would be a big deal, but here I am 3 days later with little white dots of aloe in my hair 

Wash day is tomorrow. I think I should mix the aloe gel with conditioner to make it smoother.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 3, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> So I ended up using the food processor Friday for my aloe prepoo. I still had chunks. I didn't think it would be a big deal, but here I am 3 days later with little white dots of aloe in my hair
> 
> Wash day is tomorrow. I think I should mix the aloe gel with conditioner to make it smoother.


With the aloe, after I peel it, I take a immersion blend to it, strain it twice--first with a regular pasta strainer, then a fine mesh one--and freeze the rest.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 3, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> With the aloe, after I peel it, I take a immersion blend to it, strain it twice--first with a regular pasta strainer, then a fine mesh one--and freeze the rest.


Great idea. I just want the liquid. I'll try that today.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 3, 2017)

Did a final rinse with rooibos or rooibos guava (I forgot to label the bags!)


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 5, 2017)

I strained my aloe Vera gel with a mesh pasta strainer. It was great and I didn't have any chunky pieces. I massaged the gel into my scalp and ends along with coconut oil. I'll shampoo and dc tomorrow.


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 6, 2017)

Does anybody use aloe vera juice as a leave in on the stands? Or as the liquid in the LOC method?


----------



## imaginary (Oct 6, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Does anybody use aloe vera juice as a leave in on the stands? Or as the liquid in the LOC method?



I do sometimes. You have to be careful though because it can leave your hair a bit hard. I have high porosity hair that loves protein so I can stand to go a little overboard.


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 6, 2017)

imaginary said:


> I do sometimes. You have to be careful though because it can leave your hair a bit hard. I have high porosity hair that loves protein so I can stand to go a little overboard.



Oh really! So it acts like protein... I doubt that my hair will like it then. Many thanks!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2017)

Marinating my hair in my Ayurvedic herbal oil. Will baggy overnight to allow it to soak in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2017)

@lulu97 
How's Baby Boy doing?  How is everyone adjusting?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lulu97
> How's Baby Boy doing?  How is everyone adjusting?



@IDareT'sHair Hey Sis! Baby boy is doing well. Eating up a storm and getting fat & juicy. I just  love fat babies! Can't wait till he gets a few jelly rolls! 

My 3 year old is having a hard time adjusting to the new baby. I believe he's going through a bout of jealousy. Some days he tells me..."mommy, that baby is so noisy" or he will tell the baby to hush when he cries. LOL He has also become very clingy to me. I'm sure it will all get better as time goes on.

Thank you so much for checking on me. You are so sweet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *Eating up a Storm and getting fat & juicy. I just  love fat babies! Can't wait till he gets a few jelly rolls!   My 3 year old is having a hard time adjusting to the new baby. I believe he's going through a bout of jealousy. Some days he tells me..."mommy, that baby is so noisy" or he will tell the baby to hush when he cries. LOL He has also become very clingy to me. I'm sure it will all get better as time goes on.*


@lulu97
Gurl....I love them Fat Babies too!  Not to mention dem Juicy Jelly Rolls! 

I Lurves them Arm Rolls, Them Thigh Rolls and them Booty Rolls


I was wondering how Big-Little Bro' was adjusting?  That is so cute tattling...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2017)

Today:
Cantu ACV Rinse
Black Coffee Rinse
Saw Palmetto, Burdock Root, Nettle Rinse
AVJ Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2017)

Henna'd yesterday and Indigo treatment today.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Hey Sis! Baby boy is doing well. Eating up a storm and getting fat & juicy. I just  love fat babies! Can't wait till he gets a few jelly rolls!
> 
> My 3 year old is having a hard time adjusting to the new baby. I believe he's going through a bout of jealousy. Some days he tells me..."mommy, that baby is so noisy" or he will tell the baby to hush when he cries. LOL He has also become very clingy to me. I'm sure it will all get better as time goes on.
> 
> Thank you so much for checking on me. You are so sweet!


This happened with my little nephew. He was 3 when his baby sister was born. I had to tell him that he is her big brother and we expect him to be the best big brother in the world and that his baby sister was going to be depending on him a lot since she can't do anything by herself. I asked him if he wanted to be the best big brother in the world, he said yes. So I told him to treat her well and protect her from any harm. Would you believe it, that actually worked. He watches out for her just as if he's an adult. It was the most welcoming uncanny thing I have ever seen in a child. I was like, "Holy cow, it worked."

By the way, congrats on the new addition to your family.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 8, 2017)

I’m getting ready to henna with a mix of henna, aloe Vera powder, and HTN growth oil. I will be ordering some more Ayurvedic powders from Amazon soon. Maybe today. I got a basket full of Korean beauty products over there lol.


----------



## mamarama (Oct 8, 2017)

Just discovered an Indian supermarket so I may be joining you ladies this weekend! First, I want to try amla powder, my hair and scalp needs HALP!


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 9, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Does anybody use aloe vera juice as a leave in on the stands? Or as the liquid in the LOC method?


Dilute it with water


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 9, 2017)

Haven't been able to do my tea rinses or my rub aloe on my scalp because been busy but today will rub aloe vera(the leaf) and use black tea with fenugreek under my dc and use what's left for a rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2017)

mamarama said:


> Just discovered an Indian supermarket *so I may be joining you ladies this weekend!* First, I want to try amla powder, my hair and scalp needs HALP!





Lucky me said:


> *Dilute it with water*



@mamarama @Lucky me

Hi Ladies 

This is an On-going Challenge.  Are you two planning on joining us for the remainder of the year?

If so we are very happy to have you both continue with us the rest of '17.  

If not, No Randoms Please.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 9, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Does anybody use aloe vera juice as a leave in on the stands? Or as the liquid in the LOC method?


I have in the past but had to stop. Aloe vera is a pH balancer meaning it is also a cuticle closer/smoother. For us low porosity girls this can be a no no considering our cuticles are easily tightly shut anyway. That's the hardness most people feel since it is not a protein. Because of its smoothing properties on low po hair, it makes my hair slick, slightly hard, and tangle prone.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 9, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Oh really! So it acts like protein... I doubt that my hair will like it then. Many thanks!



No problem! I do think you should at least give the juice a try, it's great at smoothing the cuticles. Aloe vera gel definitely made my hair harder than the juice, if that helps.


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you ladies: @Lucky me, @NaturallyATLPCH, and @imaginary for the valuable input.

Maybe I'll give the juice a try then. I want my hair to be smooth but not hard. I couldn't get pure AVG only AVJ. All the bottled gels have too many additives including carbomers which renders them regular hair gels I guess.


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 9, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you ladies: @Lucky me, @NaturallyATLPCH, and @imaginary for the valuable input.
> 
> Maybe I'll give the juice a try then. I want my hair to be smooth but not hard. I couldn't get pure AVG only AVJ. All the bottled gels have too many additives including carbomers which renders them regular hair gels I guess.


I use edible avj or avg


----------



## imaginary (Oct 9, 2017)

Finally finished taking out my braids

I did a clay wash (bentonite, distilled acv and green & garlic tea) to make sure my hair was COMPLETELY detangled before shampooing (I needed to for the hard protein). I also added the last of my raw acv to my green and garlic tea to make a final rinse. I plan to henna this upcoming weekend though for the additional strength and also for these disrespectful greys.


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 9, 2017)

Joining.  I don't do much though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2017)

Lucky me said:


> Joining.  I don't do much though


@Lucky me
Welcome!

Maybe this thread will Inspire you to do more.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 

Girl I just bought a bunch of clays, avj and avg today. That's what you do when you're off from work for the holidays - you shop,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2017)

@Aggie
Blame it on the fact you are still Agg-ie-vating your B-Day!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 9, 2017)

I cut my hair. Again. I am pleased. And more than likely, it will stay short.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 9, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I cut my hair. Again. I am pleased. And more than likely, it will stay short.



@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 9, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH


As soon as I doctor it up I am changing my Avi @AbsyBlvd


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 9, 2017)

Wait, I'm sorry, that was supposed to go in the Random Thoughts thread.
I am prepooing with Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil, it has Neem in it


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lucky me
> Welcome!
> 
> Maybe this thread will Inspire you to do more.


I'm very low maintenance.  I get bored fast too lol


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 10, 2017)

Avj is in my daily spritz.  Been using that for years.  When I feel needs it I oil it with keravada super ego oil.  It's an Ayurvedic blend..


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 10, 2017)

Lucky me said:


> Joining.  I don't do much though


I don't do much either.


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I don't do much either.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2017)

I just bought the 24 rinse package of Curly Proverbz Green Tea Rinse. I sure hope I like that stuff since I bought so much. I will be using it just like she does under a good moisturizing leave-in. Most likely my leave-in of choice will be by SSI. I have no idea when it will be here, but I will make something to spritz my hair with until it gets here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2017)

Steeped a Pot of Guava Leaf Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2017)

This Wash Day:
Cantu Root Rinse (ACV)
Saw Palmetto, Burdock Root, Green, Tea
AVJ
Any leftover Coffee (if applicable)


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 15, 2017)

Overnight prepoo using jmoniques naturals peppermint pre poo with cherry bark and TEAS


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2017)

Lucky me said:


> Overnight prepoo using *jmoniques naturals peppermint pre poo with cherry bark and TEAS*


Good Stuff!


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 16, 2017)

I went to my local indian store and I picked up 3 boxes of Kalpi Tone, 2 Alma powder and 1 Brahmi. I hope my hair likes them. Any suggestions on how to use them? I was going to just mix with water and use them as a pre-poo.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> I went to my local indian store and I picked up 3 boxes of Kalpi Tone, 2 Alma powder and 1 Brahmi. I hope my hair likes them. Any suggestions on how to use them? I was going to just mix with water and use them as a pre-poo.


If your hair can handle AVJ, use that and a few drops of peppermint and/or rosemary essential oil and 2-4 tablespoons of your favorite hair oil. I like evoo, evco, grapeseed oil, palm oil and rice bran oil. 

It can be used straight up or you can make a gloss by adding 1 or 2 teaspoons of a cheapy moisturizing conditioner. If you are DCing, then use a deep conditioner instead of a cheapy one, allow to stay on your hair for 1 hour with or without heat. 

Try to oil your dry hair and scalp before hand. You can sleep with this in overnight or the day of the treatment for about an hour before treating with the powders. I use bhringraj oil for this purpose although I like amla and brahmi oils as well.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 16, 2017)

Aggie said:


> If your hair can handle AVJ, use that and a few drops of peppermint and/or rosemary essential oil and 2-4 tablespoons of your favorite hair oil. I like evoo, evco, grapeseed oil, palm oil and rice bran oil.
> 
> It can be used straight up or you can make a gloss by adding 1 or 2 teaspoons of a cheapy moisturizing conditioner. If you are DCing, then use a deep conditioner instead of a cheapy one, allow to stay on your hair for 1 hour with or without heat.
> 
> Try to oil your dry hair and scalp before hand. You can sleep with this in overnight or the day of the treatment for about an hour before treating with the powders. I use bhringraj oil for this purpose although I like amla and brahmi oils as well.



Am I doing this before of after shampooing. Or does it not matter?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> Am I doing this before of after shampooing. Or does it not matter?


You can shampoo before doing the treatment but if there is build up - then clarify.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 19, 2017)

I gotta get get back to doing weekly mud washes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2017)

Will be doing another Ayurveda HOT this weekend under my Heat Cap.  Not sure which Ayurvedic Oil I'll be using yet tho'?

Will also be doing a Tea Rinse (Guava Leaf) and an AVJ Rinse and applying ACV Root Rinse to Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2017)

Cantu Root Rinse
Guava Leaf Tea
AVJ Rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 22, 2017)

Steeping some rosemary tea. Once it cools a bit, I'll use it to mix with my powders.

In a bowl, I have waiting:
1/4 cup bhringraj powder
1/4 cup amla powder
1/8 cup Brahmi powder

Will mix the tea with the herbs then add a few drops of Rosehip seed oil and massage the mixture into my scalp. 

Afterwards add the following to the mix before applying it to my length:
Ayurvedic herbal oil
Shea butter
Mango butter
Creamed honey
Glycerin (just trying to use this up)
Conditioner

Gonna be a good hair treatment day!


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 22, 2017)

Yesterday I did a henna treatment and used my DIY ayurvedic hair and scalp teas.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Steeping some rosemary tea. Once it cools a bit, I'll use it to mix with my powders.
> 
> In a bowl, I have waiting:
> 1/4 cup bhringraj powder
> ...


Yes mama! I love your mix today. I have some butters and glycerin I need to use up - thanks for the idea @lulu97.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 22, 2017)

I was getting the urge to try fenugreek in my henna mix because I remember it being so thick and full of slip. It really was a dream to apply with minimal mess. I didn't even have to lay out newspaper. Straining the fenugreek was a whole ass mess, but it helped when I just kept adding water to it. So my henna mix was fenugreek, coconut milk, sage oil and warm water. 

Then I realised my greys were still standing out proudly. I'm wondering if the fenugreek limits henna's colour depositing. So then I did a hendigo treatment with my mountainroseherbs in medium brown, salt and warm water.

My greys are finally under control and my hair feels great. 

I think in the future I'm just gonna have to use fenugreek as a prepoo or maybe for those days when I just want a henna gloss.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 22, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Yes mama! I love your mix today. I have some butters and glycerin I need to use up - thanks for the idea @lulu97.



Sis, this recipe was so good! @Aggie I kept it in for a few hours, rinsed then deep conditioned for a few hours with CR coconut water treatment. My hair feels so silky. Can't wait until my wash day in another 2 weeks. Gonna repeat the same treatment except swap out the Brahmi for henna. Yum!


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 26, 2017)

Serendipity strikes again. I had been using bay leaf tea as an insect repellent, even on my face and hairline. I had some intense itching, but that did not deter me from using it because I am no allergic to bay.

I had been using raw aloe on my edges, especially the nape, with moderate success. Earlier this month, I had noticed my edges coming in super coily (never happened before) and got thicker. I am one of those odd ducks who can feel hair growing when it is super short; that is where the intense itch came from. I now have TWA edges, lol. Bay leaf tea is now a staple.


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 26, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Serendipity strikes again. I had been using bay leaf tea as an insect repellent, even on my face and hairline. I had some intense itching, but that did not deter me from using it because I am no allergic to bay.
> 
> I had been using raw aloe on my edges, especially the nape, with moderate success. Earlier this month, I had noticed my edges coming in super coily (never happened before) and got thicker. I am one of those odd ducks who can feel hair growing when it is super short; that is where the intense itch came from. I now have TWA edges, lol. Bay leaf tea is now a staple.



So it's the bay leaf not the aloe then?


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 26, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> So it's the bay leaf not the aloe then?


Yes. I did not expect it at all. I had heard of the EO for growth, but not the tea.


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 26, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Yes. I did not expect it at all. I had heard of the EO for growth, but not the tea.


What a discovery! You should start your own company. You can test your new product on me lol


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 26, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> What a discovery! You should start your own company. You can test your new product on me lol


First, the vitamin E, now this. Who knows what is next...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 26, 2017)

My Methi Sativa tea 2 step treatments from Hairveda came in today. 

 

I used it to help with postpartum shedding 3 years ago and it did me right! Also a nice protein treatment at the same time. My sets do not expire until 12/2019 so I'll be grabbing 2 more sets during her black Friday sale. Think I'll do a treatment next wash day and continue with it once every month or two.

Here are the ingredients:
Step 1 Conditioner Ingredients: Water, Black Tea, Camellia Sinensis Leaf (Green Tea), Anthemis Nobilis (Chamomile) Flower, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Sea Kelp Leaf Powder, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Pantothenic acid (Vitamin B5), Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid, Fragrance. 16oz. 


Step 2 Conditioner Ingredients:  Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera Juice) Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol,  Avocado  Oil . Stearalkonium Chloride, Lactic Acid, Vegetable Glycerin, Coconut Oil, Vitamin E, Vitamin B5, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid, Fragrance.  16oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2017)

@lulu97 
One of my All Time Favs!

Yaaaasssssss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2017)

Tomorrow:
Cantu ACV Root Rinse
Guava Leaf Tea
AVJ & Red Palm Rinse

*Overnighting with: Ayurvedic Oil
Will Stir in a Tblspn of either Amla or Brahmi Powder in my DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2017)

-Overnight Detoxing/Prepooing with JMonique's Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash - I haven't used this one in a long minute. I already have it on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2017)

Used my Ayurvedic Oil Blend.  Also stirred a Tablespoon of Brahmi Powder into my DC'er

Did a Guava Leaf Tea Rinse
AVJ Rinse as well


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sprayed my Curly Proverbz Ayurveda tea rinse on my hair before plaiting and wigging for today


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 28, 2017)

Prepooed with Ayurvedic oil, DCed with a mix of conditioner, ayurvedic oil, amla powder, and brahmi powder.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm excited.  I'm going to do my 1st guava tea rinse in the morning.  I'm anxious to see the end result!!


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 29, 2017)

Used raw aloe Vera on my scalp.
Also used fenugreek and green tea under my dc and will use what's left over a a rinse.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepooing now and while I workout with Zenia's Ayurvedic Oil blend
I like the thick, nourishing consistency of it already.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 29, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Serendipity strikes again. I had been using bay leaf tea as an insect repellent, even on my face and hairline. I had some intense itching, but that did not deter me from using it because I am no allergic to bay.
> 
> I had been using raw aloe on my edges, especially the nape, with moderate success. Earlier this month, I had noticed my edges coming in super coily (never happened before) and got thicker. I am one of those odd ducks who can feel hair growing when it is super short; that is where the intense itch came from. I now have TWA edges, lol. Bay leaf tea is now a staple.



*Calmly moves bay leaves from the kitchen to my hair stash*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2017)

@imaginary 
I might be right behind you. (glances over at unused bay leaves)


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2017)

imaginary said:


> *Calmly moves bay leaves from the kitchen to my hair stash*


 I think I need to do this too.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Prepooing now and while I workout with Zenia's Ayurvedic Oil blend
> I like the thick, nourishing consistency of it already.


Dangit. @NaturallyATLPCH.

 Now I really need this oil. "Goes to Zenia to make a cart" smh at these folks who keep me shoppin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2017)

@Sharpened
Okay....Now tell me again what you did with those Bay Leaves????


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 29, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Okay....Now tell me again what you did with those Bay Leaves????



18-20 leaves in 10 oz of distilled water in a pot with a lid
Simmer on very low heat of a few minutes, covered
Turn off the heat and let it steep for hours
Strain and put in a spray bottle
Keeps in the fridge for a month
Spray daily where needed

I was using it as bug repellent this summer, so I had been using it daily for weeks.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 29, 2017)

Oil wash/finger-detangle under water with pumpkin seed oil, applied tamanu oil on scalp and edges only, then final oil rinse/seal with Castor Mix #3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2017)

@Sharpened
I was gone drop a leaf or two in my Tea Blends while steeping. (I still may use it this way)


----------



## SunkissedLife (Oct 29, 2017)

LONG time lurker finally joining the fun (if you'll have me)

pasting my intro from the curlyproverb thread because I think it fits here and gives good info about my goals and routine (or ideal routine anyway)



SunkissedSiren said:


> What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?
> longer, stronger, shinier healthier hair. more poppin' curls
> 
> What products or mixes do you intend to use?
> ...



any and all tips and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Oct 29, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My Methi Sativa tea 2 step treatments from Hairveda came in today.
> 
> View attachment 414743
> 
> I used it to help with postpartum shedding 3 years ago and it did me right! Also a nice protein treatment at the same time. My sets do not expire until 12/2019 so I'll be grabbing 2 more sets during her black Friday sale. Think I'll do a treatment next wash day and continue with it once every month or two.



Have you used any of their other products? I want to start my ayurvedic routine with some commercial products. I don't mind whipping up a simple henna mask but that's only once in a blue moon. I want to incorporate ayurveda into my regular, weekly routine. I have used Qhemet Biologics in the past but have been considering KeraVeda or HairVeda - my hair needs a really creamy, moisture-packed leave in and an oil (that doesn't smell like grass but keeps hair shiny)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2017)

@SunkissedSiren
Hello and Welcome to the last few months in the 2017 Challenge.

All of Hairveda's Products are nice.  Moderately priced.  Decent Sizes and good Sales. Smell Wonderful.

Kervada also has nice Ayurvedic products.  Mostly oils.  Decent prices and decent shipping costs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy
Gurl.....

Them Baby Boys got you working!

I was like: "who is elevated energy?"


----------



## SunkissedLife (Oct 29, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SunkissedSiren
> Hello and Welcome to the last few months in the 2017 Challenge.
> 
> All of Hairveda's Products are nice.  Moderately priced.  Decent Sizes and good Sales. Smell Wonderful.
> ...



Thank you for the warm welcome! My goal is to nail down my routine and products so I can go into 2018 kickin bad hair butt  playing no games when it comes to my self care next season <3


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2017)

@SunkissedSiren 
Happy to have you join us!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 29, 2017)

SunkissedSiren said:


> Have you used any of their other products? I want to start my ayurvedic routine with some commercial products. I don't mind whipping up a simple henna mask but that's only once in a blue moon. I want to incorporate ayurveda into my regular, weekly routine. I have used Qhemet Biologics in the past but have been considering KeraVeda or HairVeda - my hair needs a really creamy, moisture-packed leave in and an oil (that doesn't smell like grass but keeps hair shiny)



I have started with commercial ayurvedic products and am just now trying my hand at basic DIY mixes.

Commercial products I have (* indicates that I have yet to try it):

*Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait* (available at Etsy.com) 
-- very light and fluffy; contains more than just amla; scent is customizable; sinks right into the hair; I prefer to order this with a request for the scenting to be done LIGHTLY (like at 75% strength, but the maker says this allows the smell of the herbs and shea butter and so forth to "come through" so to speak, which I'm fine with because otherwise the scent is too heavy for my super strong sense of smell)
*Jakeala Shiloh Hair Balm*
-- functions as a hair grease; I apply it to my ends when I twist my hair for a twist out
*Soultanicals Soulvedic Poo Bar* 
-- chock full of ayurvedic ingredients; is a specialty item; I so hope she makes it available again
*Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic*
*Soultanicals Power to the Prepoo*
** KeraVada Kera1010 Hair Oil*
*Natty Naturals sample kit*
-- these products get great reviews; they performed just so-so for me but my hair is pretty finicky
*Jakeala Beau Vert Masque*
There is a company called Pure One Beauty that sells several products containing ayurvedic ingredients. I have purchased a few things but not a lot. The owner/creator is super responsive and will customize for you. She sells at her own site (which shows far more products) and at Etsy.com (which does not show all of her products).


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2017)

SunkissedSiren said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! My goal is to nail down my routine and products so I can go into 2018 kickin bad hair butt  playing no games when it comes to my self care next season <3


 @SunkissedSiren

Welcome to LHCF. Enjoy your stay and most of all, have fun.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 29, 2017)

SunkissedSiren said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! My goal is to nail down my routine and products so I can go into 2018 kickin bad hair butt  playing no games when it comes to my self care next season <3



Me, too. I am RIGHT there with you!

Now left to trial before I can design a baseline regimen are only (1) the CurlyProverbz DIY henna gloss method/mix and (2) some kind of ayurvedic rhassoul clay wash. I am also SUPER curious about the hydrating/moisturizing effects of The Mane Choice Halo DC, so I'll likely test that out before 2018. 

I'm so excited at the thought of being able to hit the ground running in 2018.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2017)

Tonight I massaged my CP ayurveda growth oil in my scalp, and moisturized with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream sealed with APB Hair and Body Butta - no oil on my strands tonight. I will do a Green House Effect wearing my BonBonCheveux satin lined plastic cap over it. This should be interesting


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2017)

This morning I massaged the remainder of my 4 oz CP growth oil in my scalp and smoothed down the length of my hair for a few minutes, then I took the herbs left over from my CP ayurveda tea rinse last week (I had it in the refrigerator).

I stretched it with some hot water, shook it up, jumped in the shower and poured the entire bottle of the liquid herbs onto my hair, making sure to saturate my scalp with the mixture. I left it on while I showered.

When I washed it out, I was expecting dry hair but on the contrary, it was super moisturized. I didn't even use a cowash to rinse it out - I didn't have to. I wonder if it was because I added the hibiscus and kalpi tone powders to my tea .

Well needless to say, this is how I will be doing this moving forward.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2017)

Tonight I moisturized with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream sealed with APB Hair and Body Butta - again no oil tonight.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 30, 2017)

I've been misting my hair daily with my semi-DIY ayurvedic tea and sealing my ends with ITDF Olive Conditioning Pomade.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Oct 31, 2017)

I did a guava rinse after my DC.  Let the guava tea soak for 30 minutes and did a light rinse to leave a smidgen of tea in my hair.  I'm not sure if it's the tea or what but my hair feels good - soft but strong.  I want to prepoo with it on my next wash and do a rinse after my DC.

I'm going to copy @Aggie and peep Zenia's oil blend.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2017)

I just finished spraying and massaging in my Curly Proverbz ayurveda tea rinse on my hair and scalp. Scalp feels nice and invigorated and ready for work.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2017)

Tonight I sprayed my CP Ayurveda tea rinse again but no moisturizer to chase, my hair is still very moisturized. Now that I'm thinking about it, I believe it's because I did a clay detox on Saturday past. My hair behaves unbelievably well after a clay detox treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Now that I'm thinking about it, I believe it's because I did a clay detox on Saturday past. My hair behaves unbelievably well after a clay detox treatment.*


@Aggie
Yep.  You did a JMonique Dead Sea Mud Detox Mask.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yep.  You did a JMonique Dead Sea Mud Detox Mask.


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes I did. I really love that stuff and even though I have 3 of the 16 oz jars left in my stash, I am still buying 2 more if she has a great sale during BF and of course some Rum and Raisin Body Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2017)

@Aggie
I love the Dead Sea Mud too.  It's "messy" but it works great!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I love the Dead Sea Mud too.  It's "messy" but it works great!


@IDareT'sHair 

Like you, I started applying it while in the shower. It's much better applied there.


----------



## Keen (Oct 31, 2017)

I have a henna gloss with fenugreek treatment on my hair.  Can I use a heating cap with it?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2017)

Keen said:


> I have a henna gloss with fenugreek treatment on my hair.  Can I use a heating cap with it?


Yes you can @Keen


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2017)

Keen said:


> *I have a henna gloss with fenugreek treatment on my hair.  Can I use a heating cap with it?*


@Keen 
Are you joining us for the rest of of the year?

We would love to have you.


----------



## Keen (Nov 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Keen
> Are you joining us for the rest of of the year?
> 
> We would love to have you.


Yes, 

My hair is liking this Ayurveda regiment. I remember trying it it back in the days when I was relaxed, but I was doing it all wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2017)

Keen said:


> *Yes,
> My hair is liking this Ayurveda regiment. I remember trying it it back in the days when I was relaxed, but I was doing it all wrong.*


@Keen 
Welcome Sis.
 
So Happy to have you! 

I also tried it 'relaxed' and was doing it 'all wrong' then too.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2017)

Good Evening Ladies.

Got home about an hour ago and decided to do a 10 minute scalp massage with CP Ayurveda Growth Oil, followed by 5 minutes of inversion. My hair still feels wonderfully soft so I probably won't moisturize it tonight but will save it for after I spritz with CP Ayurveda Tea Rinse. .


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

This morning, so far I have on CP ayurveda growth oil on my scalp and hair as a prepoo. 

I have some leftover henna in a double boil warming up to apply after prepooing for about 30 minutes.

I will stretch the henna with some kalpi tone and amla powders and mix in some Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor because my hair feels like it needs some strength.

Moisturizing today with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion. 

Plaiting my hair up and wigging for the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2017)

Used: CANTU ACV Root Rinse
Did a Black Coffee Rinse
Also, an AVJ mixed with Red Palm Oil Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5.5 minutes.

Day 4 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 5, 2017)

Prepooed using Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 5, 2017)

Decided to mix cocoa butter and Shea butter into my cassia/henna mix.  That's sitting on my hair for an hour then I will poo and figure out which conditioner I want to use.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 5 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 6 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2017)

On wash day last Thursday, I did a tea rinse in between the shampoo and condition process. I found a huge box of a black and green tea blend at the grocery store by Tetley so I used that with some rosemary herbs.

 

Today, I oiled my scalp with my Ayurvedic Herbal oil. Moisturized with rose water, Camille Rose coconut water leave-in then sealed with my Ayurvedic cream. Put my hair in one big braid pinned up into a bun.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 7, 2017)

Has anyone used Design Essentials Rosemary and mint deep conditioner? If so how did you like it?


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 7, 2017)

Has anyone tried the ayurvedic hair care tabs from Banyon Botanicals?. They sound interesting since they contain bhringraj & other powders we use topically.

https://www.banyanbotanicals.com/sh...-78855045&mc_cid=78322385c1&mc_eid=c9aedf5df5


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2017)

@mzteaze
I think @Aggie has used these?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Has anyone tried the ayurvedic hair care tabs from Banyon Botanicals?. They sound interesting since they contain bhringraj & other powders we use topically.
> 
> https://www.banyanbotanicals.com/sh...-78855045&mc_cid=78322385c1&mc_eid=c9aedf5df5





IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> I think @Aggie has used these?


No I haven't tried the tablets. I buy their ayurveda powders and oils but that's about it.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 8, 2017)

Soooo... I'm new to all of this, I cut off all of my hair 6 weeks ago, and started some henna treatments and clay masks in the last 4 weeks.

My hair is really liking it, and growing quickly,  so I wanted an opinion,

Is it better to have a henna regimen, or maybe to clay wash each week.

My hair liked both and felt different...in different ways after each treatment.

The only thing that stops me from the henna is the mess...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2017)

metro_qt said:


> *Soooo... I'm new to all of this, I cut off all of my hair 6 weeks ago, and started some henna treatments and clay masks in the last 4 weeks.*


@metro_qt 
So...You are joining us for the remainder of 2017? 

If so, we're glad to have you rock it out with us for the next month & a half!


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 9, 2017)

I still have several oz of bay leaf tea left, so I am going to use it on my edges nightly instead of freezing it. I still have my little sample of HA powder, and, if I can find it, I will dump it in the spray bottle with the tea.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 9, 2017)

I am trying out a new henna hair serum.  It's nice because it's pretty light & non greasy feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2017)

My Powders came today:
x1 Brahmi (b/up)
x1 Amla (b/up)
x1 Neem 
x1 Rose Powder
x1 Tulsi'
And a bottle of Nylie Oil (Henna, Fenugreek, Amla)


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2017)

I prepooed with my ayurveda coconut oil, then added an ayurveda oil and amla/brahmi powder blend to my DC.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2017)

*Tonight I:*

Just finished massaging some Curly Proverbz Ayurveda Hair growth oil on my scalp and pre oiled the length to green house effect while I sleep tonight.

*Tomorrow I will be:*

Pouring the herbal paste left over from my henna tea rinse on my scalp in the shower in the morning.
*Cowashing* it out with Joico K-Pak Color Conditioner
*Deep Conditionin*g with SSI Peach Conditioner
*Moisturize* with APB Cupuacu Avocado Moisturizer
*Style *3 big plaits and wear my wig for the day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2017)

Overnighted with:
Mahabhringraj Oil


----------



## imaginary (Nov 11, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Powders came today:
> x1 Brahmi (b/up)
> x1 Amla (b/up)
> x1 Neem
> ...



Where did you get the rose powder? Was it expensive?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Where did you get the rose powder? Was it expensive?


I know you didn't ask me but you can get it from https://www.myhenna.us/health-beauty/skin-care/hesh-rose-petal-powder-100-grams/ or https://shop.khanapakana.com/hesh-rose-petal-powder-3-5-oz-100-grams/. The price on both sites was very good


----------



## imaginary (Nov 11, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I know you didn't ask me but you can get it from https://www.myhenna.us/health-beauty/skin-care/hesh-rose-petal-powder-100-grams/ or https://shop.khanapakana.com/hesh-rose-petal-powder-3-5-oz-100-grams/. The price on both sites was very good



Thank you! Oh I was expecting it to cost way more than that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2017)

imaginary said:


> *Where did you get the rose powder? Was it expensive?*


@imaginary 
It was $5.75.

3.5oz Hesh Brand on e/Bay.  Everything I posted was B4 Powders G1 Free from seller.

But individually, it is $5.75 w/Free Shipping.

ETA:  Yep.  Same box @Aggie posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2017)

@Aggie 
You got a much better price.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Thank you! Oh I was expecting it to cost way more than that.


You're welcome


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @imaginary
> It was $5.75.
> 
> 3.5oz Hesh Brand on e/Bay.  Everything I posted was B4 Powders G1 Free from seller.
> ...


Thanks hon. I just kept looking until I found a better price. I thought $5.00 was too much for me to pay for 100 grams of powder.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Been reading this thread.....i already use an ayurvedic hair growth oil i make myself with amla, bhringraj, henna, rosemary, olive oil, castor oil and mustard oil swell as msm....i would like to use more ayurvedic herbs on my hair such as Fenugreek infused oil to be used as an oil rinse.

Last night i made an ayurvedic tea rinse with alma, bhringraj, rosemary herbs and fenugreek....sprayed this into my scalp and it was very moisturising.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2017)

@fifigirl 
Welcome to the 2017 Challenge!


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 12, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @fifigirl
> Welcome to the 2017 Challenge!


Thank you!


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 13, 2017)

The itchies with Bay Leaf Tea start as soon as the second or third day. I am not looking for growth, just help my follicles stay alive.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 14, 2017)

Currently steeping some bay leaves on the stove. Will leave it out for 2 or 3 hours before putting it in my spray bottle in the fridge. I didn't make that much since my spray bottle can only hold 4oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2017)

Cantu ACV Root Rinse
Black Coffee
Tea Blend


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm prepooing with my ayurvedic oil and heat cap. When I wash tonight; I'll add the ayurvedic oil, amla powder, and brahmi powder to my DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2017)

Mixed Brahmi Powder in w/ my DC'er


----------



## beauti (Nov 18, 2017)

*Although I haven't really posted in here I'm still incorporating ayurvedic products into my regimen. Yesterday I made:
half cup of rosemary and horsetail tea
half cup of maka (2tsp), amla (1tsp), and fenugreek powder (2tbspn) tea; strained
Combined them along with yogurt, mayo, shortening , shea butter, avocado oil, evoo, and xanthum gum (thickener)

Went to bed with that dc concoction and today I sat under my dryer 15min before rinsing out. Y'all, my hair feels DIVINE. No greasy residue, just soft, smooth, curls poppin hair. I'm glad it worked out because I have soo much leftover. I will freeze it for my next 2 wash days.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2017)

@beauti

Thanks for dropping in


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 18, 2017)

Hello, everyone.
I been away for probably 2 years, since then I cut my mbl hair into a lob (bob) after lightening my natural hair turned into a nightmare. The stylist left the bleach in my hair way too long while she rinsed out another guest. Anyways.. I loved my shorter hair but decided to grow my hair again. 

Question: Who do you trust to order your premade products? 

I remember some vendors had good products but took forever to ship and other vendors had mold issues.. if it wasn’t for this site I would have lost so much money on bad vendors.

I am in college full time and work full time so any recommendations would be awesome. I would love to join you for the remainder of the year.

I am shoulder length, natural
Current Products: Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo and Conditioner as well as Joico moisture recovery balm. 
Leave in- Paul Mitchell Full Circle
Paul Mitchell awapuhi treatment oil 

I want to add Ayurvedic herbs, masks and teas into my regiment but not sure if I will have time to make my own. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

I used to make my own fenugreek mask and loved it!


----------



## beauti (Nov 18, 2017)

*Thank you sis!  @IDareT'sHair *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2017)

@MayaNatural 

Welcome Back Sis!


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 18, 2017)

Thank you! I’m happy to be back.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> @MayaNatural
> 
> Welcome Back Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2017)

Saturday:
Cantu ACV Root Rinse
Guava Leaf Tea Rinse
AVJ Rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 23, 2017)

Currently marinating my DC overnight. Will use my Ayurvedic Buttercream & Herbal oil tomorrow.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 23, 2017)

MayaNatural said:


> Hello, everyone.
> I been away for probably 2 years, since then I cut my mbl hair into a lob (bob) after lightening my natural hair turned into a nightmare. The stylist left the bleach in my hair way too long while she rinsed out another guest. Anyways.. I loved my shorter hair but decided to grow my hair again.
> 
> Question: Who do you trust to order your premade products?
> ...



Try Belle Bar if you want pre-made, customizable products.  They are pricy but a good choice if you don't want to mix yourself.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 24, 2017)

Let me go spray some Bay Leaf Tea on my edges 'cause this puff is T-high-T...


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 24, 2017)

Sitting here with Amla and Brahmi on my hair. Yayyy I'm finally getting in the Ayurvedic game.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Currently marinating my DC overnight. Will use my Ayurvedic Buttercream & Herbal oil tomorrow.


@ElevatedEnergy 

Were you able to get any of the Methi Tea and Vatika Frosting from Hairveda? They've out of stock for a while.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 24, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> Were you able to get any of the Methi Tea and Vatika Frosting from Hairveda? They've out of stock for a while.



@Aggie I already had 2 Methi Sets in my stash so I didn't need anymore. I was able to grab 2 Vatika Frostings though. They are already sold out? That was fast!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Aggie I already had 2 Methi Sets in my stash so I didn't need anymore. I was able to grab 2 Vatika Frostings though. They are already sold out? That was fast!


Yes I can't say that I'm not greatly disappointed because this is the one vendor I was really going to purchase from this BF, but I guess it was not to be this time around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2017)

Did an overnight Oil Soak with: Mahabringraj Oil.  Applied some J.Monique Mud Mask on top of it this a.m.  Will let it sit for about an hour and rinse.

I ended up mixing Amla & Brahmi Powders in a J.Monique Aloe DC'er.  Will DC with that.

Also plan to do an ACV Rinse and AVJ Rinse.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Scalp brushed with my fenugreek oil which also has brahmi and henna, washed my hair with my ayurvedic black soap i had made....deep conditioned with henna gloss using Cantu shea butter deep treatment masque......My hair loved this treat today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2017)

Mixed Up a 2nd Ayurvedic Treatment:
Tablespoon of Kalpi Tone and Amla Powder in -
A Scoop of JMonique's Triple Seaweed DC'er
A Scoop of JMonique's Burdock Root & Nettle DC'er
A Scoop of JMonique's Wheatgrass & Spinach DC'er
A Squirt of Soultanicals FroRepair Despair DC'er

With a couple squirts of Oil


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 27, 2017)

Mixed a Hair mist today.......soaked 2 tbsp fenugreek and flaxseed in hot water overnight, served it and kept theses in freezer to be used during the weekend for a hair treat...put the water into a bottle, added 2 tbsp aloe vera gel and a teaspoon of spirulina . I used Liquid germall plus as a preservative as i have too many bottles in the fridge and it's getting annoying...lol
will be using this mist in the morning and my ayurvedic tea spray at night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2017)

fifigirl said:


> *Mixed a Hair mist today......*.
> *will be using this mist in the morning and my ayurvedic tea spray at night*


@fifigirl
Sounds good


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2017)

Used Hairveda's Methi Tea set today. Left step 1 in for an hour and a half under my slap cap while I ran errands. Rinsed and applied step 2, then sat under my steamer for 20 minutes. Man that's some good stuff. Then I roller set with Jane Carter's leave in spray which has henna and all kinda yummy teas in it. Hair feels lovely!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Used Hairveda's Methi Tea set today.* Left step 1 in for an hour and a half under my slap cap while I ran errands. Rinsed and applied step 2, then sat under my steamer for 20 minutes.* Man that's some good stuff.*


@ElevatedEnergy 
Isn't it tho' Sis?....


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 30, 2017)

Just finished detangling and prepooing with my ayurveda infused coconut oil. I love how good my hair looks and feels after prepooing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2017)

Did an overnight Ayurveda Oil Soak (Hermani Gar.lic Oil)
Will use Cantu ACV Rinse
Will do a Coffee Rinse and an AVJ Rinse in today's regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Ayurvedic Treatment:*
> *Tablespoon of Kalpi Tone and Amla Powder in -
> A Scoop of JMonique's Triple Seaweed DC'er
> A Scoop of JMonique's Burdock Root & Nettle DC'er
> ...


Under the Dryer w/this now.  Looks & Feels very promising


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 3, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Try Belle Bar if you want pre-made, customizable products.  They are pricy but a good choice if you don't want to mix yourself.


 
Thank you so much!! I apologize for posting late. I’m finishing up my finals for the fall semester. I will look into belle bar. I appreciate your recommendations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2017)

I think I will steep a pot of Pure Green Tea


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 4, 2017)

Yesterday I prepooed with Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil (neem oil) on length combined with Zenia Herbal Ayurvedic Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2017)

Steeped a very nice pot of:  Pure Green Tea


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steeped a very nice pot of:  Pure Green Tea


What chu do with it? Rinses?
I thought about doing tea rinses. I don't have issues with shedding but I have a whole box of black tea that I was going to use for my henna but I never did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2017)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Rinses - not particularly for shedding but for growth, shine, health, length & strength.  No shedding issues here.

Tea Rinses are GOODT.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 6, 2017)

I did my first ACV treatment today after watching a YouTube video. I’m not sure if my hair likes it or if I did it the right way. I followed the recommendations from the video and mixed 1/2 ACV and 1/2 water. My hair felt extremely soft until I had to apply the DT over the ACV and leave on for 40 minutes. My hair felt stripped and dry. I massaged a EO mix of rosemary, lemon, and sweet orange oil on my scalp. Then I applied Camille Rose Moisture Milk, jojoba oil mixed with castor oil on my strands, Shea butter infused with lavender and peppermint followed by Camille Rose Curl Magic. My curls are super defined, shiny and soft but it’s still wet. I will see how it dries in the morning.

I also bought AVG, AVJ and natures blessings hair pomade. Not sure if I should return it because the second to last ingredient is mineral jelly. I bought it because the ingredients listed is: nettle, rosemary, sage, peppermint, thyme, alfalfa, pure olive oil, pure coconut oil, sage oil, rosemary oil, bergamot oil, chlorophyll (from nettle and spinach), pure mineral jelly and natural fragrance. ($5) It has the consistency of hair grease. I’m relearning the good ingredients from the bad. Any thoughts on mineral oil? I’m reading mixed opinions on google.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2017)

@MayaNatural 
I love Nature's Blessing. 

It's a great little jar packed full of great ingredients.  Never had a problem with the Mineral Jelly.

I try to keep a jar in my Stash.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 7, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MayaNatural
> I love Nature's Blessing.
> 
> It's a great little jar packed full of great ingredients.  Never had a problem with the Mineral Jelly.
> ...



I’m so happy you love it. You got me excited to try it now lol. The consistency is similar to grease making it easier to apply. I will use it in between wash day.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 9, 2017)

Applied raw aloe to my scalp. Going to use Claudies tea under my dc and some as a rinse. 
Used J monique's mud wash two weeks ago and I really enjoyed it. Think I might get more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2017)

sexypebbly said:


> Applied raw aloe to my scalp. Going to use Claudies tea under my dc and some as a rinse.
> *Used J monique's mud wash two weeks ago and I really enjoyed it. Think I might get more*.


@sexypebbly 
It's a very nice Detox!

I love Claudie's Tea Rinse.  It was an HG when I was relaxed.  I used it as a Leave-In.

I need to try it as a Natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2017)

Used:
Cantu's ACV Rinse
Blac.k Coff.ee Rinse
Gre.en Tea Rinse
Ayurveda DC'er
AVJ Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

*I've already started my hair washing this morning.

So far I:*

Shampooed with Keracare 1st lather Clarifying Shampoo
Shampooed with Keracare Moisturizing Detangling Shampoo
Currently DCing with Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment for 20 minutes
Moisture DCing with a combination of Kerastase Chroma Riche Mask,* amla, brahmi, and kalpi tone powders and avj. *
Leave-in - Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk

May just bun my hair and head out the door to run some errands.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 9, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yesterday I prepooed with Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil (neem oil) on length combined with Zenia Herbal Ayurvedic Oil


Prepooing with this now, will do overnight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2017)

KB's Henna Oil


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

Sprayed CP henna tea and moisturized with Bekura Honey Latte, no oil to seal tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2017)

@NaturallyATLPCH
Love that Silky Oil. 

I also really love Jakeala Green Tea Hair Oil (Spritz)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Love that Silky Oil.
> 
> I also really love Jakeala Green Tea Hair Oil (Spritz)


It is a great oil. I also use it on my ends from time to time. It is excellent as a prepoo.
Never tried the Green Tea Hair Oil Spritz.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 10, 2017)

Poo'd  with Ouidad ultimate oil after a gloss made with henna & cassia (bhringraj, amla, brahmi & aloe powder).  My scalp needed this.

Finished with Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian leave in & Habibi Body henna serum.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 10, 2017)

Been working on a few (or 6 different) herbal blends. Here is one for scalp issues. 

Blend of aloe vera powder, calendula, Rosehips, fenugreek & rosemary. Mixed a spoonful of each together.

 

Put some in disposable tea bags. I was able to make 6 treatments from this.

 

Currently steeping a bag overnight to mix the tea with my henna.

 

The bags seal with heat, but I still placed a hair tie around it to make sure. LOL

 

Got the same set of herbs steeping in Grapeseed oil for a few weeks so I can make an herbal shampoo bar and herbal scalp oil. If I have some leftover, I'll mix some with my shea butter blend.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Been working on a few (or 6 different) herbal blends. Here is one for scalp issues.
> 
> Blend of aloe vera powder, calendula, Rosehips, fenugreek & rosemary. Mixed a spoonful of each together.
> 
> ...



Nice blends @ElevatedEnergy. You do inspire me with these herbs. I am trying to pull back the reigns on how many products I have in my stash but I still want calendula and bay leaves added to my herbal stash. Won't work on getting those until maybe next year though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy
Lawd Gurl....You even make Herbs look Goodt...

Please let us know how the work.

Excited to see what you come up with in 2018.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 10, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Nice blends @ElevatedEnergy. You do inspire me with these herbs. I am trying to pull back the reigns on how many products I have in my stash but I still want calendula and bay leaves added to my herbal stash. Won't work on getting those until maybe next year though.



Gone head and get you some calendula...ain't nothing like that flower power!! LOL I don't consider my herbs and oils products, because they are dual purpose for me. I drink/cook with them as well as use them on my body/hair. Just putting that out there in case you need your purchase to be justified


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Lawd Gurl....You even make Herbs look Goodt...
> 
> Please let us know how the work.
> ...



Thanks Sis! Got some big things planned for my herbs in 2018. Can't wait to share them all in the thread.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 10, 2017)

Mixed a teaspoon of Lakshmi's Cupboard's Amla Powder blend to my DC. I am trying to use it up, I hate the messiness of these powers. I am sticking to ayurvedic oil blends and coconut oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I hate the messiness of these powers. I am sticking to ayurvedic oil blends and coconut oils.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Powders can be messy!

I thought it was just me.

Been lovin' the results of mixing powder in my DC'er.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Powders can be messy!
> 
> I thought it was just me.
> ...


I do not notice any miraculous difference. I noticed more of a difference with the oils than the powders. They do not make my DC perform any better or worse so that is why they are a waste of time for me lol...


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Gone head and get you some calendula...ain't nothing like that flower power!! LOL I don't consider my herbs and oils products, because they are dual purpose for me. I drink/cook with them as well as use them on my body/hair. Just putting that out there in case you need your purchase to be justified



Pusha  @ElevatedEnergy 
Okay in that case, I'ma need me some chamomile, rosemary leaves, sage, cloves, basil leaves, thyme, nettle, burdock root, green tea leaves, black tea leaves, and hops


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Agreed about Calendula Flowers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I noticed more of a difference with the oils than the powders. They do not make my DC perform any better or worse so that is why they are a waste of time for me lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I like the feel of the Paste or the Masque they make by adding them. 

Very therapeutic feeling and I feel, for my hair, the cumulative benefits with both Powders and Oils are giving me good results.

I'll carry both into 2018.  And re-evaluate their overall efficacy in about 6 months.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 10, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I like the feel of the Paste or the Masque they make by adding them.
> 
> Very therapeutic feeling and I feel, for my hair, the cumulative benefits with both Powders and Oils are giving me good results.
> ...


Yes every head is different. You have to do what works for you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 10, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Been working on a few (or 6 different) herbal blends. Here is one for scalp issues.
> 
> Blend of aloe vera powder, calendula, Rosehips, fenugreek & rosemary. Mixed a spoonful of each together.
> 
> ...



I ended up steeping the tea blend half the day. Mixed it with a box of Jamila henna and let it sit for a few hours. I've already applied the henna to my hair and will keep it in overnight. Tomorrow will rinse and apply indigo. Can't let the year end without that shiny jet blackety-black-black hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 10, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Pusha  @ElevatedEnergy
> Okay in that case, I'ma need me some chamomile, rosemary leaves, sage, cloves, basil leaves, thyme, nettle, burdock root, green tea leaves, black tea leaves, and hops




*shimmies shoulders* YESSSSSS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2017)

Will Overnight tomorrow night in Ayurvedic Oil. 

Will also use Ayurvedic Oils and Powders on Wash Day.

As well as Tea, ACV and AVJ somewhere in the Regi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2017)

Detoxed with:
Soultanicals Coil-Soil


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 16, 2017)

Since my refocused goal for 2018 is improving my density and thickness, I'm trying out a mask designed to address those issues.  My mask contains fenugreek, aloe vera gel, JBCO, neem, bhringraj and brahmi.  I applied it to my scalp only, not the length of my hair.  My idea is to do this every other week, while alternating with henna/cassia glosses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2017)

@mzteaze 
Sounds like a Plan!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2017)

@mzteaze

Agreeing with @IDareT'sHair - great plan. I have all the ingredients you listed so I might just join you in this effort .


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm going heavy into ayurveda next year so gathering all the help and recipes I can get now to better prepare myself.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 16, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I'm going heavy into ayurveda next year so gathering all the help and recipes I can get now to better prepare myself.



What is your game plan?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> What is your game plan?


Mostly ayurveda powders that I will make conditioning pastes, diy ayur-oils, deep conditioners and tea rinses. Of course, I will add other herbs like hops, calendula flower, sage, burdock root, chamomile, horsetail, curry leave powder, rosemary and thyme to my ayur-regimen. I want teas and oils as my main objective products to make and use.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> What is your game plan?


Also @mzteaze 

I probably will be shopping more with any site that sells ayurveda products like Hairveda for example. Although, most of what I use, I will make myself. I have been watching quite a bit of YouTube ayurveda hair care videos as of late and will be putting my own spin on them based solely on my own hair care needs at the time I use them.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2017)

I have a lot of clay powders that I can make both shampoos and deep mask treatments with.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 16, 2017)

Prepooing overnight with Zenia Ayurvedic Oil and Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2017)

Used Pure Green Tea as a Tea Rinse yesterday.

Used my Ayurvedic DC'ing mix yesterday and also my AVJ Rinse.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 17, 2017)

So....

Fenugreek frequently pops up as something to use in a mask when trying to improve thinning or balding hair.

BUT, it's a pain the butt to use because even after blending and passing thru a sieve, it still can leave residue in your hair.  The mask that I used last night HAS to work in a short period to make it worth dealing with the temporary pain.

That being said, what's keeping me going is the pictures I've taken.  If I didn't have evidence that it's working, I would have dropped off its use a while back.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 17, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> So....
> 
> Fenugreek frequently pops up as something to use in a mask when trying to improve thinning or balding hair.
> 
> ...


What about a hair soak in fenugreek tea instead of a mask?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2017)

Used APB's Ayurvedic Hair Cream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 17, 2017)

I have been using the MC Halo DC and did not even realize one of the ingredients is Bhringraj powder. I used it to DC today.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> What about a hair soak in fenugreek tea instead of a mask?



I might go that route if this really gets on my nerves.  I always add fenugreek to my hair tea and oils so that might have to be enough.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2017)

Okay @mzteaze, based on your experience, I will be making my henna tea rinse from fenugreek tea instead of just plain distilled water from now on. I think this will work better for me especially since I spray my scalp and hair with my henna tea rinse. Thanks for the idea hon .


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2017)

It's almost time to order some more fenugreek seeds so that will be added to my new ayurveda herbal list of products to get in 2018 along with curry leaves powder .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Been working on a few (or 6 different) herbal blends. Here is one for scalp issues.
> 
> Blend of aloe vera powder, calendula, Rosehips, fenugreek & rosemary. Mixed a spoonful of each together.
> 
> ...



Made the matching shampoo bars to this herbal blend. In addition to the tea and infused oil, I used fresh aloe Vera leaves from my garden. Also used shea butter, mango butter and Manuka honey to super fat the shampoo bars. Topped some with Calendula petals.

Used my new molds that I was itching to try. 




I let them sit in the molds for 2 days before removing. The small molds were pretty easy to get out. However the loaf was a little tricky. Maybe next time, I'll leave the soap in for an extra day or line it first with parchment paper/Saran wrap to make removal easier.

The bars from the mold after cutting:


These are bigger than what I normally work with, so I'll let them cure longer...Maybe 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 19, 2017)

Raw aloe on my scalp for 2 hours, very happy scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy
They Look Beautiful! 

As Always


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> They Look Beautiful!
> 
> As Always



@IDareT'sHair Thanks Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Thanks Sis!*


@ElevatedEnergy
Gurl....You put yo' Foot in them thangs!...


----------



## Aggie (Dec 19, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> What about a hair soak in fenugreek tea instead of a mask?


Sounds like a good idea and the only thing I would add is treat it with a green house effect by leaving it sealed in with your fenugreek oil (add a couple minutes scalp massage) for a couple hours to overnight. This is something I'm contemplating doing because I really don't want those fenugreek pieces stuck in my hair .


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 19, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Sounds like a good idea and the only thing I would add is treat it with a green house effect by leaving it sealed in with your fenugreek oil (add a couple minutes scalp massage) for a couple hours to overnight. This is something I'm contemplating doing because I really don't want those fenugreek pieces stuck in my hair .



They come out as long as you rinse really really well.  I highly recommend using fenugreek as the first step though.

I really don't see how folks wash their hair in the shower though as it takes at least twice the amount of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2017)

This wash day will be using the following:
Coffee
Tea (Green)
ACV
AVJ
Ayurvedic Oils & Powders


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 23, 2017)

Used Jakela's mud wash today. Will use green and fenugreek tea under my dc and as a rinse.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2017)

Clay washed with Bentonite clay and ACV. My hair had so much slip and absorbed my conditioner like never before. Yum!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Gurl....You put yo' Foot in them thangs!...


@ElevatedEnergy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair Are we keeping the same thread for 2018? As you can tell, I'm ready!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy



@IDareT'sHair 
LOL!!!! I've set a goal to make a new batch at least once a month to keep improving my skills. I have some rosehips marinating for a few weeks in some grape seed oil and I've frozen a strong brew of rosehips tea. I have some rose petal powder in route to me. Thinking of a coconut milk & rose soap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy
Your Creations are sheer perfection. 

You are the "Bea Smith" of Ha.ir Care Culinary.

They all look so beautiful and those molds took them to the next level.

The "Herbal Bars" looked edible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Lawd Yasss you are ready! 

And all that Drool Worthy Hair!

No, I will be starting a 2018 Thread either later today or tomorrow, but I will have it up for the New Year!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Your Creations are sheer perfection.
> 
> You are the "Bea Smith" of Hair Care Culinary.
> ...



Thank you so much! My oldest son is home visiting for the holidays and I showed him all the stuff I've been making. He said it looked like a botanical garden in my little mom room. I don' know why that warmed my heart LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy
I still don't see how you do it with two little Baby Boys!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Lawd Yasss you are ready!
> 
> And all that Drool Worthy Hair!
> ...




Thank you!!! I'mma be all up and through that new thread.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> I still don't see how you do it with two little Baby Boys!



I do most while they are sleeping or when hubby is watching them. Gotta have my me time...when I'm creating, I'm relaxing so it's a much needed selfish vice. Plus you know that saying....when something is important to you...you make the time. LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy
I know it's very therapeutic & relaxing for you to create.


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 27, 2017)

I washed my hair with a rhassoul clay mask mixed with aloe Vera juice and apple cider vinegar  this week and I feel like my hair is super dry even after moisturizing and moisturizing. Any advice ?


----------



## Keen (Dec 27, 2017)

Xaragua said:


> I washed my hair with a rhassoul clay mask mixed with aloe Vera juice and apple cider vinegar  this week and I feel like my hair is super dry even after moisturizing and moisturizing. Any advice ?


Maybe too much apple cider? I use the same recipe but only a capful of AcV


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 28, 2017)

Xaragua said:


> I washed my hair with a rhassoul clay mask mixed with aloe Vera juice and apple cider vinegar  this week and I feel like my hair is super dry even after moisturizing and moisturizing. Any advice ?


The mix clarified your hair and sealed your cuticle layer down tight. Try using a moisturizing deep conditioner with heat or letting it sit under plastic for thirty minutes. Seal in your final moisturizer with an oil or butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2017)

@Allandra 
Please close this thread.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 31, 2017)

Xaragua said:


> I washed my hair with a rhassoul clay mask mixed with aloe Vera juice and apple cider vinegar  this week and I feel like my hair is super dry even after moisturizing and moisturizing. Any advice ?


Clay is known to possess the ability to clarify i.e. to strip oils from your hair leading to dryness. 
This is how I make my rhassoul clay masks conditioning rather than clarifying: add a generous amount of sunflower oil to the clay and mix thoroughly, then add water and mix. The clay will absorb the water and swell. You might need to add more water until the mix is fluid but not thin. Let the mix sit for roughly 24 hours. Apply and enjoy. It defines my curls like magic! 

For now, to get your hair moisture balance back, do an oil rinse (ie soak your wet hair in an oil for a couple of minutes) then cowash the excess oil out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2017)

@Zuleika 
Please close this thread.


----------

